# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  Attention Media and GOP: "No one but Paul" POLL ADDED

## Bruno

Most of us will vote on principles of liberty and freedom which we strongly believe in, and no one but Paul will do.  

You may choose to play the "Anyone but Obama" game and sell out what you believe in for the lesser of two evils (once again),  but for us, it is "No one but Paul"!

Edit : Poll added using georgiaboy's recommended options.





> Everyone Make Sure to Signup and Pledge at this site:
> 
> http://www.noonebutpaul.com/
> 
> Also if you have facebook join the event here:
> 
> http://www.noonebutpaul.com/facebook
> 
> And spread the word! We want to get 20k attendees and 10k pledges so that we can reach 3M in direct donations to the campaign on Feb 14th.

----------


## garyallen59

No one but Paul!!!!

----------


## smartguy911

Yup no one but Dr. Paul.  We should make this longest thread in history of RPF.

----------


## R3volutionJedi

No one but Paul 

I liked what Bachmann said on this subject and what Palin has stated. They say we don't just need to change the team, we need to change our uniforms and how we do things.
I hope they endorse Paul.

----------


## donnay

No one but Paul!!!  Live free or die!!

----------


## ItsTime

Already been telling all my republican friends. I did the same thing last year. I walked out of our local GOP meeting after McCain was nominated. They said "well he is better than Obama".

----------


## Tod

Yup, no one but Dr Paul.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Nobp

----------


## specsaregood

Ron Paul or 3rd party.  Just like last time.

----------


## D.A.S.

No one but Ron Paul in 2012!  If by some twist of fate Paul isn't nominated, I will do a write-in vote for Paul just like I did in 2008.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I want someone who will end the wars, put the brakes on the police state and bring some sanity back to fiscal and monetary policy *and mean it.*

Some of these other GOP candidates are talking a good game, but I'm not interested in talk any more. 

*No One But Paul.*

Rank and file GOP, take heed.

Unite behind us, or lose to Obama.

Your choice.

----------


## Shane Harris

No one but paul

----------


## lucky_bg

Let's make huge FB group for this. Feel free to join:

http://www.facebook.com/groups/232839056765982/

----------


## MJU1983

Dats right!

----------


## IterTemporis

Makes me want to watch V for Vendetta all over again.. 

---

I will not vote for anyone but Ron Paul. Accept it MSM. The GOP will not defeat Obama unless their nominee is Ron Paul.

----------


## Article V

Paul or nothing!

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

Damn right. We have to flex our muscle and prove we are a force to be respected in the GOP. Caving in and voting for a status quo nominee doesn't help our cause at all. In fact, all the work in this campaign and the last will have been wasted.

----------


## bluesc

No one but Paul.

----------


## Original_Intent

No One But Paul.

(Fact is, the establishment GOP I feel are saying Anyone But Paul, they would take Obama for another four years than see their precious military industrial complex destroyed.)

----------


## Travlyr

No one but Paul.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Ron Paul or not at All

Ron Paul or we Fall

----------


## pacelli

IF the GOP knew what was good for the country (i.e. COUNTRY FIRST), they'd have gotten behind Ron Paul in 2008.  Instead, they led us right down economic path we're currently on.  They have an opportunity to save this country by getting behind Ron Paul, and pray to God that it isn't too late for this economy.

----------


## TexMac

No One But Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist

I'll make it my mission to keep this thread bumped up.

*No One But Paul*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-but-Paul-quot

----------


## mstrmac1

Ron Paul... ALL DAY!!

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

*No One But Paul*

----------


## robskicks

No one but paul

----------


## jasonxe

No one but Paul

----------


## KramerDSP

Nobody but paul!

----------


## Cleaner44

No one but Paul!

----------


## Rocco

No one but Paul! Regardless of how the nomination goes, I am voting for Ron Paul on election day (even if it means I must write him in). I am 19, is my first presidential election and my last chance to vote for Dr Paul, I will NOT waste it on a Teocon/an establishment shill

----------


## Maverick

> I want someone who will end the wars, put the brakes on the police state and bring some sanity back to fiscal and monetary policy *and mean it.*


^^^^^^

No one but Dr. Ron Paul.

And by the way GOP establishment, no crying about us "taking our ball and going home" because our guy didn't get picked. This is no game or meaningless sporting event; this is the future of our lives, our country, and our economic well-being we're talking about here. There are no acceptable substitutes. You were warned in 2008 and look what happened to you. We're warning you again now and it would be wise to pay attention this time.

----------


## notsure



----------


## redmod79

No one but Paul.

----------


## Pizzo



----------


## BlackTerrel

If Paul doesn't win I'm voting democrat.

----------


## JamesButabi

Ron Paul or bust! 

We are not compromising!  No more debt!  No more taxes!  No more endless war!

----------


## MJU1983

> I'll make it my mission to keep this thread bumped up.
> 
> *No One But Paul*
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-but-Paul-quot


Reading that with your avatar is awesome.

----------


## mt4rp

The GOP needs me more then I need it.
No one but Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yup no one but Dr. Paul.  We should make this longest thread in history of RPF.


Agreed, this thread needs to reach Epic status.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Umbro2914

No One But the Good Doctor

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ^^^^^^
> 
> No one but Dr. Ron Paul.
> 
> And by the way GOP establishment, no crying about us "taking our ball and going home" because our guy didn't get picked. This is no game or meaningless sporting event; this is the future of our lives, our country, and our economic well-being we're talking about here. There are no acceptable substitutes. You were warned in 2008 and look what happened to you. We're warning you again now and it would be wise to pay attention this time.


Damn Right!

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Johnnymac

No one but Paul!

----------


## libertybrewcity

No One But President Paul!

----------


## wgadget

*No one but PAUL!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Man, I can hear this being shouted by thousands of fellow patriots at the next event, or media blackout site.

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## rprprs

*No one but Paul !!!*

----------


## garyallen59

> Man, I can hear this being shouted by thousands of fellow patriots at the next event, or media blackout site.
> 
> *No One But Paul!!!*


Same! 

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!

----------


## garyallen59

In fact next time any of us are at an event let's be sure to get this chant going!

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!

----------


## moonshineplease

Paul or more War.

----------


## georgiaboy

With the rest of the GOP saying anyone but Obama, and us saying no one but Paul,  everyone's decision becomes really really easy.


Paul it is.


No one, and I mean *NO ONE, but RON PAUL!*


Anyone else will just be more established big intrusive growing crony corporatist inflationary imperial gov't.

/subscribed for eternal bumpage

----------


## gaetano

I'd vote for Jesse Ventura....but no else.

----------


## unconsious767

No one but Paul
So say we all 
Though the Heavens fall
Sound the clarion call

----------


## libertybrewcity

I'm mad and I'm not going to take it anymore! 

No one but Paul!

----------


## lucky_bg

"No one but Paul!" FB group have 10 members. You can join and you can invite all your FB friends that are sympathetic to Ron Paul. 
This is interesting for two reasons. 
First - unlike FB page you can invite your friends to join FB group. 
Second - unlike FB page admin of FB group can invite all group members to attend an event, and that can be very helpful for getting maximum number of people to atttend money bombs.

http://www.facebook.com/groups/232839056765982/

----------


## MJU1983

> I'm mad and I'm not going to take it anymore! 
> 
> No one but Paul!


Reminds me of:







NO ONE BUT RON PAUL!!!!

----------


## Brett85

This is exactly why so many Republicans won't vote for Ron.  They simply don't believe that he's a loyal Republican.  Ron would probably go up 10% in the polls over night if he said that he would endorse the eventual GOP nominee.

----------


## georgiaboy

Abo+nobp==baboonp

----------


## Tod

Paul or nobody.  Should Paul not win the nomination, here in Ohio I can't write him in.  I can, however, vote Libertarian or Constitution Party...

A post I wrote some time back:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...43#post3565843

----------


## -C-

> This is exactly why so many Republicans won't vote for Ron.  They simply don't believe that he's a loyal Republican.  Ron would probably go up 10% in the polls over night if he said that he would endorse the eventual GOP nominee.


Most republicans hate the founder of the party, so...I think they're a little late on that notion.

----------


## StilesBC

> This is exactly why so many Republicans won't vote for Ron.  They simply don't believe that he's a loyal Republican.  Ron would probably go up 10% in the polls over night if he said that he would endorse the eventual GOP nominee.


And half of his rock solid support would desert him in the process.  I'd probably never return to these forums if I heard him say that.

----------


## Lafayette

No one but paul!

----------


## Endthefednow

I will only Vote for The One Ron Paul!!

----------


## invisible

Ron Paul or not at all!  My vote is non-transferable.  The only way I would vote for anyone else is if Ron Paul endorsed them.





> No one but Paul! Regardless of how the nomination goes, I am voting for Ron Paul on election day (even if it means I must write him in). I am 19, is my first presidential election and my last chance to vote for Dr Paul, I will NOT waste it on a Teocon/an establishment shill


The first election I was old enough to vote in, I also voted for Ron Paul - that was 1988.  I'll be very proud of being able to say I've voted for him in 3 elections.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Sorry, guys. I am not on the no one but Paul bandwagon. Paul is my very very very far ahead first place guy, but I do have a distant second, third, etc. I will still vote in the general election even if Dr. Paul doesn't get the GOP nomination. I will look at all the candidates, and choose the one that best represents my views. Ron Paul and I agree 90-95% of the time, so naturally he is far and away my first choice.

----------


## justatrey

Honestly, If somehow Gary Johnson were to win the nomination, I would vote for him. 

Anyone other than him and Paul and the Republicans don't get my vote.

----------


## freeforall

We can have a clean shirt.  

PAUL OR NOTHING!

----------


## Brett85

> And half of his rock solid support would desert him in the process.  I'd probably never return to these forums if I heard him say that.


Why?  That still wouldn't change where he stands on the issues.  The fact is that if an average GOP voter came here and read this thread, they would simply be turned off to Ron.  The majority of GOP voters most likely won't vote for a candidate who they feel has no loyalty to the Republican Party.  That's why you'll most likely see Rand Paul endorse the eventual GOP nominee, and he'll most likely win the GOP nomination in 2016 or 2020.  You have to play the game in order to have success.

----------


## Aratus

rand paul in 2016 and/or 2020!

----------


## jason43

There is very little difference from Mittens and Obama in my opinion. I dont even see a reason to vote for someone that is no different from the Democrats because they have an (R) next to their name. 

If Gary Johnson was nominated, I'd vote for him, but Paul is more likely to be nominated than Johnson, so that is pretty irrelevent.

I've said before that McCain probably lost because of us refusing to vote for him, I voted for Barr and my wife wrote in Paul in 2008. The libertarian leg of the party has been neglected so long that they dont even try to appease us with rhetoric like Reagan used to. Why should we support them? They do more to sabotage us than they do to let people vote down our ideas.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why?  That still wouldn't change where he stands on the issues.  The fact is that if an average GOP voter came here and read this thread, they would simply be turned off to Ron.  The majority of GOP voters most likely won't vote for a candidate who they feel has no loyalty to the Republican Party.  That's why you'll most likely see Rand Paul endorse the eventual GOP nominee, and he'll most likely win the GOP nomination in 2016 or 2020.  You have to play the game in order to have success.


"Playing the game" is what got us into this mess in the first place.

No One But Paul will make a serious attempt at pushing back the out of control police/surveillance state.

No One But Paul will bring the troops home and end the wars that are bleeding us out in treasure and literal blood.

No One But Paul will make a serious attempt at pushing back the banking/financial/federal reserve establishment that has directly caused the first two items.

I *do not care* what you other gentlemen may do, for me it *will* be:

*No One But Paul.*

And if that causes the random GOP voter mental indigestion then I suggest he get behind us, or go vote for Obama.

Because that's what you're going end up with otherwise.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I *do not care* what you other gentlemen may do, for me it *will* be:
> 
> *No One But Paul.*


You remind me of something said by Patrick Henry.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I fear trying to hold the GOP hostage will backfire on us.

----------


## Brett85

> "Playing the game" is what got us into this mess in the first place.
> 
> No One But Paul will make a serious attempt at pushing back the out of control police/surveillance state.
> 
> No One But Paul will bring the troops home and end the wars that are bleeding us out in treasure and literal blood.
> 
> No One But Paul will make a serious attempt at pushing back the banking/financial/federal reserve establishment that has directly caused the first two items.
> 
> I *do not care* what you other gentlemen may do, for me it *will* be:
> ...


That's all probably true, but the problem is that we're one Supreme Court justice away from absolute tyranny.  You have four justices who will vote to uphold Obamacare and will vote to allow the federal government to have unlimited power.  You have five justices who at least believe that there should be a limit on what the federal government can do.  If Obama gets a second term, you'll likely have 6 or 7 justices on the Supreme Court who believe that the federal government should have unlimited power.  That's my reasoning anyway.

----------


## tmg19103

Nobp

----------


## Brett85

But I would add that it would be hard for me to vote for Romney.  I would much rather have Perry as the GOP nominee than Romney, even though Perry has faults as well.  Perry at least seems to believe in the concept of the 10th amendment and federalism.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's all probably true, but the problem is that we're one Supreme Court justice away from absolute tyranny.  You have four justices who will vote to uphold Obamacare and will vote to allow the federal government to have unlimited power.  You have five justices who at least believe that there should be a limit on what the federal government can do.  If Obama gets a second term, you'll likely have 6 or 7 justices on the Supreme Court who believe that the federal government should have unlimited power.  That's my reasoning anyway.


The "conservative" wing of the court voted in favor of the free speech restrictions of McCain/Feingold.

The "liberal" wing of the court voted in favor of the atrocious Kelo/eminent domain case.

Brother, I've been getting spooked by horror stories of "an out of control" SCROTUS for 30 years now.

I ain't buying it anymore. A GOP president appointed SCROTUS is just as bad as a Democratic president appointed one.

They will *both* shred your rights and liberties, just in different places. They are *both* just enforcers and enablers of a corrupt system. 

It doesn't matter to me anymore, if you cut off my right arm or my left arm, I'm still going to bleed to death.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> But I would add that it would be hard for me to vote for Romney.  I would much rather have Perry as the GOP nominee than Romney, even though Perry has faults as well.  Perry at least seems to believe in the concept of the 10th amendment and federalism.


TC, Perry says a lot of the right things, but...

Whatever he does wrongly, will reflect poorly on small government types, and after that, the party will nominate a moderate again. Same thing if he loses to Obama, but not as bad. If Paul doesn't get the nomination, and Obama is reelected, it makes the likelihood of Rand's message getting even more attention in 2016. Same thing if Mitt or another moderate, establishment GOP type were to win (and beat Obama). The more conservative types can legitimately say in 2016, even more than in 2012 - "Hey, you keep selecting the moderate, establishment guy, and look what is happening to our country. Time to give a true conservative a chance."

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You remind me of something said by Patrick Henry.


Glad you picked up on that!

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

No one but Paul will do. No more games. No more. This is it.

----------


## Carole

> Most of us will vote on principles of liberty and freedom which we strongly believe in, and no one but Paul will do.  
> 
> You may choose to play the "Anyone but Obama" game and sell out what you believe in for the lesser of two evils (once again),  but for us, it is "No one but Paul"!


^This

----------


## Carole

> Already been telling all my republican friends. I did the same thing last year. I walked out of our local GOP meeting after McCain was nominated. They said "well he is better than Obama".


McCain was as bad as Obama and maybe worse, because like all neocons, you get the same as Obama, but an incremental, lighter version just like we have had for thirty years. Obama uses more force, but neocons use a lighter sneakier version of force.

No one but Paul. As usual I will write him in and we need to let the GOP comprehend that they will get NO help from us for a neocon establishment candidate.

----------


## tremendoustie

No one but Paul for me ... or perhaps Johnson, if he were nominated.

Other than that, I'll be looking to see if the Libertarians nominate someone half decent this year, instead of an R-lite like Barr *shudder*. If not, probably a write in for Paul.

----------


## dude58677

Someone should just starting chanting this at the next debate and then when everyone else starts in. Think of the drama! It would be like something you would see in a movie.

----------


## tremendoustie

> Someone should just starting chanting this at the next debate and then when everyone else starts in. Think of the drama! It would be like something you would see in a movie.


I think that'd be awesome.

----------


## kuckfeynes

"If you vote, and you elect dishonest incompetent people, and they get into office and screw everything up, you are responsible for what they have done. YOU caused the problem, YOU voted them in, YOU have no right to complain! I, on the other hand..."




No one but Paul, indeed.

----------


## Charlie Harris

No one but Paul.

----------


## donnay



----------


## D.A.S.

If you consider it, so far only centrists from either party have been allowed to do well in the polls.  Bush, Obama, H. Clinton, Romney, Perry - they are basically one and the same individual, give or take relatively minor policy differences on mostly social issues.  Someone brought up Obama's Supreme Court picks, but did Bush really do all that well with his?

Vote for what you truly want with the same principle that inspires us about Ron Paul.

No one but Paul.

----------


## The Free Hornet

> *That's why you'll most likely see Rand Paul endorse the eventual GOP nominee, and he'll most likely win the GOP nomination in 2016 or 2020.  You have to play the game in order to have success.*


Endorse what?  Deficit spending?  Overseas agression?  The war on drugs (and the tenth amendment)?  Fiat currency?

Why would you endorse all those things just to become President?

Will **I** become President if I endorse those things too?  What about the others who endorse?  No.  The sad truth is they get nothing and they lose their principles.  A true opposition party could lose 9 out of 10 presidencies and we would still be better off so long as that 10th tore the $#@! out of the $#@!.

If you think Rand Paul or anyone else can succeed as a closet libertarian (or "constiutional conservative"), well, please point to someone else who has won the Presidency with that approach.  When Ron Paul wins, the nation will know that it's "for reals"!  If a pretender wins, it's a guarantee that the elite will have their hands gripped so tightly on that guy's nuts, that he'll be afraid to so much as veto an unbalanced budget.

Do you really think there is a happy ending in 2016?  Or that Rand's docile nature will drown out the crys of "like father, like son" (kook, loser)?  Notice how you have to add "or 2020".  That is because a RINO/neocon/TC-approved candidate will piss in the well of freedom for 8 more years!  One of the reasons no Republican had a good shot in 2008 was because of the last Compromiser in Chief.  2000 begot 2012.  2012 will beget 2024.  $#@! that $#@!!  This is why people hate politics.  A few $#@!s get endoresed and a quarter century is pissed away like nothing.  So we can watch Randall get his shiny teeth kicked in?

*PAUL OR NOTHING!*

----------


## rp713

*no one but paul!*

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

Next ad: No One But Paul

Let them know we mean business.

----------


## devil21

No one but Paul.

So true.  Good thread so bump.

----------


## Paulistinian

I would amend that chant to "Paul or Nothing"

----------


## ericams2786

*No one but Paul!!!*

If the establishment GOP think we are kidding, just wait until election day 2012, their base will be depleted by us Paulians who decide to stay home. F*ck the media, f*ck the GOP for ignoring, marginalizing, and scoffing at Ron Paul, the only true conservative and statesmen left in the GOP. If it is party over country for them, fine, its country over caring if Obama gets a second term or not for us!

*President Paul, President Paul!*

----------


## TheTexan

Damn right, no one but Paul.

----------


## Nastynate

No one but Paul.....and possibly Gary Johnson.

----------


## TheTexan

> No one but Paul.....and possibly Gary Johnson.


Unelectable.

----------


## Working Poor

Passionate for Paul bump.

----------


## sailingaway

> Someone should just starting chanting this at the next debate and then when everyone else starts in. Think of the drama! It would be like something you would see in a movie.


I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.  Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.  I can understand hurt feelings that Cain's win yesterday got media coverage Rons wins never get (including the one last weekend at the California statewide GOP straw poll).  But that was yesterday, and bumping this constantly is a very in your face, and can create blowback, imho. Ron is working very hard INSIDE the GOP, and if picked up, this will make it that much harder for him.

Some of those on this thread tend to want to drive a wedge between Ron Paul supporters and the GOP in any event, but others kind of surprise me.

----------


## Brett85

> I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.  Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.


That's exactly my point.  Many regular Republican types don't want Ron Paul supporters in the GOP because they won't ever vote for the GOP nominee anyway.  They don't see any net benefit from the libertarian surge into the Republican Party.  But the fact is that Ron's hardcore supporters on this forum don't necessarily represent all Ron Paul supporters.  Ron has supporters from all over the political spectrum, so you can't say that all Ron Paul supporters will choose not to support the GOP nominee.  Ron also has many liberal supporters who may choose to support Obama as well.  (This is all assuming that Ron won't win the nomination.  I still think he at least has a slight chance to win if he can pull off an upset win in Iowa.)  But many of Ron's supporters in the general public don't necessarily share the same views as people here do.  They aren't the people that pour tons of money into moneybombs, campaign on the phone for Ron, put out signs, etc.  These are just people who will cast a vote for Ron in the primary, and then they very well might vote for the GOP nominee in the general election.  The kind of hardcore supporters of Ron who visit this forum and the Daily Paul are likely only a small fraction of Ron's overall supporters.

----------


## sailingaway

Heck, even many of us who do post here and donate and advertise the money bomb don't think much of this thread....

----------


## Sola_Fide

I support this thread!


*No one but Paul*

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.  Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.  I can understand hurt feelings that Cain's win yesterday got media coverage Rons wins never get (including the one last weekend at the California statewide GOP straw poll).  But that was yesterday, and bumping this constantly is a very in your face, and can create blowback, imho. Ron is working very hard INSIDE the GOP, and if picked up, this will make it that much harder for him.
> 
> Some of those on this thread tend to want to drive a wedge between Ron Paul supporters and the GOP in any event, but others kind of surprise me.



Hmmm.  I see your point, but I think the GOP needs to understand our force on the political scene.    I get the sense they think they can win or grow without us.

----------


## demolama

I wrote him in last time and will do it again if he does not get the nom.  No one not even the LP with their Bob Barr list of characters are worthy of my vote.  When the LP gutted the platform in 2006 to become more friendly to neocons they lost my vote.   I want more Harry Brownes and Michael Badnariks, less Roots and Barrs.  Until that happens I can not even vote for the LP at the national level.

----------


## tremendoustie

> I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.


Oh, I didn't realize "real" republicans were characterized by blindly voting based on the letter next to a person's name.





> Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.


Sure, and it looks to me like most folks here are principled and decent enough not to vote for any of the anti-liberty party shills, just about all of whom supported the bailouts, the patriot act, enormous and abusive "homeland security", government intervention in various parts of the economy, endless undeclared wars, subsidies for dictators, brutal sanctions, etc.




> I can understand hurt feelings that Cain's win yesterday got media coverage Rons wins never get (including the one last weekend at the California statewide GOP straw poll).  But that was yesterday, and bumping this constantly is a very in your face, and can create blowback, imho.


This has nothing to do with anger over media coverage. It's just a simple observation that the main current candidates, other than Paul (and Johnson IMO), have absolutely nothing to do with promoting or defending liberty. If they nominate someone else, they'll loose again.





> Ron is working very hard INSIDE the GOP, and if picked up, this will make it that much harder for him.


I don't see how people thinking Ron's supporters are blind partisans will help him.

If the GOP thinks it's still going to be able to give us @$## on a stick, like McCain, Bush, Romney, and Perry, and get our support just by demonizing Obama, they've got another thing coming. There are too many voters actually paying attention this time -- the days of blind party loyalty are over, for a significant and growing portion of the electorate.

I'm very glad of it.




> Some of those on this thread tend to want to drive a wedge between Ron Paul supporters and the GOP in any event, but others kind of surprise me.


There's no wedge. I support liberty. If the GOP is going to allow itself to be a vehicle to promote and support liberty, than I will support them. If not, I won't. It's about time people started voting based on principles and issues, rather than organizations and blind partisanship. Blind partisanship, and "lesser of two evils" thinking is what's gotten us here.

I won't vote for evil, period. I think if there are those in the GOP who are offended by that statement, who want power at any cost, it's THEY who need to go.

----------


## pacu44

No one put Ron Paul in 2012!

----------


## sailingaway

@tremendoustie vote for whomever you want. However, you aren't one of those I've noticed trying to get the GOP to accept Ron Paul Republicans.  Obviously this isn't about voting blindly, we don't even know who the nominee will be and want it to be Ron.  At which point we would want the OTHER Republicans to give him a chance.  Saying in advance that no matter who else they pick if it is not our guy we won't consider them, doesn't make them more likely to want to work with us.  we will vote as we will vote.

----------


## acptulsa

Dear G.O.P:  You didn't put a conservative on my ballot last round and I didn't cast a vote for president.  I did go to the polls and vote, but I left the top of the ballot blank.

You whine about big government liberals and then you nominate them.  Seriously.  Who the hell do you think you're fooling?  Not me, I assure you.

'Those who stand for nothing will fall for anything.'--_Benjamin Franklin_

If this quote makes you uncomfortable, well, maybe you now know why the G.O.P. is flailing and not automatically getting the independents back that Obama betrayed.

----------


## Brett85

This could be turned around on us if Ron actually won the nomination.  A lot of Republicans would just say, "if Ron and his supporters were never willing to endorse the Republican nominee, then why should we endorse Ron Paul?  Loyalty has to run both ways.  People shouldn't expect GOP partisan types to endorse Ron if he wins the nomination.  They would have no reason to endorse him when Ron and most of his hardcore followers will never endorse the GOP nominee.  The fact is that I know many people who won't support Ron because they don't consider him to be any kind of a loyal Republican.  They simply consider him to be a libertarian who has to run as a Republican in order to get elected.  People who are committed to the Republican Party obviously aren't going to support somebody like that.

----------


## acptulsa

> This could be turned around on us if Ron actually won the nomination.  A lot of Republicans would just say, "if Ron and his supporters were never willing to endorse the Republican nominee, then why should we endorse Ron Paul?  Loyalty has to run both ways.  People shouldn't expect GOP partisan types to endorse Ron if he wins the nomination.  They would have no reason to endorse him when Ron and most of his hardcore followers will never endorse the GOP nominee.  The fact is that I know many people who won't support Ron because they don't consider him to be any kind of a loyal Republican.  They simply consider him to be a libertarian who has to run as a Republican in order to get elected.  People who are committed to the Republican Party obviously aren't going to support somebody like that.


Tell it to those who turn a blind eye to the fact that Reagan started as a Democrat, and turn a blind eye to the fact that he broke his promises once elected and spent money like a Democrat.

Standing for party is not the same thing as standing for principle, no matter how much some people want to believe it is.  Stand for principle and you won't fall for anything; stand only for party and the next thing you know you'll be trying to find a way to defend McCain-Feingold and McCain-Kennedy.

Is it more of a service to the G.O.P. to favor it with blind loyalty or is it more of a service to the G.O.P. to try to turn it into an organ that serves the American people very, very well?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Until and unless America starts electing leaders that actually uphold and defend the Constitution, not merely in words but in deeds also, then America is on the brink of a catastrophe like none has ever seen before.  Whether we are sunk in tyranny or 3rd world poverty is not the question, because unless we start obeying the Constitution it WILL be one of those.  One, and only one of the contenders for President of the United States actually means to obey the Constitution.

_NO ONE BUT PAUL.
_
If you nominate someone else, I will not vote for them.  If anybody else wins, they will not be my President.  Ron Paul is my President, and he will be until we one day nominate someone else that will uphold the Constitution.

----------


## Brett85

> Is it more of a service to the G.O.P. to favor it with blind loyalty or is it more of a service to the G.O.P. to try to turn it into an organ that serves the American people very, very well?


The latter, but we're trying to do that through the primary process.  We've been doing a good job of that by electing liberty candidates like Rand Paul and Justin Amash to Congress.  If we keep working at that we'll eventually get the GOP to be more of a liberty-oriented party.  But in a general election, every single Republican running for the nomination is more libertarian than President Obama.  Obama isn't even a traditional liberal like Dennis Kucinish.  He's basically just a down the line statist.  I would rather vote for a candidate who I agree with 50% of the time than vote for a candidate who I agree with 0% of the time.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The latter, but we're trying to do that through the primary process.  We've been doing a good job of that by electing liberty candidates like Rand Paul and Justin Amash to Congress.  If we keep working at that we'll eventually get the GOP to be more of a liberty-oriented party.  But in a general election, every single Republican running for the nomination is more libertarian than President Obama.  Obama isn't even a traditional liberal like Dennis Kucinish.  He's basically just a down the line statist.  I would rather vote for a candidate who I agree with 50% of the time than vote for a candidate who I agree with 0% of the time.


What about a candidate you agreed with 3% of the time vs a candidate you agreed with 1% of the time?

----------


## ninepointfive

Voting for Ron Paul! Become A Delegate for Paul!

----------


## Carole

> The latter, but we're trying to do that through the primary process.  We've been doing a good job of that by electing liberty candidates like Rand Paul and Justin Amash to Congress.  If we keep working at that we'll eventually get the GOP to be more of a liberty-oriented party.  But in a general election, every single Republican running for the nomination is more libertarian than President Obama.  Obama isn't even a traditional liberal like Dennis Kucinish.  He's basically just a down the line statist.  I would rather vote for a candidate who I agree with 50% of the time than vote for a candidate who I agree with 0% of the time.


Respectfully disagree with you. Compromise is the reason our country is in the mess it is in now. Compromise is the reason Democrats=Republican today. It is no longer the dreaded two-party system that Washington feared. It is the one-party system with different flavors of the same thing. No compromise.

----------


## Carole

> Until and unless America starts electing leaders that actually uphold and defend the Constitution, not merely in words but in deeds also, then America is on the brink of a catastrophe like none has ever seen before.  Whether we are sunk in tyranny or 3rd world poverty is not the question, because unless we start obeying the Constitution it WILL be one of those.  One, and only one of the contenders for President of the United States actually means to obey the Constitution.
> 
> _NO ONE BUT PAUL.
> _
> If you nominate someone else, I will not vote for them.  If anybody else wins, they will not be my President.  Ron Paul is my President, and he will be until we one day nominate someone else that will uphold the Constitution.


^This

There is no longer enough time left to save our country by going the compromise route.

----------


## acptulsa

> ^This
> 
> There is no longer enough time left to save our country by going the compromise route.


I'll say amen to that and take it one step farther:  Every time we take the compromise route, or at least every time we have in my lifetime, we have compromised ourselves a step or two in the wrong direction.  Every time.

We drew a line in the sand.  Time to stand by it.

----------


## Maximus

No one but Paul!

----------


## Steve Teters

> Why?  That still wouldn't change where he stands on the issues.  The fact is that if an average GOP voter came here and read this thread, they would simply be turned off to Ron.  The majority of GOP voters most likely won't vote for a candidate who they feel has no loyalty to the Republican Party.  That's why you'll most likely see Rand Paul endorse the eventual GOP nominee, and he'll most likely win the GOP nomination in 2016 or 2020.  You have to play the game in order to have success.



Thats exactly the problem, it's not a game!!! This is real life and ideals have a place here, in a game, that is not the case and "going with the flow" is acceptable, in the real world, look where that flow concept has gotten us.

----------


## tnvoter

Yep.

----------


## simplyjacy

I'm got my Naturalized Citizenship last July and it's my first time to vote for elections... I will not waste my first vote.
*No one but PAUL!*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

See, I can say that the Republicans (other than Paul and Johnson) are literally TWICE as good as President Obama...  but when your difference is between 1% and 2%, what exactly does that 'twice as good' buy you?  NOTHING!  This is exactly how the status quo establishment has the people bamboozled -- To Democrats, Obama is a 2% while to Romney is a 1%.  To Republicans, Romney is a 2% while Obama is a 1%.  The Parties tell their respective bases "OUR guy is TWICE as good as THEIR guy!"  The people eat it up, and continue to elect evil into power.

But, I won't vote for a two-percenter even if he's the only person on the ballot.  I don't care.  I won't endorse evil, period.  That's why our process was designed the way it is, so that we all have freedom of conscience.  The two party system has stolen that from us by forcing the worst common denominators upon us all as every American's final choices for Executives and Representatives.

Electoral corruption is a natural consequence of popular, public, and special interests lining up along partisan geography.  You and I don't get to see what bad guy they are foisting upon us until it's time to vote.  It's the same way they pass bad bills through well meaning Representatives.  If I can get as many as 1/4 of the NC Senate interested (12 people), I would like to form a trans-partisan "Constitutionalist Caucus" that if not immediately then eventually becomes it's own 'party caucus,' and while composed of both Republicans and Democrats, behaves within the Legislature as though it were it's own party.

Because America has a third way, and that is to vote the Constitution.  We only ever need to convince 20% of America to consistently "vote the Constitution" and it will change America forever.  For the better, as elected officials everywhere start actually paying attention to our founding documents or losing 20% of the vote.

I think if we can convince everyone to vote the Constitution come what may, (remember, only 20% of VOTERS necessary, that's like 10% of the population) and in every race, then the formation of a constitutionalist caucus in Congress/General Assembly becomes a natural consequence.  So I would like to see a goodly portion of RP2012 effort also spent in "Here is a Constitution read it.  Vote according to it.  That will save America."  That will also elect Ron Paul, of course, so I'm not asking for a rabbit trail.

So yeah, _No One But Paul_.

----------


## ScotTX

No substitute. No compromise.

RON PAUL OR BUST.

----------


## LibertyEsq

I'll be voting Libertarian if Paul doesn't get the nomination

----------


## liberalnurse

+ rep   


> Until and unless America starts electing leaders that actually uphold and defend the Constitution, not merely in words but in deeds also, then America is on the brink of a catastrophe like none has ever seen before.  Whether we are sunk in tyranny or 3rd world poverty is not the question, because unless we start obeying the Constitution it WILL be one of those.  One, and only one of the contenders for President of the United States actually means to obey the Constitution.
> 
> _NO ONE BUT PAUL.
> _
> If you nominate someone else, I will not vote for them.  If anybody else wins, they will not be my President.  Ron Paul is my President, and he will be until we one day nominate someone else that will uphold the Constitution.

----------


## Travlyr

> I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.  Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.  I can understand hurt feelings that Cain's win yesterday got media coverage Rons wins never get (including the one last weekend at the California statewide GOP straw poll).  But that was yesterday, and bumping this constantly is a very in your face, and can create blowback, imho. Ron is working very hard INSIDE the GOP, and if picked up, this will make it that much harder for him.
> 
> Some of those on this thread tend to want to drive a wedge between Ron Paul supporters and the GOP in any event, but others kind of surprise me.


I certainly understand what you are saying here. While I don't want to drive any wedges it is quite clear to me that there is only one person that deserves my vote. The old adage, "_Screw me once shame on you ... screw me twice shame on me_" applies. I went all in for the Republicans in 1994. The "_Contract With America_" scam was a total con job. It reminded me of the "_Bait and Switch_" tactics salesmen use. What we got in 1994 was more inflation, more regulation, more global governance, more of the same ole bull.

Ron Paul is the only one who has studied the issues from a liberty, peace, and prosperity prospective. Dr. Paul has written the books, he has voted the votes, he has spoken the words, he has walked the talk.

Ron Paul or nothing. There is no one else who has earned my vote.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## acptulsa

> I certainly understand what you are saying here.


I do too.  This is the kind of thread our enemies point to when they decide to try to paint us as cultists today.  But, you know, cultists accept things without question--kind of like straight-party ticket voters.  We are something different.  We are conservatives turning to other conservatives, and saying this:

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

With much respect, I don't think there's anything wrong with throwing tantrums for liberty. I think the spontaneous voluntary grassroots support on this forum is a force to be reckoned with and we should be extremely proud of it. Yes, we need to be thoughtful of our actions, but, I am so proud to be a part of this energized revolution at 41 years old! Are you kidding me? Other candidates may have big corporate money, but they can only dream of this kind of passionate support! I guess I worry when I hear about trying to make Ron conform to please the establishment. Why do that? I think his best chances are that his campaign is always one step ahead with youthful, different ideas! America is ready for change! Voters aren't going to 'not' vote for him because his fans are TOO supportive. Is it such a bad thing for the status quo to know ahead of time that we are not going to support their agenda in the end? During a live debate, would chanting Ron Paul, Ron Paul, Ron Paul, be such a bad thing when he is being skipped over? SHAME ON THEM!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

+rep

*No One But Paul*




> See, I can say that the Republicans (other than Paul and Johnson) are literally TWICE as good as President Obama...  but when your difference is between 1% and 2%, what exactly does that 'twice as good' buy you?  NOTHING!  This is exactly how the status quo establishment has the people bamboozled -- To Democrats, Obama is a 2% while to Romney is a 1%.  To Republicans, Romney is a 2% while Obama is a 1%.  The Parties tell their respective bases "OUR guy is TWICE as good as THEIR guy!"  The people eat it up, and continue to elect evil into power.
> 
> But, I won't vote for a two-percenter even if he's the only person on the ballot.  I don't care.  I won't endorse evil, period.  That's why our process was designed the way it is, so that we all have freedom of conscience.  The two party system has stolen that from us by forcing the worst common denominators upon us all as every American's final choices for Executives and Representatives.
> 
> Electoral corruption is a natural consequence of popular, public, and special interests lining up along partisan geography.  You and I don't get to see what bad guy they are foisting upon us until it's time to vote.  It's the same way they pass bad bills through well meaning Representatives.  If I can get as many as 1/4 of the NC Senate interested (12 people), I would like to form a trans-partisan "Constitutionalist Caucus" that if not immediately then eventually becomes it's own 'party caucus,' and while composed of both Republicans and Democrats, behaves within the Legislature as though it were it's own party.
> 
> Because America has a third way, and that is to vote the Constitution.  We only ever need to convince 20% of America to consistently "vote the Constitution" and it will change America forever.  For the better, as elected officials everywhere start actually paying attention to our founding documents or losing 20% of the vote.
> 
> I think if we can convince everyone to vote the Constitution come what may, (remember, only 20% of VOTERS necessary, that's like 10% of the population) and in every race, then the formation of a constitutionalist caucus in Congress/General Assembly becomes a natural consequence.  So I would like to see a goodly portion of RP2012 effort also spent in "Here is a Constitution read it.  Vote according to it.  That will save America."  That will also elect Ron Paul, of course, so I'm not asking for a rabbit trail.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Only* ACPTulsa could use a Benny Goodman video in relevant manner in this thread.

+rep.
*
No One But Paul!!!*



> I do too.  This is the kind of thread our enemies point to when they decide to try to paint us as cultists today.  But, you know, cultists accept things without question--kind of like straight-party ticket voters.  We are something different.  We are conservatives turning to other conservatives, and saying this:

----------


## RabbitMan

No one but Paul guys!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh FFS, I can't believe this.

Isn't it clear yet?

Haven't the blackouts in the media, the "official" stance of the GOP, the derision of the "accepted" opinion press made it clear yet?

The system will never, ever, accept Ron Paul. He is death to their entire way of doing business. 

This notion of "oh well, if we just play nice enough, wear an acceptable suit, compromise enough, they'll accept us and all will be well" is nonsense as far as I'm concerned.

But another four years of Obama? Even the most dull witted partisan hack can savvy that. And that's coming from a "real Republican" who cast his first vote for Reagan in 1984 all the way through W in 2000 (god help me). You can't get any more "real" than that.

Ignore us and Paul and that's what you'll get.

*No One But Paul*




> I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.  Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.  I can understand hurt feelings that Cain's win yesterday got media coverage Rons wins never get (including the one last weekend at the California statewide GOP straw poll).  But that was yesterday, and bumping this constantly is a very in your face, and can create blowback, imho. Ron is working very hard INSIDE the GOP, and if picked up, this will make it that much harder for him.
> 
> Some of those on this thread tend to want to drive a wedge between Ron Paul supporters and the GOP in any event, but others kind of surprise me.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Do you want to save America?  Glen Bradley has a plan to save America, and it starts right here in North Carolina.  Here is a copy of the US Constitution, and here is a copy of the NC State Constitution.  Read them.  Understand them.  Vote according to them.  Tell everyone you know to do the same.  That will save America.  That is a guarantee.

Why NC Senate?

Constitutional compliance in government starts at home.  North Carolina State government is 90% of any government entity that your normal citizen will interact with.  We have to begin restoring constitutional compliance in North Carolina before that same transformation can apply to the United States.  This also will chart the growth in the voter-base that will transform themselves to vote according to the Constitution rather than according to party.

NC Senate forever?

No, I believe in term limits even if self-imposed.  I will propose and support term limits during any office I hold.  In 2011 I wrote a term limit bill I really liked, but supported someone else's term limit bill instead of introducing my own.  We were limited to 10 bills each.  I support NCGA term limits of 3 consecutive terms or 5 nonconsecutive terms, counted in their respective chambers only.  Therefore, I plan to serve three terms in the NC Senate.

So what then in 2018?

After 3 terms in the NC Senate, during which the Constitutionalist argument is brought before the General Assembly and settled by the people in the voting booth, with a 2018 run for US Congress, or prepare a 2020 run for US Senate, it is my intention to expand the constitutionalist voter base again and carry on the Constitutionalist Revolution at the Federal level, joining with several Representatives and Congressmen already working on this transformation today.

I anticipate a "constitutionalist caucus" in the Congress and Senate of close to one-third by 2020.  Just in time to break it into it's own independent caucus in Congress, and free it from partisan ties.

By 2020, I expect that the movement to simply read, understand the Constitution and vote according to it without partisan consideration, both in primary and general elections, will have reached every State in the union, and influence enough of the electorate to back an independent Constitutionalist caucus of the US Congress.

So Restore America 2020?

Yes, I believe that independent Constitutionalist Caucuses both at State and Federal levels are the key to restoring constitutional government in America, but they must be backed by a Constitutional Caucus of the people at large.  We the People are the only active defense of the US and State Constitutions.  The Framers designed it that way on purpose, and it's time for the People to start enforcing the Constitution at the ballot box.

The only true restoration of America can only come from the grass roots.  The Restore America 2020 plan proposes to fundamentally transform America by convincing 20% of all voters to vote according to the Constitution only.  Read it.  Understand it.  Vote it.  The formation of Constitutionalist Caucuses in the State and Federal assemblies will be the natural consequence if the electoral shift towards Constitutional compliance.




So yeah, no one but Paul.

----------


## leonster

Yeah, McCain was *not* better than Obama (neither is Obama better than McCain). I didn't vote for either of the bums. You want my vote, nominate Paul. In his absence, I will weigh my options between the following three:

1. Write in Ron Paul's name.
2. Vote Constitution/Libertarian party.
3. Vote straight Democrat ticket in protest.

Note that none of the three involve voting for the Republican. I'm a lifelong Republican whose earliest political memory was at age 9 voting for George Bush the senior in a school mock election. This is an actual lost Republican vote (not a potential one from a new Ron-Paul-only Republican--which I wasn't, but now am). There are hundreds of thousands like me, well more than enough to swing a close election.

I'm kinda leaning towards option 3 actually, just to try to register my dissatisfaction with the Perry/Romney RINO faction of the party.

----------


## TexasJake

I voted for establishment GOP for years and they ruined it. My wife and I are votes they will not be getting back.

We will never vote for anything less than liberty again.

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## phesoge

No one but paul......

Tu ne cede malis

----------


## Anti Federalist

*nobp///*

----------


## zHorns

No one, but Dr. Paul!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Alright.  

Then we'd better get over here and do our thing.  Cain is leading RP by 35 to 28 pct. 

http://www.washingtontimes.com/polls...idate/results/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Alright.  
> 
> Then we'd better get over here and do our thing.  Cain is leading RP by 35 to 28 pct. 
> 
> http://www.washingtontimes.com/polls...idate/results/


You've got to have an account to vote.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

hxxp://www.washingtontimes.com/polls...idate/results/




> You've got to have an account to vote.


All it asked for was an email address. Consider giving it your spam address...no harm done.

It can be practically guaranteed that if Cain does well in this poll, we will see article after article on Monday saying, "Wow, Herman Cain is HUGE on the internet - he must have more support than Ron Paul!"

So give the damn poll a spam address and make your voice heard. I thought everyone had a second email address dedicated to these kinds of situations... :-)

I'd sure like to see Ron Paul winning in this one. It's all a part of a plan that Cain goes on the upswing. 

Charges of racism will be rampant in the 2012 election.

----------


## Brett85

> What about a candidate you agreed with 3% of the time vs a candidate you agreed with 1% of the time?


Then it wouldn't be worth voting for the Republican nominee.  If it got to the point where I felt that the GOP nominee was just as bad as Obama, I would vote 3rd party.  Romney probably is almost as bad as Obama in my opinion, and if he picked Marco Rubio as his VP, that move might push me over the top and make me vote for a 3rd party candidate.  Rubio is a hardcore neo-conservative and internationalist who's even worse on foreign policy issues than Santorum is.  If the GOP keeps insisting that Rubio has to be the VP choice, I think you'll see quite a few traditional conservatives support a 3rd party candidate instead.  So I'm not saying that I'll blindly support the GOP nominee, but there's at least a chance that I'll support the GOP nominee, while there's basically no chance that the majority of people here will support the GOP nominee.

----------


## raanderson20

Huge crowds for Ron Paul in Los Angeles California!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwgp1dUmaIw

----------


## Anti Federalist

> hxxp://www.washingtontimes.com/polls...idate/results/
> 
> 
> 
> All it asked for was an email address. Consider giving it your spam address...no harm done.
> 
> It can be practically guaranteed that if Cain does well in this poll, we will see article after article on Monday saying, "Wow, Herman Cain is HUGE on the internet - he must have more support than Ron Paul!"
> 
> So give the damn poll a spam address and make your voice heard. I thought everyone had a second email address dedicated to these kinds of situations... :-)
> ...


LoL - already done my brother, I was just making the fact known.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> LoL - already done my brother, I was just making the fact known.


I do hope I did not offend!  Have a good day, friend.

----------


## PastaRocket848

i just bought noonebutpaul.com for $0.99.  any designers want to build a petition website and ill do the back-end/hosting?

----------


## Captain Shays

NO ONE But Paul. Lesser of two evils is still evil. You WILL NOT choose for us.

----------


## Sjmfury

No one but Paul!

----------


## 69360

I absolutely, no way, no how would vote for Romney, Perry or Santorum. 

I would definitely vote for Gary Johnson, the others I would consider along with a 3rd party.

But why even talk about it at this point? Focus on winning the GOP nomination for Ron Paul.

----------


## dusman

No One But Paul!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

No One But PAUL!

----------


## XTreat

Nobp

----------


## Anti Federalist

> But why even talk about it at this point? Focus on winning the GOP nomination for Ron Paul.


It's not talk, it's strategy.

It's way to shift that contingent of the GOP rank and file that reason, honesty, adherence to principles and the constitution, cannot reach.

They are concerned only with "beating Obama".

Well, you won't do it, beat Obama, without *us*, so take your choice:

Unite behind Ron Paul or lose to Obama, again.

And, just for the record, on a personal financial level, my income and job prospects would improve many fold, by backing *any one* of the GOP establishment candidates that would almost certainly replace Ken Salazar at Interior. I could stand to regain roughly $30,000 a year of income that has been lost since 2008 if just he was removed and the logjams he has placed, both before and after the Deepwater Horizon disaster, in the way of my industry removed.

Now, believe what you want, but from my end, this ain't internet bloviating and "blow-hardiness". I got real skin in this game.

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Paul or not at all

We need graphic art that says this.

----------


## Sola_Fide

Paul or nothing baby.  

Ron Paul is my president.  If he doesn't win, I will see who the LP or the CP is putting up this year.

----------


## Flugel89

Ron Paul 2012.

 Whether he's nominated or I have to write him in, he has my vote.

----------


## donnay

No one but Paul!!

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

As of 6:11pm Sunday, RP is ahead in the poll located at 

washingtontimes.com/polls/2011/sep/25/who-your-gop-presidential-candidate/results/

but the lead keeps seeming to grow and decline, grow and decline. Has anyone else noticed this? 

If the Herman Cain folks are reading this forum, post in this thread and let us know. Perhaps we could speak to each other and learn more about our favored candidates.

Otherwise, something fishy might be going on. Okay, back to my real life. :-)

----------


## tremendoustie

> This could be turned around on us if Ron actually won the nomination.  A lot of Republicans would just say, "if Ron and his supporters were never willing to endorse the Republican nominee, then why should we endorse Ron Paul?  Loyalty has to run both ways.


Such "loyalty" shouldn't run either way. Our only loyalty should be to what's right, just, and moral -- we should never support any organization when they commit evil.




> People shouldn't expect GOP partisan types to endorse Ron if he wins the nomination.  They would have no reason to endorse him when Ron and most of his hardcore followers will never endorse the GOP nominee.


I feel sorry for people who think this way. As if blind allegiance to a club trumps principles.




> The fact is that I know many people who won't support Ron because they don't consider him to be any kind of a loyal Republican.


If people are voting based on who's "loyal", instead of what's right, that's the problem right there.




> They simply consider him to be a libertarian who has to run as a Republican in order to get elected.


So again, the definition of a Republican is a person who has no principles at all, but blindly votes for whichever candidate has an R next to their name, no matter how anti-liberty they are? Count me out of that club.




> People who are committed to the Republican Party obviously aren't going to support somebody like that.


People who are "committed" to any party need to reevaluate their priorities, and create an allegiance to something inherently good and right, rather than a particular fallible group of people.

----------


## Captain Shays

> I think this idea, and this thread, are bad ideas.  There are those trying to say it is ok to marginalize Ron because we 'aren't real republicans'.  Each of us are individuals, and depending on who is the nominee we will individually decide to vote for that person or not.  I can understand hurt feelings that Cain's win yesterday got media coverage Rons wins never get (including the one last weekend at the California statewide GOP straw poll).  But that was yesterday, and bumping this constantly is a very in your face, and can create blowback, imho. Ron is working very hard INSIDE the GOP, and if picked up, this will make it that much harder for him.
> 
> Some of those on this thread tend to want to drive a wedge between Ron Paul supporters and the GOP in any event, but others kind of surprise me.


It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.

So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.

you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.


(((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))

----------


## 69360

This thread is the wrong approach. We need the current mainstream GOP, we don't want to alienate them. Ron Paul's ideas don't seem so odd to them anymore. It's not 2007 anymore. All the other candidates are taking Ron Paul's talking points. We are winning. Soon enough we will be the mainstream GOP and take back our party.

----------


## Bruno

> It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
> Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.
> 
> So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.
> 
> you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.
> 
> 
> (((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))


+ rep 

One of many great posts in this thread that captured my sentiment far better than I could have.

----------


## Original_Intent

> It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
> Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.
> 
> So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.
> 
> you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.
> 
> 
> (((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))


perfect.
It's time to draw a line in the sand. If they would even treat Ron fairly instead of dismissing him, I would feel differently. It is not us giving the GOP establishment the finger, they did that and more to us long ago. And I honestly feel that the GOP establishment would prefer Obama to Dr. Paul. It's time to make sure the GOP rank and file get the message that this is indeed their choice.

----------


## Captain Shays

> This thread is the wrong approach. We need the current mainstream GOP, we don't want to alienate them. Ron Paul's ideas don't seem so odd to them anymore. It's not 2007 anymore. All the other candidates are taking Ron Paul's talking points. We are winning. Soon enough we will be the mainstream GOP and take back our party.


Ron Paul's ideas are not his ideas. He learned them from the founding fathers just like we did. The GOP isn't agreeing with Ron Paul or us. They are trying to water down Ron Paul's message and hijack the liberty movement from under him just like they hijacked the Tea Party movement after it was born RIGHT HERE in this forum. Hopefully you don't believe them when they say they want to audit the Fed. Surely you can't believe that Huntsman has ANYTHING in common with Ron Paul when he says "we should bring our troops home from Iraq and Afghanistan". Obama said that too and the elites know it's what got him elected. They don't say that we should stop policing the world and bring ALL of our troops home from EVERYWHERE that they don't belong. They talk about "conservative principles" like Bachmann but then vote to reauthorize the Patriot Act.
What Ron Paul says taps into a sentiment that predates apple pie and baseball in the American mindset. We inherently don't want to police the world and stick our noses in the business of other countries. We're SICK of government getting bigger and more powerful and more authoritarian and less responsive.
What you're witnessing is the robber/rapist petting our heads while they abuse us and tie us up and violate us. 
People were coming around to the message of freedom and peace and the Constitution until the globalist elites infiltrated the Tea Party. Now the Tea Party is hated with a vile seething hatred. They are called racists and haters and knuckle dragging morons. Even we don't want much to do with the present incarnation of the Tea Party because it makes us look bad yet the whole thing was born out of Ron Paul's campaign.

I won't stand by and let them do the same thing around here. I got one thing to say to those who want to water down this message


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## acptulsa

> This thread is the wrong approach. We need the current mainstream GOP, we don't want to alienate them. Ron Paul's ideas don't seem so odd to them anymore. It's not 2007 anymore. All the other candidates are taking Ron Paul's talking points. We are winning. Soon enough we will be the mainstream GOP and take back our party.


But it's the right approach.  If they really want to beat Obama, they need us and that's it.  They need us and they need the independent and liberal crossovers we're attracting in droves, or Obama is a two term president.  And not only will the crossovers not stay with the program if these Republicans continue to ignore their own stated principles, neither will we.  If they want to sell us, they have to have something to sell to us.  Period.

Sticking by your principles just isn't that bad a thing.  Really.  If that's all they have to do to win, well, it just doesn't seem like all that much to ask.

That's why I posted the video of _Why Don't You Do Right_ earlier in this thread, and in this signature.  They're whining about why is it nobody loves them any more when their stated principles are so very good.  Well, they _are_ good principles.  All they need now is to vote for the man who believes in them.  That's all.

It just isn't too much to ask.

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

But what is the reason they are coming around to what he is saying? Is it because they are giving him credit, or is it because they're transferring his 'winning' ideas onto their candidate?  

I'm pretty sure he didn't get to where he is because this movement has been politically correct. I'm pretty sure if that was the case, our numbers might be at where Gary Johnson's are.

----------


## Endthefednow

Just a thought to anyone who would like to vote for the Party and not The ONE. If you where a Ron Paul Supporter or the Question should be Why are you a Ron Paul Supporter? Do you or Do you not Agree that the FEDERAL Reserve is a private Corporation and not part of the federal Gov? Did you know that every dollar that the Fed prints we TAX payers have to pay interest on. Also, the US Congress has the Power to print money without any interest. Not to mention Ron Paul is for protecting our personal liberties I could go on and on but many of us hard core Ron Paul supporters agree with him 99.99% of all the issues he stands for. Why would any Ron Paul supporter want to vote for Cain,Perry,Mit or Obama?

----------


## acptulsa

> But what is the reason they are coming around to what he is saying? Is it because they are giving him credit, or is it because they're transferring his 'winning' ideas onto their candidate?  
> 
> I'm pretty sure he didn't get to where he is because this movement has been politically correct. I'm pretty sure if that was the case, our numbers might be at where Gary Johnson's are.


I agree.

I don't know what it's going to take to prove to the rank and file mass of Republicans that the people they follow don't give a rat's ass if Obama is defeated, because Obama suits them as well as Clinton did--better, in fact, because Clinton didn't start so many profitable wars.

But if they open their eyes, and stop sniping at Democrats long enough to listen to them, one thing will become abundantly clear in an instant.  No One But Ron Paul can send Obama home.  No one.

----------


## lucky_bg

> It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
> Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.
> 
> So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.
> 
> you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.
> 
> 
> (((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))


+rep Epic!

----------


## Theocrat

> Most of us will vote on principles of liberty and freedom which we strongly believe in, and no one but Paul will do.  
> 
> You may choose to play the "Anyone but Obama" game and sell out what you believe in for the lesser of two evils (once again),  but for us, it is "No one but Paul"!


Yes, we can.

----------


## 69360

> Ron Paul's ideas are not his ideas. He learned them from the founding fathers just like we did. The GOP isn't agreeing with Ron Paul or us. They are trying to water down Ron Paul's message and hijack the liberty movement from under him just like they hijacked the Tea Party movement after it was born RIGHT HERE in this forum. Hopefully you don't believe them when they say they want to audit the Fed. Surely you can't believe that Huntsman has ANYTHING in common with Ron Paul when he says "we should bring our troops home from Iraq and Afghanistan". Obama said that too and the elites know it's what got him elected. They don't say that we should stop policing the world and bring ALL of our troops home from EVERYWHERE that they don't belong. They talk about "conservative principles" like Bachmann but then vote to reauthorize the Patriot Act.
> What Ron Paul says taps into a sentiment that predates apple pie and baseball in the American mindset. We inherently don't want to police the world and stick our noses in the business of other countries. We're SICK of government getting bigger and more powerful and more authoritarian and less responsive.
> What you're witnessing is the robber/rapist petting our heads while they abuse us and tie us up and violate us. 
> People were coming around to the message of freedom and peace and the Constitution until the globalist elites infiltrated the Tea Party. Now the Tea Party is hated with a vile seething hatred. They are called racists and haters and knuckle dragging morons. Even we don't want much to do with the present incarnation of the Tea Partyy because it makes us look bad yet the whole thing was born out of Ron Paul's campaign.
> 
> I won't stand by and let them do the same thing around here. I got one thing to say to those who want to water down this message
> 
> 
> (((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))





> But it's the right approach.  If they really want to beat Obama, they need us and that's it.  They need us and they need the independent and liberal crossovers we're attracting in droves, or Obama is a two term president.  And not only will the crossovers not stay with the program if these Republicans continue to ignore their own stated principles, neither will we.  If they want to sell us, they have to have something to sell to us.  Period.
> 
> Sticking by your principles just isn't that bad a thing.  Really.  If that's all they have to do to win, well, it just doesn't seem like all that much to ask.
> 
> That's why I posted the video of _Why Don't You Do Right_ earlier in this thread, and in this signature.  They're whining about why is it nobody loves them any more when their stated principles are so very good.  Well, they _are_ good principles.  All they need now is to vote for the man who believes in them.  That's all.
> 
> It just isn't too much to ask.



If you want to win the GOP nomination, you can't come off as a bunch of zealots issuing an ultimate. Just keep up the good work, convert voters one by one to the message and we can win this.

----------


## lucky_bg

> We need graphic art that says this.


And yard signs.

----------


## acptulsa

> If you want to win the GOP nomination, you can't come off as a bunch of zealots issuing an ultimate. Just keep up the good work, convert voters one by one to the message and we can win this.


It isn't just us.  We can deliver crossover votes.  But only for a principled candidate.  Without that, we have nothing to sell these independents and converts.  Nothing.  Nothing at all.  And there's not a damned thing in all this world we can do to change that fact.

It isn't just us.  It isn't.  The only reason we can deliver these others is our principle and our man's honesty.  Without these things, we'd have never even have gotten the independents' and disaffected Democrats' attention, much less their respect.

If they want to win, they have to buy what we're selling.  Integrity.  Principle.  The real thing.  Period.  This isn't us holding them hostage.  This is just the way it is.

How damned clear do I have to make it?  What other way is there to say it?  If we weren't zealots, we wouldn't hold the key to Obama's defeat.  Would we?

We finally sold the nation on conservatism, or we're well on the way to doing it.  Now all these Republicans have to do to win is nominate a conservative for a change.  Come on!  Is this really too much to ask?!

----------


## hamilton1049

No One But Paul!

----------


## tremendoustie

> It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
> Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.
> 
> So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.
> 
> you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.
> 
> 
> (((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))


exactly right

----------


## 69360

> It isn't just us.  We can deliver crossover votes.  But only for a principled candidate.  Without that, we have nothing to sell these independents and converts.  Nothing.  Nothing at all.  And there's not a damned thing in all this world we can do to change that fact.
> 
> It isn't just us.  It isn't.  The only reason we can deliver these others is our principle and our man's honesty.  Without these things, we'd have never even have gotten the independents' and disaffected Democrats' attention, much less their respect.
> 
> If they want to win, they have to buy what we're selling.  Integrity.  Principle.  The real thing.  Period.  This isn't us holding them hostage.  This is just the way it is.
> 
> How damned clear do I have to make it?  What other way is there to say it?  If we weren't zealots, we wouldn't hold the key to Obama's defeat.  Would we?


We are winning. We are approaching the tipping point. I see it often. When 10% hold an unshakeable belief the majority will always adopt it. We are right at the threshold now.

----------


## acptulsa

> We are winning. We are approaching the tipping point. I see it often. When 10% hold an unshakeable belief the majority will always adopt it. We are right at the threshold now.


Only the rank and file G.O.P. faithful can stop us.  And if they do, either they're being led down the garden path or they're cutting off their own noses to spite their own faces.  Just like that.  And I guess that's the message we need to get out now.

If you want Obama out you want Ron Paul in.  Because no one else can steal enough of his 2008 votes to retire him.  No one.

----------


## AgentOrange

Well, I am an independent. I will, and have voted for the candidate I consider both, regardless of whether they are on the Democrat, Republican, Libertarian, Constitutionalist, Green or Socialist (or any other) ticket (OK, the socialist guy was a mistake on my part, but I was young and undereducated at the time) I won't say I won't vote for anyone but Ron Paul, but I can say that I will *not* vote for any of the current "front runners" for Republican candidate. I have no reason to believe that the current "front runners" will be any different from Obama. And I just don't go for voting "lesser of 2 evils". If a current front runner gets the GOP nomination, I will strongly consider writing in Ron Paul....I will also consider 3rd party candidates, especially the Libertarian and Constitutionalist nominee. If the Republican party wants me to vote for more Republican candidates, they they best be putting out more candidates who care about our country & its constitution.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I've done burned out all my rep, I owe about twenty people rep in this thread.

*No One But Paul!!!*




> It isn't just us.  We can deliver crossover votes.  But only for a principled candidate.  Without that, we have nothing to sell these independents and converts.  Nothing.  Nothing at all.  And there's not a damned thing in all this world we can do to change that fact.
> 
> It isn't just us.  It isn't.  The only reason we can deliver these others is our principle and our man's honesty.  Without these things, we'd have never even have gotten the independents' and disaffected Democrats' attention, much less their respect.
> 
> If they want to win, they have to buy what we're selling.  Integrity.  Principle.  The real thing.  Period.  This isn't us holding them hostage.  This is just the way it is.
> 
> How damned clear do I have to make it?  What other way is there to say it?  If we weren't zealots, we wouldn't hold the key to Obama's defeat.  Would we?
> 
> We finally sold the nation on conservatism, or we're well on the way to doing it.  Now all these Republicans have to do to win is nominate a conservative for a change.  Come on!  Is this really too much to ask?!

----------


## Anti Federalist

I ain't got enough rep for that.

*No One But Paul!!!*




> It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
> Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.
> 
> So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.
> 
> you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.
> 
> 
> (((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Give me Paul or give me death.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> + rep 
> 
> One of many great posts in this thread that captured my sentiment far better than I could have.


If I have anything to say or do about it, this thread of yours is going to be one of the biggest ever on RPFs.

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

nobp...

----------


## georgiaboy

one front page special, coming up

----------


## AFPVet

Dr. Ron Paul... that's all!

----------


## TheTexan

If an election official knocked on my door, came inside, gave me a stamped & addressed envelope, and said "Ron Paul isn't in this race, but you can vote just by signing right here and I'll mail it for you" I'd kindly ask him to leave because he's wasting my time.

----------


## Revolution9

Ya see GOP..if ya don't put Paul in you lose hard and fail bigtime. If you do then you will own politics in America for the next fifty years and the world will follow.

NO ONE BUT PAUL.

We are sick and fed up of the poison you try to serve us telling us its nutritious. We want a REAL STATESMAN!

Rev9

----------


## Andrew76

No one but paul! No one but paul! No one but paul!....

----------


## JVParkour

No One But Paul.

----------


## Ronulus

No one but paul

(or possibly gary johnson)

----------


## donnay

> Ron Paul's ideas are not his ideas. He learned them from the founding fathers just like we did. The GOP isn't agreeing with Ron Paul or us. They are trying to water down Ron Paul's message and hijack the liberty movement from under him just like they hijacked the Tea Party movement after it was born RIGHT HERE in this forum. Hopefully you don't believe them when they say they want to audit the Fed. Surely you can't believe that Huntsman has ANYTHING in common with Ron Paul when he says "we should bring our troops home from Iraq and Afghanistan". Obama said that too and the elites know it's what got him elected. They don't say that we should stop policing the world and bring ALL of our troops home from EVERYWHERE that they don't belong. They talk about "conservative principles" like Bachmann but then vote to reauthorize the Patriot Act.
> What Ron Paul says taps into a sentiment that predates apple pie and baseball in the American mindset. We inherently don't want to police the world and stick our noses in the business of other countries. We're SICK of government getting bigger and more powerful and more authoritarian and less responsive.
> What you're witnessing is the robber/rapist petting our heads while they abuse us and tie us up and violate us. 
> People were coming around to the message of freedom and peace and the Constitution until the globalist elites infiltrated the Tea Party. Now the Tea Party is hated with a vile seething hatred. They are called racists and haters and knuckle dragging morons. Even we don't want much to do with the present incarnation of the Tea Partyy because it makes us look bad yet the whole thing was born out of Ron Paul's campaign.
> 
> I won't stand by and let them do the same thing around here. I got one thing to say to those who want to water down this message
> 
> 
> (((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))



The spirit of Patrick Henry is still with us!!!

+rep

----------


## Original_Intent

Ron Paul Muad' dib is the freakin' Kwizatz Haderach!!!

----------


## Travlyr

> It sounds like you are blaming us for putting this wedge between us the the GOP. But THEY ignore our candidate. THEY called us terrorists, nut jobs, paulbots, childish, rowdy, immature, cheaters, liars, and just about everything else under the sun. THEY call our hero, our candidate who is a man of principle, honesty, integrity, intelligence "crazy old Ron" and "wrong Paul". THEY lied and lied and lied about the CPAC convention, the straw polls, the debate polls, his positions, his rhetoric and his philosophy.
> Meanwhile THEY keep trying to shove THEIR chosen candidates down our throats who are globalist corporate controlled war mongers who send our kids into wars that have no legitimate value relative to our national security or protection of our liberty. THEY are the ones who keep passing law after law after law that take away more freedoms and threatened us with jail fines, loss of job, loss of children and loss of property. THEIR economic philosophy is driving us into debt for the next three generations and it's THEIR chosen candidates who will continue in ALL of the above mentioned abuses.
> 
> So I for one am happy and proud to hold the GOP hostage. They WILL NOT get my vote with one of the candidates that they are trying to shove down my throat while THEY ignore THE ONE man who can turn this country back to it's Constitutional foundings and restore our liberties and stop the endless and senseless wars.
> 
> you know what I say to THEM? I am more loyal to my country than to ANY party.
> 
> 
> (((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))))


+ rep --- Well Said!

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

> This could be turned around on us if Ron actually won the nomination.  A lot of Republicans would just say, "if Ron and his supporters were never willing to endorse the Republican nominee, then why should we endorse Ron Paul?  Loyalty has to run both ways.  People shouldn't expect GOP partisan types to endorse Ron if he wins the nomination.  They would have no reason to endorse him when Ron and most of his hardcore followers will never endorse the GOP nominee.  The fact is that I know many people who won't support Ron because they don't consider him to be any kind of a loyal Republican.  They simply consider him to be a libertarian who has to run as a Republican in order to get elected.  People who are committed to the Republican Party obviously aren't going to support somebody like that.


You need to break free from the phony left/right paradigm.  These people who claim to be republicans and democrats are nothing more than different sides of the same coin--two wings of the same vulture.  They care not a whit about you and I.  They disregard the constitution as nothing but a G-damn piece of paper!!

Voting for Dr. Paul, no matter what, is standing on principle.  That principle being liberty.  The two parties have consistently taken our liberties away!!  Time to break from the spell-- the grand illusion.  Politicians are loyal to their lobbyist and Corporations who line their pockets--not their constituents.  Ron Paul has been consistent and loyal to his constituents, his record proves this!!

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## refuge

No one but Paul.

I completely agree; heck, I may just vote Obama in out of spite, or third party if the man dosen't get the nomination.

----------


## NC Liberty

*no one but paul!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *no one but paul!!!!*


Welcome aboard!

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Carole

> I'll make it my mission to keep this thread bumped up.
> 
> *No One But Paul*
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-but-Paul-quot


HOLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.........  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .................................
..................................................  ..................................................  .......................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Nov 2012

----------


## Kregisen

No one but Paul

----------


## Kodaddy

*no one but paul!*

----------


## LibertyEagle

I'm not so sure this thread is a winning strategy for helping Ron Paul get the Republican nomination.

----------


## Sjmfury

> I'm not so sure this thread is a winning strategy for helping Ron Paul get the Republican nomination.


Maybe, maybe not.

The GOP should know they have another 4 years of Obama if they don't make Paul the nominee.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

No one but Paul!

----------


## CrissyNY

> I'm not so sure this thread is a winning strategy for helping Ron Paul get the Republican nomination.


That's the the reality though.

If Ron Paul doesn't win the nomination, the Republicans don't win the general.


I voted for Bush & Bush Jr.... I will not vote for another PROMISER.  That's not a word, but I'm tired of the broken promises.

----------


## Maverick

For all the hand-wringing, backpeddling, wet-blanket namby-pamby sentiments I've seen in this thread I would like to point out that I'd already pre-empted all of you with my post all the way back on page 1. (or 2 depending on your settings):




> No one but Dr. Ron Paul.
> 
> And by the way GOP establishment, no crying about us "taking our ball and going home" because our guy didn't get picked. This is no game or meaningless sporting event; this is the future of our lives, our country, and our economic well-being we're talking about here. There are no acceptable substitutes. You were warned in 2008 and look what happened to you. We're warning you again now and it would be wise to pay attention this time.


That's just the reality. I absolutely *will not* hold my nose and vote for another warmongering, big-spending, liberty-crushing democrat just because he has an "R" next to his name.

Ron Paul or not at all!

(or Gary Johnson, of course, should that somehow come to pass)

----------


## danda

Ron Paul or bust!

----------


## TIMB0B

No one but Paul

----------


## gb13

No one but paul!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm not so sure this thread is a winning strategy for helping Ron Paul get the Republican nomination.


What is? Playing nice still gets us blacked out in the media, ignored at the debates and just barely breaking double digits in polling.

This is not 2007, where nobody knew who he was.

I think that issue is behind us. We know and both agree what the issue is for the GOP machine, that it really makes no difference to them, Obama or whoever.

So then it comes down to rank and file GOP, who, quite frankly, are *not* that keen on freedom, peace and liberty.

We have not got another four years to convince them that, all morality aside, the wars are bankrupting us and we can't afford it anymore. Not to mention the fact that they are shredding our liberty as well.

So fine, as both a statement of fact, and as a political reality and strategy, I say we throw down now. Last time around our numbers were small enough to be dismissed, even though I firmly believe that our disapproval was part of McCain's defeat. Our numbers are legion now, by comparison.

Will this make us any friends? Hell no. But why should that matter? The hatred and bile that I've seen sprayed in our direction indicates that, to the core of people that I think this will speak to, they will never "like", accept or tolerate us. The Lee Kington sector of the GOP base is large and powerful.

We have not got 40 years to go around the Goldwater/Nixon/Reagan mulberry bush with Rand either.

It's do or die, this whole mess is going to be decided in the next few years or so, whether we even have a country left to defend or "conserve" is on the line.

The time is now, if never, ever before, to send a message loud and $#@!ing clear:

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## donnay

*“Always vote for principle, though you may vote alone, and you may cherish the sweetest reflection that your vote is never lost.”*
~John Quincy Adam

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## Hospitaller

No
one
but
paul

----------


## donnay

*"Perhaps the fact that we have seen millions voting themselves into complete dependence on a tyrant has made our generation understand that to choose one's government is not necessarily to secure freedom."*  ~Friedrich August von Hayek 

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## RIPLEYMOM

I just commented on both the Huffington Post & Washington Post: No One But Paul!

----------


## acptulsa

> You need to break free from the phony left/right paradigm.  These people who claim to be republicans and democrats are nothing more than different sides of the same coin--two wings of the same vulture.  They care not a whit about you and I.  They disregard the constitution as nothing but a G-damn piece of paper!!
> 
> Voting for Dr. Paul, no matter what, is standing on principle.  That principle being liberty.  The two parties have consistently taken our liberties away!!  Time to break from the spell-- the grand illusion.  Politicians are loyal to their lobbyist and Corporations who line their pockets--not their constituents.  Ron Paul has been consistent and loyal to his constituents, his record proves this!!
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL!*


I do believe he knows all of this by now, ma'am.  What he is saying, and I think it a valid point, is that showing our refusal to 'play ball' marks us indelibly as something other than the typical Republican partisan.  As Will Rogers said, 'I belong to no organized political party.  I'm a Democrat.'  And most Republicans disdain that sort of a lack of 'team spirit'.  They figure it's the G.O.P. right or wrong, because it's the lesser evil.

These people need to understand that reforming the party is good for the party.  But he's not at all sure they're the least bit willing to concede that it could use some reform.  And with good reason.




> I'm not so sure this thread is a winning strategy for helping Ron Paul get the Republican nomination.


And you're saying the same thing.

I said it before in this thread, and I guess I'll say it again.

*WE HAVE SOLD CONSERVATISM TO A WHOLE BUNCH OF INDEPENDENT VOTERS AND DEMOCRATS.  THEY'RE WILLING TO TRY IT, AT LEAST ON THE FEDERAL LEVEL.  BUT THE ONLY WAY THEY'LL TRY IT IS IF WE GIVE THEM A CONSERVATIVE TO VOTE FOR.  NOT A CINO/RINO WARMONGERING ANTI-LIBERTY POLICE STATE BIG GOVERNMENT HYPOCRITICAL PHARISEE BUT A REAL, TRIED AND TRUE CONSERVATIVE.  BUT IF WE DO GIVE THEM ONE OF THOSE (and they aren't exactly a dime a dozen) WE CAN BEAT OBAMA.  YES WE CAN.*

Now, if your local hardheaded Republican hears that and says he'd rather not beat Obama, then fine.  Record him saying it and play it for your liberal friends, then hand them a registration card so they can get set to vote in the primary, because I can't imagine a better selling point.  But if your local Republican, hardheaded or no, is really a conservative in his heart, this message will move him or her.

NO ONE BUT RON PAUL can beat Obama.  NO ONE.

----------


## georgiaboy

Why would I, a lifelong Republican, ever be so extreme as to state "No One But Paul"?

Because the sad reality of my party right now is that all the other candidates running for office just can't be trusted to actually institute small government, constitutionally conservative principles at the federal level.

Their talking points and rhetoric sometimes hits the mark, but their past actions tells a much different story.

I'm just fed up with these candidates saying one thing and then doing another.  If I wanted more spending, more gov't growth and intrusion into my life, I'd vote for and be democrat.

I'm looking for candidates that will actually reduce spending, gov't departments, etc.

So far I've found one guy running for president who not only says he'll do it, he's proven he'd do it by his pristine record of voting for and authoring legislation to do just that.

What more can a Republican ask for?

No one but Paul.  For an honest conservative, this is not extreme.  It's rational.

----------


## braane

No *ONE* but Paul.

----------


## acptulsa

> No one but Paul.  For an honest conservative, this is not extreme.  It's rational.


Which is exactly why he's the only one who can beat Obama.  No one wants another 'moderate' corporate shill with great hair, no one wants another semi-literate West Texas asskicker, no one but no one wants an ex-IRS tax prosecutor.  No one.

If you want Obama out, there's NO ONE BUT RON PAUL for the job.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> And you're saying the same thing.


I don't agree.  It is one thing to only be willing to vote for Paul; it is another to believe that posting about it on a forum with an air of bravado is a substitute for working within our local Republican parties.  

When people feel like someone is trying to force them to do something, the immediate reaction is to draw back and build walls.  Is that what we want?

I think most of us have the same sentiment as has been expressed in this thread, but what I am questioning is the strategy and whether it is the most effective choice.

But, knock your socks off.

----------


## acptulsa

> It is one thing to only be willing to vote for Paul; it is another to believe that posting about it on a forum with an air of bravado is a substitute for working within our local Republican parties.


Well, the delegate push and other intra-G.O.P. activities are another matter.  Oh, yes, we need to do these things.

And as for building walls, I do believe I addressed that.  And, along the way, I did specifically say that you and TC make a valid point.  But you do know as well as I do that we aren't doing as much to build these walls as the media and the G.O.P. establishment is doing.  They are advertising us to the 'old guard' as interlopers, and have been for four years now.

And that's why I've posted, over and over, my message in this thread.  We're not saying 'nobody else' because we aren't team players.  We're saying it because we're the only faction of the party gaining yardage, and if the running back is gaining yards and the receivers aren't you need to tell the quarterback to lay off the passing plays and give the damned ball to the running back.  That's what a team player does if he actually wants the team to win.

We can tear down this wall.  But you can't always be gentle and get the wall torn down.  Ron Paul is the only one who can beat Obama, and anyone who says different is either a lying _agent provocateur_ spying for the other team or living in a bubble.  Do Republicans want to win?

----------


## chudrockz

> Sorry, guys. I am not on the no one but Paul bandwagon. Paul is my very very very far ahead first place guy, but I do have a distant second, third, etc. I will still vote in the general election even if Dr. Paul doesn't get the GOP nomination. I will look at all the candidates, and choose the one that best represents my views. Ron Paul and I agree 90-95% of the time, so naturally he is far and away my first choice.


I will still vote in the general election as well, even if Paul doesn't get the nomination.

I'll write in RON PAUL!

----------


## donnay

> I do believe he knows all of this by now, ma'am.  What he is saying, and I think it a valid point, is that showing our refusal to 'play ball' marks us indelibly as something other than the typical Republican partisan.  As Will Rogers said, 'I belong to no organized political party.  I'm a Democrat.'  And most Republicans disdain that sort of a lack of 'team spirit'.  They figure it's the G.O.P. right or wrong, because it's the lesser evil.
> 
> These people need to understand that reforming the party is good for the party.  But he's not at all sure they're the least bit willing to concede that it could use some reform.  And with good reason.
> 
> 
> NO ONE BUT RON PAUL can beat Obama.  NO ONE.


Many Ron Paul supporters (not I) acquiesced to the Republican Party last time after they mocked, scoffed, and ignored Dr. Paul--and we got Obama!  The shenanigans are still at play once again.  We are at the precipice looking down.  IMHO, we cannot continue to allow the Republican Party to dictate to us anymore--with more of the same BS.  This country cannot survive, the people will not handle another four more years of, discarding the Constitution, the Police State grid, Banster taking everything we own, and no job prospects.  The Cliff is high and the fall is steep, and the sacrifices will be great!  

Ron Paul is inching to first place.  Perry is self-destructing right before our eyes.  Romney is more of the same, and they will try to introduce Chris Christie, yet if you dig deeper in Christie's record you will see it is more of the same!   I think you do not have faith in the citizens, many see what we see, just some people need a push!  The media will tell you otherwise and make you feel alone--this is a psychological game--we have to push back!!  But we are not alone and that is why this strategy is genius!!

I am not prepared to go down with the [partisan]ship--and walking away from principle.  I am prepared to stand up and fight for what is right, and that is-- *NO ONE BUT RON PAUL!*

----------


## phill4paul

* No One But Paul!*

----------


## Captain Shays

> I'm not so sure this thread is a winning strategy for helping Ron Paul get the Republican nomination.


Nor was it a "winning strategy" for our founding patriots to sign a Declaration of Independence from their own government KNOWING it would start a war against THE most powerful military in the world. But, they stood for principles like we do. This isn't about loyalty to some party or another. It's about loyalty to our country.This isn't about "winning" an election. It's all about our God given liberties, and our Constitution which is supposed to protect them. It's about a sound monetary system and stopping the abuses of a corporation that controls our money and is driving us into massive amounts of debt which also facilitates the loss of our liberties and those of our children as well. We are all being unjustly plundered by powerful moneyed interests. It's also about peace. The vast majority of the American people don't want to police the world. We no longer want to kill people in countries that never attacked us. We're sick of hearing "vital American interests" when EVERYONE KNOWS it's OIL. We're sick of corruption and lies and lies on top of lies.
We're every bit as sick and tired of our freedoms being taken along with every possible individual choice whether regarding what we eat, smoke, drink, or say or what we do or don't do with our own property. We join our founding fathers in their chant "Give me liberty or give me death" but our rendition is......

(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## Captain Shays

> *"Perhaps the fact that we have seen millions voting themselves into complete dependence on a tyrant has made our generation understand that to choose one's government is not necessarily to secure freedom."*  ~Friedrich August von Hayek 
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL!*


I hope you don't mind me posting that entire rant as my status on Facebook

----------


## Travlyr

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Captain Shays again.

You are on a roll, Captain. We are at that point in history. We know the truth. We will not compromise.

If Ron Paul does not get the nomination, then I am going to start my own bank and steal like the bankers steal. 

*First Universe Bank*

(((((No One But Paul)))))

----------


## Captain Shays

Lol

----------


## CaptUSA

> I don't agree.  It is one thing to only be willing to vote for Paul; it is another to believe that posting about it on a forum with an air of bravado is a substitute for working within our local Republican parties.


I share your concerns which is why I haven't posted on here yet.  But, I've reconsidered.  The GOP needs to know that nobody but Paul is going to be able to beat Obama.  They think it's "Anybody But Obama", but if they vote for anybody else, it will be Obama!  They must know that we will not accept whatever establishment figure they want to force-feed us.  So, now I'm on board...

No One But Paul

----------


## Captain Shays

> I share your concerns which is why I haven't posted on here yet.  But, I've reconsidered.  The GOP needs to know that nobody but Paul is going to be able to beat Obama.  They think it's "Anybody But Obama", but if they vote for anybody else, it will be Obama!  They must know that we will not accept whatever establishment figure they want to force-feed us.  So, now I'm on board...
> 
> No One But Paul


And now we lock arms together. Welcome aboard brother patriot!

(((((NO ONE BUT PAIL)))))

----------


## donnay

> I hope you don't mind me posting that entire rant as my status on Facebook


By all means...go right ahead!  


*NO ONE BUT RON PAUL!*

----------


## orenbus

No one but paul.

----------


## PeteinLA

Nobp

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't agree.  It is one thing to only be willing to vote for Paul; it is another to believe that posting about it on a forum with an air of bravado is a substitute for working within our local Republican parties.


We *have* "worked within the GOP" to effect change and appointed a limited government conservative to the NH GOP chair's position.

The machine promptly ran him off. You're only going to get so far with "let's work with the establishment" recipe.

And once again, for me, it's not bravado or internet macho.

My very livelihood is resting directly on the decisions made by Ken Salazar and this administration.

Any RINO/CINO in the current pack would replace him, thus making my own personal economic future vastly brighter.

We've talked before, you know what I do for a living, I'm potentially putting a 30 year career, my home and my family's future on the line, to deliberately walk away from an easy vote and support for a candidate that will address my job concerns, *because freedom is more important than a paycheck*.

I reject the suggestion that this is just bravado and "internet balls", at least on my part.

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

> We *have* "worked within the GOP" to effect change and appointed a limited government conservative to the NH GOP chair's position.
> 
> The machine promptly ran him off. You're only going to get so far with "let's work with the establishment" recipe.
> 
> And once again, for me, it's not bravado or internet macho.
> 
> My very livelihood is resting directly on the decisions made by Ken Salazar and this administration.
> 
> Any RINO/CINO in the current pack would replace him, thus making my own personal economic future vastly brighter.
> ...


Nor on my part either. I will say it every day in person, on paper, on my computer, from the house tops FEARLESSLY and with all my conviction

(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))).

----------


## Bruno

Ron Paul got his nickname of Dr. No for a reason.  He refuses to vote for an uncontitutional Bill.  

I don't see any of the other candidates adhering to the Constitution anywhere near as much as Ron Paul would.  When asked before if he would endorse any of the remaining candidates in 2008, he basically repsponded, "I don't see that happening, they all represent the status quo, want more wars, continuation of the printing presses throught the Federal Reserve, endorsing the Patriot Act, and more of the same."  

I'll take my cues from Dr. Paul.  If he asks his supporters endorse another candidate, I will do so.  But I don't see anyone else rising to the cause of liberty, freedom, and adherance to the Constitution that would be worth my vote.

----------


## Romulus

No One But Paul.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Ron Paul got his nickname of Dr. No for a reason.  He refuses to vote for an uncontitutional Bill.  
> 
> I don't see any of the other candidates adhering to the Constitution anywhere near as much as Ron Paul would.  When asked before if he would endorse any of the remaining candidates in 2008, he basically repsponded, "I don't see that happening, they all represent the status quo, want more wars, continuation of the printing presses throught the Federal Reserve, endorsing the Patriot Act, and more of the same."  
> 
> I'll take my cues from Dr. Paul.  If he asks his supporters endorse another candidate, I will do so.  But I don't see anyone else rising to the cause of liberty, freedom, and adherance to the Constitution that would be worth my vote.


You just strengthened my resolve Bruno. There is no argument to counter the above. What would we gain from compromising principle? How will it do us well to lie to ourselves? To support watered down values and principles is to lie to one's self and I cannot do that. I have a hard enough time with Daylight Savings Time when our entire country winks and nods to each other and says "it's 5 o'clock not 6" let alone tell myself that I can cast my vote for a candidate who wants to keep a corporation in charge of our entire monetary system and print money then charge me interest on it and to believe their lies about how we need to kill innocent people in some far off country that has no idea what's going on even less than the morons here who don't even know who their own Congressman is.

NOPE!!


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## donnay

We need 21st century pamphleteers!  

*NO ONE BUT RON PAUL!*

----------


## JS4Pat

> *No One But Paul.*
> 
> Rank and file GOP, take heed.
> 
> Unite behind us, or lose to Obama.
> 
> Your choice.


I think this position needs to be articulated in a strategic way to the GOP base who are willing to accept any GOP candidate against Obama. Since we (Ron Paul Supporters) are now a large enough chunk of the vote to swing the general election - we need to make it clear to these folks that their only options are to JOIN or DIE.  

Since we will not adopt that strategy they had better wise up and help us make sure Ron Paul wins the GOP nomination...

----------


## stuntman stoll

No one but Paul, even if I have to spell it out on the ballot.

----------


## Dary

No one but Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And now we lock arms together. Welcome aboard brother patriot!
> 
> (((((NO ONE BUT PAIL)))))


Got yer' back brother.

Look the machine right in the eye.

*No One But Paul --- <<<HOLD!!!!>>>*

----------


## KevinR

No one but RON F'ING PAUL!!

----------


## oboym

no one but Ron Pail 2012

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I think this position needs to be articulated in a strategic way to the GOP base who are willing to accept any GOP candidate against Obama. Since we (Ron Paul Supporters) are now a large enough chunk of the vote to swing the general election - we need to make it clear to these folks that their only options are to JOIN or DIE.  
> 
> Since we will not adopt that strategy they had better wise up and help us make sure Ron Paul wins the GOP nomination...


*You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> no one but Ron Pail 2012


LoL Ron Pail!

Welcome to the revolution!!

----------


## fightfortherepublic

A determined minority... *No one but Ron Paul.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

second page my ass

----------


## rnestam

No one but Paul.
 I will be writing him in for every election indefinitely that comes down to establishment vs establishment candidate.

----------


## Travlyr

> We *have* "worked within the GOP" to effect change and appointed a limited government conservative to the NH GOP chair's position.
> 
> The machine promptly ran him off. You're only going to get so far with "let's work with the establishment" recipe.
> 
> And once again, for me, it's not bravado or internet macho.
> 
> My very livelihood is resting directly on the decisions made by Ken Salazar and this administration.
> 
> Any RINO/CINO in the current pack would replace him, thus making my own personal economic future vastly brighter.
> ...


Anti Federalist, you are so right on. By this time next year, unless one is a part of the elite, then people should expect the world to be a quite different place. A lot of livelihoods are resting directly on decisions made by the powers in charge. The jobs are not coming back unless we change directions. Our only hope is for REAL CHANGE ... the kind of change that Ron Paul talks about and will bring to society as president. None other will do. President Ron Paul 2012!

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Lets_Race

No One But Paul. This is the revolution and we will stand *strong*.

----------


## Johnnymac

No One But Paul!

----------


## kahless

Damn you mainstream media all to hell.  No one but Paul!

----------


## V3n

If the establishment GOP wants to defeat Obama: NO ONE BUT RON PAUL!

----------


## Brett85

If it's "no one but Paul," does that mean that people here wouldn't even vote for Gary Johnson if he were the GOP nominee?

----------


## RonPaulFever

No one but Paul.

----------


## TheTexan

> If it's "no one but Paul," does that mean that people here wouldn't even vote for Gary Johnson if he were the GOP nominee?


No one but Paul _*_




_* similar libertarians may be accepted in substitute, on a case by case basis, in the unlikely & unfortunate event of paul's withdrawal from the race_

----------


## libertybrewcity

So I says, so I says: NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## civusamericanus

It's time we exert our strength, without our 10-15% or whatever they want to call it today, *No One But Paul* will be electable for the GOP. If the rest of the Republican Party is ignorant enough not to nominate Ron Paul, then they can have Obama for another 4 years. Ron Paul and his supporters have been unfairly undermined and insulted for far too long, either you're with us or you're against us. 

We aren't falling for your throwing out candidates to see if one sticks, they're all sub-par, and the establishments biggest fear is that without a couple straw men in place to block Ron Paul's rise to the top, he will gain unstoppable traction. Well media and establishment Republicans, this is when and where the rubber meets the road.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

nobp

----------


## ericams2786

NO ONE BUT PRESIDENT PAUL!

PRESIDENT PAUL, PRESIDENT PAUL, PRESIDENT PAUL!

If Paul isn't nominated and this economy continues to go down the $#@!ter as it inevitably will, I plan on buying a "Don't blame me, I voted for Ron Paul" bumper sticker and driving around with it proudly for all to see, FEMA camps be damned!

----------


## Travlyr

President Ron Paul 2012!

No One But Paul

----------


## PastaRocket848

i have the domain... i'm just hesitant to build a petition site (noonebutpaul.com) for fear of pissing off the establishment republicans (that we will need, eventually)

----------


## donnay

> i have the domain... i'm just hesitant to build a petition site (noonebutpaul.com) for fear of pissing off the establishment republicans (that we will need, eventually)




We need this party, why?  A party that marginalizes, snickers, mocks and castigates a man whose principles are bound by the Constitution.  This Republican party have lost their way, not Dr. Paul!!

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## PastaRocket848

we need the party because we poll at 10%.  get real.

----------


## Travlyr

They need us. That's the whole point.

No One But Paul

----------


## acptulsa

> They need us. That's the whole point.
> 
> No One But Paul


They need us, and they need the people who we bring with us.  The people to whom we're teaching the benefits of the kind of real, principled conservatism championed by No One But Ron Paul.

----------


## donnay

> we need the party because we poll at 10%.  get real.


Okay, I am going to get real...  Can any other Republican Candidate hold a candle to Dr. Paul's record?

* He has never voted to raise taxes.
* He has never voted for an unbalanced budget.
* He has never voted for a federal restriction on gun ownership.
* He has never voted to raise congressional pay.
* He has never taken a government-paid junket.
* He has never voted to increase the power of the executive branch.
* He does not participate in the lucrative congressional pension program.
* He returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. treasury every year.
* He voted against the Patriot Act.
* He voted against the Iraq war.
* He wants to remove Marijuana from the list of controlled substances 

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!* 

Those issues are what the Republican party used to stand for, they have lost their way...they need Dr. Paul now more than ever!!  That's REAL!

----------


## civusamericanus

> we need the party because we poll at 10%.  get real.


The *Republican Party ABSOLUTELY LOSES WITHOUT OUR 10%!* It's time for them to get real. They say they want to restore America, well this is the best opportunity they're going to get: Ron Paul has never voted to raise Taxes, Never voted for an unbalanced budget, and Never voted for an Unconstitutional Bill. *No One But Paul!*

----------


## Xenophage

Actually, I like Gary Johnson too.  No one but Paul or Gary.

----------


## Captain Shays

(((((no one but paul)))))

----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul

----------


## Meiun

Is there another conservative running?

----------


## TheTexan

If Romney wins the nomination, and if they really wanted to bake our noodles, they'd put Ron Paul on the ticket as VP.  I know, I know, it wouldn't ever happen.  But... if they did.. would I.. (gasp) vote for a Romney/Paul ticket?

I shudder at the thought.  But yes, I probably would.................... would you?

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

> They need us. That's the whole point.


Exactly. The GOP needs to get the message that trying to marginalize us, portray us as not really Republican, and treating our candidate unfairly won't help them. We have the man who can beat Obama, as the new Harris poll shows. They got nobody, which is why they're running around looking for someone to recruit. They can get on the winning team or they can lose. It's simple as that.

----------


## Captain Shays

> If Romney wins the nomination, and if they really wanted to bake our noodles, they'd put Ron Paul on the ticket as VP.  I know, I know, it wouldn't ever happen.  But... if they did.. would I.. (gasp) vote for a Romney/Paul ticket?
> 
> I shudder at the thought.  But yes, I probably would.................... would you?


Ron would never do it and I wouldn't vote for them if he did. This is a matter of principle on all accounts. Your question is like asking me if the sky was yellow and the sun was blue would I support it? That is more likely than Ron Paul accepting the VP offer from Romney and me voting for that ticket.

Oh yeah. I almost forgot......


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## Travlyr

President Ron Paul 2012

No One But Paul

----------


## blakjak

> The *Republican Party ABSOLUTELY LOSES WITHOUT OUR 10%!*[/B]


The polls show Romney can beat Obama also. That being said... *No One But Paul!*

----------


## donnay

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!! * 


A man legends are made of!!

----------


## acptulsa

> The polls show Romney can beat Obama also. That being said... *No One But Paul!*


I don't believe it.  For example, who here would vote for him?  Besides, we have not yet begun to expose him.

Hell, I still haven't forgiven his father for turning Hudsons into badge-engineered Nashes.  To hell with the whole Romney family.

I want a conservative in the fedgov with proven integrity.  Faux wants us to believe such things are thick on the ground.  But then, Murdoch doesn't exactly have proven integrity himself.

If the G.O.P. can't nominate a true conservative once every fifty years, it doesn't deserve to survive.

----------


## tremendoustie

> If Romney wins the nomination, and if they really wanted to bake our noodles, they'd put Ron Paul on the ticket as VP.  I know, I know, it wouldn't ever happen.  But... if they did.. would I.. (gasp) vote for a Romney/Paul ticket?
> 
> I shudder at the thought.  But yes, I probably would.................... would you?


Paul wouldn't do it, and if he did, I wouldn't vote for them anyway.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

*No one but Paul!*

----------


## dustinto

PAUL or GTFO

----------


## phill4paul

Either Paul or a vote for "No Confidence."

----------


## TheTexan

> Paul wouldn't do it, and if he did, I wouldn't vote for them anyway.


Why shouldn't he do it?  Taking VP offer doesn't mean he approves of the P.

He'd have more influence as VP than as a congressman imo.

(Yes, I know it's literally impossible that an establishment pres would choose ron paul as VP - purely hypothetical)

----------


## georgiaboy

Can a poll be added to this thread?

Poll question:  Make your Mark:

Choices:
1. No one but Paul, else write-in Paul
2. No one but Ron Paul or Gary Johnson, else write-in Paul or Johnson
3. Ron Paul, else Libertarian/Constitution Party
4. Ron Paul or Gary Johnson, else Libertarian/Constitution Party
5. Ron Paul, else GOP nominee
6. Other GOP contender, else GOP nominee
7. Ron Paul (with or w/o G.Johnson), else Obama
8. Other GOP, else Obama

----------


## Johnnymac

No bp

----------


## Captain Shays

Have I told you today


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))) ?

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul supporters "Unite!" lol...

Ron Paul or the Democrat (_whoever that may be_)

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## Dianne

They can't win without us, so they might as well leave the dark side and join our fight.

----------


## smartguy911

> Can a poll be added to this thread?
> 
> Poll question:  Make your Mark:
> 
> Choices:
> 1. No one but Paul, else write-in Paul
> 2. No one but Ron Paul or Gary Johnson, else write-in Paul or Johnson
> 3. Ron Paul, else Libertarian/Constitution Party
> 4. Ron Paul or Gary Johnson, else Libertarian/Constitution Party
> ...


Yeah poll poll poll.  Please make it private so usernames don't show.  I hate public polls.  No privacy

----------


## civusamericanus

> What is? Playing nice still gets us blacked out in the media, ignored at the debates and just barely breaking double digits in polling.
> 
> This is not 2007, where nobody knew who he was.
> 
> I think that issue is behind us. We know and both agree what the issue is for the GOP machine, that it really makes no difference to them, Obama or whoever.
> 
> So then it comes down to rank and file GOP, who, quite frankly, are *not* that keen on freedom, peace and liberty.
> 
> We have not got another four years to convince them that, all morality aside, the wars are bankrupting us and we can't afford it anymore. Not to mention the fact that they are shredding our liberty as well.
> ...


^^Word! We tried to play by their rules... We were friendly with their mainstream Tea Party folks... And we gave them the benefit of the doubt. How many more 100's of thousands of people have to die, before the Republican and Democrats wake up? They're beating the War drum for Pakistan, beating the war drum for Iran, sooner or later this country is going to be treated like post war Nazi Germnay, the World is getting ready to turn on us, and they'll say "We the People" just stood by and let it happen! 

*Victory will happen with NO COMPROMISE! 

No One But Paul!*

----------


## georgiaboy

3rd page won't do.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 3rd page won't do.


Top of front page will, however. Did you make that poll thread?

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!*

----------


## Carole

> If Romney wins the nomination, and if they really wanted to bake our noodles, they'd put Ron Paul on the ticket as VP.  I know, I know, it wouldn't ever happen.  But... if they did.. would I.. (gasp) vote for a Romney/Paul ticket?
> 
> I shudder at the thought.  But yes, I probably would.................... would you?


Absolutely NO!

----------


## kazmlsj

Like the writer of this article: *Ron Paul and the "Conservat​ive" Media's Double Standards*

*The question, obviously, is rhetorical, for if Pauls supporters refuse to back the Republican nominee, Obamas reelection is a foregone conclusion. Perhaps it is time for conservative media personalities to be reminded of this.*

----------


## kazmlsj

double post...sorry

----------


## Travlyr

> Like the writer of this article: *Ron Paul and the "Conservat​ive" Media's Double Standards*
> 
> *The question, obviously, is rhetorical, for if Paul’s supporters refuse to back the Republican nominee, Obama’s reelection is a foregone conclusion. Perhaps it is time for “conservative” media personalities to be reminded of this.*


This is the way it is.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Like the writer of this article: *Ron Paul and the "Conservat​ive" Media's Double Standards*
> 
> *The question, obviously, is rhetorical, for if Paul’s supporters refuse to back the Republican nominee, Obama’s reelection is a foregone conclusion. Perhaps it is time for “conservative” media personalities to be reminded of this.*


Hopefully, this thread and the people in it, myself included, will do everything we all can to make sure that message is delivered to the GOP rank and file loud and clear.
*
No One But Paul*

----------


## ericams2786

No one but paul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Butchie

I became a Republican so that I could vote for Ron, so without a doubt if he's not on the ballot I'm writing him in.

----------


## enjerth

I agree. All of it. I agree that the republican party will use this to undermine us and call us fake republicans.

I propose a new thread...

I'm a life-long Republican: NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## bluesc

Worth saying twice. 

*NO ONE BUT PAUL.*

----------


## BrianHandeland

I think if the GOP realized that they will lose a good 12 to 15 percent of their base if paul doesnt get elected they may decide to reconsider the way they are treating him.  Is there any good ideas of how to prove this to maintsream republicans.

----------


## BrianHandeland

oh yea ... NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## georgiaboy

> Did you make that poll thread?


No, I was hoping it could be added to this thread so there's not a duplicate. Can that be done?  I'll keep on it.

eta - PM'd the OP, submitted question to the admins.

eta2 - *NOBP*

----------


## anthonydgober

No one but Paul!!

----------


## Johnnymac

No bp!

----------


## Rfalcon51

No one but Paul!

----------


## georgiaboy

It's a great day in America for men and women with God-given freedom.  What will you do with that freedom?

----------


## donnay

> It's a great day in America for men and women with God-given freedom.  What will you do with that freedom?


Spread the message...

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*  

*"If ye love wealth greater than liberty, the tranquility of servitude greater than the animating contest for freedom, go home from us in peace. We seek not your counsel, nor your arms. Crouch down and lick the hand that feeds you; May your chains set lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that ye were our countrymen."* 
~Samuel Adams

----------


## sailingaway

> No, I was hoping it could be added to this thread so there's not a duplicate. Can that be done?  I'll keep on it.
> 
> eta - PM'd the OP, submitted question to the admins.
> 
> eta2 - *NOBP*


argh, do you mind telling me what poll you wanted, and I'll  see if I can add one?  Or do I have to go through 32 pages?

----------


## georgiaboy

sa, post #287

----------


## sailingaway

OK, I added the poll

----------


## Anti Federalist

> OK, I added the poll


Thanks, that's classy, since I know you don't agree with this.

No one but Paul, I'll write his name and if I couldn't write in his name, I'd stay home.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## KingRobbStark

Nothing but *freedom*

Nothing but *prosperity*

Nothing but the *Constitution*

No one but *Paul.*

----------


## rbohlig

> Nothing but *freedom*
> 
> Nothing but *prosperity*
> 
> Nothing but the *Constitution*
> 
> No one but *Paul.*


Wow, love this! Put this on t shirts!! +rep

----------


## Bruno

> Nothing but *freedom*
> 
> Nothing but *prosperity*
> 
> Nothing but the *Constitution*
> 
> No one but *Paul.*


+ rep !

----------


## HeyArchie

No one but Paul!

----------


## KEEF

No one but Paul!!!  Same as 08'

----------


## acptulsa

> *"If ye love wealth greater than liberty, the tranquility of servitude greater than the animating contest for freedom, go home from us in peace. We seek not your counsel, nor your arms. Crouch down and lick the hand that feeds you; May your chains set lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that ye were our countrymen."* 
> ~Samuel Adams


Wonder what it would take to get a certain brewery to add this to their beer labels?  'Cause it would sure look good there.

----------


## Steve Teters

Want to really scare the Repubs? If not Paul, vote Obammer, and tell them so.

----------


## KEEF

> No One But Paul.
> 
> (Fact is, the establishment GOP I feel are saying Anyone But Paul, they would take Obama for another four years than see their precious military industrial complex destroyed.)


You hit the nail on the head with that one!

----------


## Athan

Paul or BUST.

----------


## acptulsa

> Want to really scare the Repubs? If not Paul, vote Obammer, and tell them so.


I'm not voting for that idiot.  We don't have to.  All of the independents and Democrats we're winning over to the ideals of real, pure conservatism (and, yes, I realize this describes many of the people in this thread) simply will not support a false, unprincipled conservative.  Won't happen.  If they're going to give conservatism and traditional American principles a fresh try, they're only going to go for the real thing.  Period.

And for a decades-long record of supporting this and nothing else, well, such a thing can be claimed by *no one but Ron Paul.*




> (Fact is, the establishment GOP I feel are saying Anyone But Paul, they would take Obama for another four years than see their precious military industrial complex destroyed.)


Ah, if only we could trick them into saying this out loud, the vast majority of the rank and file G.O.P. vote would be ours and ours alone.

----------


## Karsten

> Ron Paul or 3rd party.  Just like last time.


I wrote in Ron Paul in the general election in 2008 and I hope I don't have to again next year.  We simply didn't have good 3rd party choices.  I simply couldn't see myself voting for fake Paul-hating Barr, or theo-con Chuck Baldwin, or socialst Ralph Nader.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wonder what it would take to get a certain brewery to add this to their beer labels?  'Cause it would sure look good there.


That would be epic.

----------


## Karsten

> I wrote in Ron Paul in the general election in 2008 and I hope I don't have to again next year.  We simply didn't have good 3rd party choices.  I simply couldn't see myself voting for fake Paul-hating Barr, or theo-con Chuck Baldwin, or socialst Ralph Nader.


Not to mention that even if the 08 3rd party candidates were more philosophically sound, there was just wouldn't have generated the excitement that Ron Paul would have.  I could imagine voting for a 3rd party candidate, but they would have to give me a reason for it.

----------


## TheTexan

No.




One.




But.




PAUL.

----------


## Captain Shays

> Want to really scare the Repubs? If not Paul, vote Obammer, and tell them so.


We don't have to vote Obummer to get their attention. They will lose anyway unless they nominate Dr Paul. I for one couldn't violate my own conscience by casting my vote for Obummer any more than I could for one of the establishment candidates from the GOP. I firmly believe in my heart that this country is like a train that can only go where the tracks take it and no matter which of the establishment candidates becomes the next president no matter which party the train will continue on its present trajectory  ONLY RON PAUL is the switch man who will actually change the direction back to the Constitutional principles we were founded upon, and not just the speed of which it gets to it's eventual destination.

This is why I say to me self every day..........

(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## Captain Shays

> I wrote in Ron Paul in the general election in 2008 and I hope I don't have to again next year.  We simply didn't have good 3rd party choices.  I simply couldn't see myself voting for fake Paul-hating Barr, or theo-con Chuck Baldwin, or socialst Ralph Nader.


Ron Paul endorsed Chuck Baldwin and I am proud to have voted for him but in this election


((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## Captain Shays

> nothing but *freedom*
> 
> nothing but *prosperity*
> 
> nothing but the *constitution*
> 
> no one but *paul.*


love it!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

> Want to really scare the Repubs? If not Paul, vote Obammer, and tell them so.



Unless you really think Obama is your second choice, this is a bad idea.  The GOP needs to see us register our disgust with their other RINO candidates by seeing where those votes went - write-in, Libertarian party, Constitution Party, etc.

Voting Obama just to ensure the R's lose will not register with the GOP establishment, because they'll see a vote for Obama as a vote for more socialism, not a protest vote.

Write-in, or a good third party, will register with the republicans as a protest vote.  It showed bigtime in 2008, and the GOP has moved its message toward the tea party to try and grab that back.  We're here to tell them that we can't be tricked by tea party rhetoric talked up but not acted on, ever, by big gov't RINOs.

N.O.B.P.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Ron Paul or third party.  Can't write him in over here and still be counted.  

That goes for three other voters in my family as well.



Bunkloco

----------


## Karsten

> Ron Paul endorsed Chuck Baldwin and I am proud to have voted for him but in this election
> 
> 
> ((((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))


I know, but Baldwin was too much of a theocrat so I couldn't support him.  He also seemed even more hawkish on immigration and I have much more libertarian ideas about that.

----------


## kahless

I picked "Ron or third party" but that only applies depending on the third party candidate.  At this rate it looks like I would be writing in Ron Paul if he does not make it and if they allow write-in this time around.

----------


## Travlyr

President Ron Paul or NO Republican at all.

Talk radio hosts need to discuss Ron Paul and his ideas. 

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Cap

I abhor voting for anyone but Dr. Paul, however I will vote for Obama if Dr. Paul does not get the nomination. Why you say? Because we then have a shot at electing Rand in 2016 and we will be guaranteed gridlock if Obammy gets re-elcted. If any of the other pubbies get the nomination, they will push through a NWO agenda and it will sail through congress. Gridlock is better than slavery.

----------


## Captain Shays

> I abhor voting for anyone but Dr. Paul, however I will vote for Obama if Dr. Paul does not get the nomination. Why you say? Because we then have a shot at electing Rand in 2016 and we will be guaranteed gridlock if Obammy gets re-elcted. If any of the other pubbies get the nomination, they will push through a NWO agenda and it will sail through congress. Gridlock is better than slavery.


And you think Obama isn't pushing the NWO? Huh? THAT is what this is all about Bro. Pushing against the establishment candidates no matter what party. Unfortunately Obama is an establishment candidate from the Democrat side. All the others except for Ron Paul and Gary Johnson are as well.
But I won't vote for Gary. To me there is no other way around this. It's.......


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## libertyjam

Can't believe I just clicked this thread, 

but yes, No One But Paul.

Like it needs to be said.

----------


## Czolgosz

RP or the Libertarian candidate.

----------


## Travlyr

So, ~ 70 -> 80 even 90% of the Ron Paul supporters are committed! That's awesome!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Hospitaller

Many people resisted urge to troll : Ron Paul, else GOP nominee (regardless of who that is)

----------


## dude58677

*No one but Paul!*

----------


## TheTexan

Can we vote for there not to be a president at all?

Paul or noone

----------


## donnay

*"This nation came into being only through freedom of choice, sacrifice, labor, and struggle. Brave Americans gave their lives in the settlement of this nation -- and in its preservation. Let us remember our heritage and recognize that the day of courage, labor, and sacrifice is never done. For the welfare of America, each citizen must develop a keener sense of responsibility for the solution of public questions -- all public questions.

"Our people must think. They must discuss. They must have the courage of their convictions. They must decide on a course of action and they must follow through. All this must be done freely, in the open, without government dictation or control."* (Ezra Taft Benson, Dept. of Agriculture under Eisenhower, "The Red Carpet," p. 312; see also _Teachings of Ezra Taft Benson_ p. 579)
*
NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## acptulsa

'Though written constitutions may be violated in moments of passion or delusion, yet they furnish a text to which those who are watchful may again rally and recall the people; they fix too for the people the principles of their political creed.'--_Thomas Jefferson_

At this point in history America desperately needs the finest Constitutionalist we can muster, or all that was built for us will be lost.  And I believe that title belongs to no one but Ron Paul.

----------


## kazmlsj

There is this thing called a conscience...I will not violate it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## phill4paul

Breaking News: This just in. In this recent poll Ron Paul supporters support "No One But Paul" by 60%. Beating out all other demographics combined. This reporter believes that these polls are perhaps skewed by internet savvy Paul supporters. Personal and popular belief holds that Herman Cain will be surging in this poll as ours and other media networks laud him as the new GOP underdog. That is all.

No One But Paul!

----------


## georgiaboy

bump for the rule of law candidate.

----------


## dude58677

If it is anyone other than Paul, what is that voter getting out of it when there will be no change? Paul is the *common sense* vote (pun intended).

----------


## acptulsa

> Breaking News: This just in. In this recent poll Ron Paul supporters support "No One But Paul" by 60%. Beating out all other demographics combined. This reporter believes that these polls are perhaps skewed by internet savvy Paul supporters. Personal and popular belief holds that Herman Cain will be surging in this poll as ours and other media networks laud him as the new GOP underdog.


In other news, the odds that this significant G.O.P. demographic will swallow whomever Rupert Murdoch attempts to shove down the throats of Republicans without question is approximately zero point zero...

Give us a conservative for a change or we will give the Grand Old Party an irrelevant death.  Clear?

----------


## Elwar

I would vote for the LP candidate unless they put up another Barr. Otherwise write in Ron Paul...again.

----------


## georgiaboy

Speaking truth to the world at a time when it most needs to hear it.

Let those who have eyes to see and ears to hear marvel at the meek and steadfast Ron Paul, Champion of the Constitution.

----------


## Brett85

I chose "Ron Paul else Other GOP contender, but only if a specific one or two."  I would have to say that I would totally rule out voting for Santorum.  The guy is just insane and hasn't ever seen a war that he didn't like.  I would also have trouble voting for Romney, but would at least consider it.  I believe that I would vote for any of the other GOP nominees against Obama, but it depends on who the VP is.  If they pick Rubio, that may make me vote 3rd party.  That guy is every bit as much of a neo-conservative as Santorum is.

----------


## Travlyr

President Ron Paul or no one at all.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

*"Let each citizen remember at the moment he is offering his vote that he is not making a present or a compliment to please an individual — or at least that he ought not so to do; but that he is executing one of the most solemn trusts in human society for which he is accountable to God and his country."*
~Samuel Adams, in the Boston Gazette, April 16, 1781
*
NO ONE BUT PAUL!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

This will also put the bloodthirsty set on notice.

These people:

h xxp://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2786156/posts
h xxp://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-.../2786046/posts
h xxp://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-.../2786038/posts
h xxp://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/2785978/posts

Are not going to be won over by any polite talk of constitutional rights.

They are bat$#@! with fear, and we have to make them more afraid of four more years of Obama than of four years of Paul.

A difficult task I'll grant, since O-bomb-ya is out warring Bush.

These idiots should *love* him.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## AJ187

> This will also put the bloodthirsty set on notice.
> 
> These people:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not going to be won over by any polite talk of constitutional rights.
> 
> They are bat$#@! with fear, and we have to make them more afraid of four more years of Obama than of four years of Paul.
> ...


NOBP

Just goes to show you the hypocrisy of neo cons...

----------


## TexMac

> This will also put the bloodthirsty set on notice.
> 
> These people:
> 
> 
> 
> Are not going to be won over by any polite talk of constitutional rights.
> 
> They are bat$#@! with fear, and we have to make them more afraid of four more years of Obama than of four years of Paul.
> ...


Freepers have all been instructed to love Sarah Palin, last I heard.

----------


## rp713

no one but RP! bump

----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

No One But Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

Paul or nothing - our turn to go all in for him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

One person was finally brave enough to vote:



> Ron Paul, else GOP nominee (regardless of who that is)


Take a bow, brave partisan, for defending the honor and integrity of the GOP. :-p

Now then,

*No One But Paul*

----------


## True Human

No one but Ron Paul. No one running is as principled. No one running is as experienced. No one running has as beautiful of a voting record.

No one scares the Establishment like Ron Paul.

----------


## Raudsarw

If Ron Paul didn't get the nomination, I'd write in my own name. I'm done playing this charade, withdraw consent. Rule yourself.

----------


## Travlyr

Why - No One But Paul? Let us count the ways...

He walks the talk.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Voluntary Man

if the goal is to punnish the GOP for rigging the primary system against the only conservative candidate running, there is some sense in voting for Obama in the general election, to double the impact. personally, i don't see how Obama is any worse than any of Ron's primary challengers (any of those more likely to be nominated, that is). isn't the point that the New-Conservatrons have taken control Republi-co, so that it's virtually indistinguishable from Demo-corp?

----------


## Captain Shays

I don't really have any other choice. For me it's


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## Brett85

> One person was finally brave enough to vote:
> 
> 
> Take a bow, brave partisan, for defending the honor and integrity of the GOP. :-p
> 
> Now then,
> 
> *No One But Paul*


And it wasn't even me!  I'll have to see who the GOP nominates first.  Santorum is absolutely off my list of candidates I could vote for.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> if the goal is to punnish the GOP for rigging the primary system against the only conservative candidate running, there is some sense in voting for Obama in the general election, to double the impact. personally, i don't see how Obama is any worse than any of Ron's primary challengers (any of those more likely to be nominated, that is). isn't the point that the New-Conservatrons have taken control Republi-co, so that it's virtually indistinguishable from Demo-corp?


I couldn't bring myself to do it, since that, even though effective, still leaves you culpable for the killings, if only in a small way.

Nope, the way I see it, no matter what, we walk if we have to, and then let everything fall where it may.

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Travlyr

He's a Scholarly Statesman

*No One But Paul*

----------


## ericams2786

No one but Paul.

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul _"tells it like it is"_ -- he is honest and truthful.

No One But Paul

----------


## simplyjacy

No one but Paul.
it's going to be my frist time to vote in an election and i will make sure it goes to Dr. Ron Paul.  

i do like Gov. Gary Johnson very much but if Dr. Paul doesn't get the nomination (heaving forbids), not sure if the Gov. JOhnson will stand a chance to win either.

----------


## Voluntary Man

> I couldn't bring myself to do it, since that, even though effective, still leaves you culpable for the killings, if only in a small way.
> 
> Nope, the way I see it, no matter what, we walk if we have to, and then let everything fall where it may.
> 
> *No One But Paul!!!*


yeah, don't think i could actually go through with it, either. but, from a purely game theory perspective, it's probably the angle with the most impact. personally, if Ron is denied the nomination, i'll probably do what I've done since '96, either write-in my choice or vote third party (which I'd do more enthusiastically, if Ron Paul were on the ballot).

of course, in previous years, I've tried to persuade voters to write themselves in. what would happen if we ALL voted for ourselves, for ALL offices? would the bastards just go home?

----------


## georgiaboy

this site's polling is so unbiased. 

nobp

----------


## rubantin

lol... biggest write in in history!!!

----------


## brenton

*no one but paul. 
*

----------


## acptulsa

Yo, G.O.P.  Who else do y'all have who is as principled, consistent, experienced and smart for me to vote for?

Why, yes, it _is_ a trick question.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Paul or third party. Although Paul is running for the Republican nomination, the reason he is struggling uphil against the entire party apparatus is because he is a libertarian. The real focus should be on Ron Paul as a candidate in the ELECTION, and getting him to WIN it under whatever party label. The GOP line is just a key tool, but not the only tool for winning the election.

----------


## IRONCLAD

This go around..... No one Else but Dr. Ron Paul.

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul is genuine, principled, and consistent. 

*No One But Paul* this time.

----------


## Captain Shays

(((((no one but paul)))))

----------


## neverseen

Voting Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

so that i can look my children in the eye and tell them i stand on the side of liberty:

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul is an author.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## acptulsa



----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul

----------


## PeacePlan

Wrote in Paul 2008 and will do the same again.. Hope to just have his name on the ballot this time.

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul believes in the right to life and due process under the law.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## georgiaboy

when other threads have me bored, there's always one ripe for posting in. To Page 1!

----------


## Captain Shays

I just came here today in support of 


NO ONE BUT RON PAUL

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because this nation doesn't deserve him, yet he keeps on trudging through the muck and the mire _for us_:

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul doesn't want to run your life. He wants you to enjoy life peacefully, prosperously, and freely.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Third page?

Oh hell no!!
*
No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul

----------


## georgiaboy

God bless America, God bless Ron Paul.
To Our Men in Uniform, Just Come Home, God bless you all.
Peace, Prosperity, Freedom.
Ron Paul 2012.

Be Careful What You Wish For, 'Cause You Just Might Get It All.

----------


## TheTexan

No one but Ron

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

----------


## phill4paul

No One But Paul!

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul! *

----------


## Anti Federalist

*nobp*

----------


## Captain Shays

Who else has authored a bill to audit the Federal Reserve?
Who else has stood boldly in the face of those who are driving us and our children into the servitude of debt?
Who else has brought the inherent dangers of central bankers to our attention?
Who else will work to repeal the Federal Reserve Act of 1913?

Which other candidate has pledged to attempt to repeal the 16th Amendment IMMEDIATELY?
Which other candidate has made his career goal of abolishing the IRS?

Which one would bring all of our troops home immediately?
Which one of them would stop the practice of giving out corporate welfare?

It's simple. It's the ONLY ONE who would do those things.


*(((((NO ONE BUT RON PAUL)))))*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Mecha huge hat tip to RPF member flightlesskiwi for the Epic pic.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nobp

----------


## realtonygoodwin

It is interesting to me the folks that say Nobody but Paul, seem to have other issues as their "main issue" than what I have. Correlation or coincidence?

----------


## stockgarden

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

> It is interesting to me the folks that say Nobody but Paul, seem to have other issues as their "main issue" than what I have. Correlation or coincidence?


I don't know what your main issue is. As for me: _Liberty, Peace, and Prosperity_. My main focus is honest sound money as prescribed by Dr. Ron Paul.




> Everyone who believes in freedom must work diligently for sound money, fully redeemable. Nothing else is compatible with the humanitarian goals of peace and prosperity. - Ron Paul


*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is interesting to me the folks that say Nobody but Paul, seem to have other issues as their "main issue" than what I have. Correlation or coincidence?


What is your main issue?
*
No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> It is interesting to me the folks that say Nobody but Paul, seem to have other issues as their "main issue" than what I have. Correlation or coincidence?


i believe that any issue a person has that would lead them to vote for Ron Paul is, in essence, tied to the principle of liberty.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Brett85

What about, "anybody but Santorum?"  That might be my choice at the moment, and that wasn't an option to vote on.

----------


## acptulsa

> What about, "anybody but Santorum?"  That might be my choice at the moment, and that wasn't an option to vote on.


I think this thread is about more traditional American values than miserably low standards.

----------


## Captain Shays

[QUOTE=Traditional Conservative;3625059]What about, "anybody but Santorum?"  That might be my choice at the moment, and that wasn't an option to vote on.[/QUOTE

The trouble with that is Santorum's positions on keeping us in the UN, keeping us in the extra-national trade agreements like NAFTA, CAFTA, SPP, WTO, IMF, World Bank are pretty much the same as Obama which is pretty much the same as every other Republican EXCEPT Ron Paul.
Santorum's philosophy of spreading America's goodness around the world at the point of a gun, policing the world, sticking our noses into the business of every other country on the planet and engaging in wars against countries that have never attacked us or threatened us is just like Obama and EVERY OTHER candidate EXCEPT Ron Paul. His position on the Federal Reserve either not pushing for an audit or a complete repeal of the Federal Reserve Act is just like Obama and EVERY OTHER candidate EXCEPT for Ron Paul. His position on corporate welfare whether he/they call it juicy nice sounding names like "investments" or "incentives" or "tax breaks" or R&D grants" or "subsidies" is just like Obama and EVERY OTHER candidate EXCEPT for Ron Paul. His position on the war on drugs, growth of government in size, intrusiveness into our lives and spending is just like Obama and EVERY OTHER candidate EXCEPT for Ron Paul.

Now, I don't know what issues are important to you but I disagree with Santorum on EVERY ONE of those issues just like I disagree with EVERY OTHER candidate EXCEPT for Ron Paul.

That leaves me no choice but to say

*(((((NO ONE BUT RON PAUL)))))*

PS hey folks. We could use your comments over here  http://dailycaller.com/2011/10/06/ne...-these-truths/

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul will not assassinate citizens.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

Ron Paul will restore the Constitution to our Republic!

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## georgiaboy

> PS hey folks. We could use your comments over here  http://dailycaller.com/2011/10/06/ne...-these-truths/


these comments are great!  awesome to see NOBP outside the forums, stated with such vigor and eloquence.

weekend NOB(um)P

----------


## Dianne

No one but Paul

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because the endless deployments are taking their toll.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because the nation does not have four more years of cheap credit available.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because Romney is Obama with even more war.
*
No One But Paul*

----------


## Carole

Ron Paul only.

Because that smug _omney guy somehow thinks he is going to be the next neocon/liberal/war president and that makes me physically ill.

----------


## georgiaboy

because he will do what others only talk about doing.

*No One But Ron Paul* for the GOP nomination and the 2012 Presidency.

----------


## acptulsa

What he said:




> "Few are willing to brave the disapproval of their fellows, the censure of the colleagues, the wrath of their society. Moral courage is a rarer commodity than bravery in battle or great intelligence. Yet it is the one essential, vital quality for those who seek to change a world that yields most painfully to change. Each time a person stands up for an idea, or acts to improve the lot of others, or strikes out against injustice, (s)he sends forth a tiny ripple of hope, and crossing each other from a million different centers of energy and daring, those ripples build a current that can sweep down the mightiest walls of oppression and resistance." -- Robert F. Kennedy
> 
> Shall we stand idle, as those whom wish to silence us define our history? Is it not by our own will that we define our destiny? Does fate have such absolution that it cannot be swayed by the hearts of men? I fear not the future, brethren, for the history that has been planned against our will, is not of our own creation. The very power of our words by the whole conviction of our hearts, shall never be trumped by the lesser of two evils or the greater of no good. We are the future and, therefore, determine what shall become the history of our posterity. What shall we make of it?  
> 
> In times of great struggle, the future has seemed bleak to the many. Yet, a few good men have worn history on their sleeves and have by their own will, shifted the fate of humanity. What more proof do we need, than that of what the past has already given us? Fate is our own destiny and destiny is your will. What absolution can there be, when either the time has come or it has past? Even the truths of the divine are always changing, for each and every one of you bear the weight and future of the universe upon your shoulders. The very moment you make a choice, I tell you, it is the most important choice in the universe at that very moment and that is the only absolution you will find in the great design of creation.
> 
> Such a moment, is eternal. 
> 
> So, I ask you. Is to love and lose love not better than to not have loved at all? Is to fight for liberty not, but the very same as the fight for love? I say to all of you, the choice to have never had liberty is gone from us. We must choose to have liberty or to lose liberty. I for one, shall not let a few evil men choose for me. I refuse the notion that I am any less significant than they. Could the whole of the universe exist if even one atom were to be removed? No, for the very fabric of existence rests upon the one, the one of the few and the few of the many.
> ...

----------


## georgiaboy

yes yes yes.  For ourselves and our posterity.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because when you sacrifice your liberty on the altar of security, you lose both.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## acptulsa

Because as the rest of the G.O.P. field tells us what they think God wants as though it were fact, Ron Paul sticks his nose in the Bible and shares with us its ancient wisdom, I say no G.O.P.  candidate is _humble_ enough to effectively lead a nation this great but Ron Paul.

----------


## Travlyr

Because Ron Paul understands economics. That is important knowledge that a good president would possess. 

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because having a bunch of people support you and come out and vote for you is "foul play" in the Bizarro World of today's Empire.

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because i demand the right to defend myself against aggressors, both foreign AND domestic and i refuse to surrender such right!!

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

Because if the media ignores him, he must be good!

*No One But Ron Paul for President*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Because if the media ignores him, he must be good!
> 
> *No One But Ron Paul for President*


Because if the media ignores him, he must be RIGHT!!

*No One But Paul!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## acptulsa

> 'I have found out that when newspapers knock a man a lot, there is sure to be a lot of good in him.'--_Will Rogers_


Some things never change.  Unfortunate that this is true of newspapers.  Fortunate that this is true of Ron Paul.

----------


## orenbus



----------


## Travlyr

*  No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul or not at all.

No One But Paul

----------


## TheTexan

Ron Paul or instead of Free State Project we make a Free Country Project and move to a small country

----------


## donnay

*No one but Paul!!*

"Hold on, my friends, to the Constitution and to the Republic for which it stands. Miracles do not cluster, and what has happened once in 6000 years, may not happen again. Hold on to the Constitution, for if the American Constitution should fail, there will be anarchy throughout the world."  ~Daniel Webster

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Bruno

No One But Paul!!

----------


## orenbus



----------


## Anti Federalist

Hah hah hah hah hah, ummm, wut?

LoL




>

----------


## rambone

Nobody but Ron Paul.  I cannot cast a vote for the Establishment.

----------


## Bruno

I would like to see a No One But Paul billboard in Des Moines.  I have a couple of good locations in mind.  

No One But Paul can: 

End the nation-building and bring out troops home

Restore sound money and end the destruction of the dollar 

Elminate the Department of Education and return power to the local level 

End the Patriot Act and restore our freedoms

Secure our borders and seriously address the issue of immigration.  

etc.  

I would like to see a similiar Blue Republican ad, promoting people in Iowa to switch to Republican to vote for Ron Paul on January 3rd.

----------


## Travlyr

Return to the rule of law. Vote for the "Champion of the Constitution"

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Qdog

If Paul doesn't win the nomination, I will vote for Obama out of spite, and disgust at the GOP. (even though Obama is probably a little worse than say Romney)

----------


## phill4paul

No One But Paul!

----------


## Captain Shays

I have no other choice.

(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## Captain Shays

> If Paul doesn't win the nomination, I will vote for Obama out of spite, and disgust at the GOP. (even though Obama is probably a little worse than say Romney)


PLEASE DO NOT DO THAT. They will just figure you for a liberal Obama supporter. The more people who actually vote for Ron Paul the louder our message will be

----------


## georgiaboy

Debate night bump.  NOBP!

----------


## Captain Shays

OK Let's get serious about this. I have read a few times where some of us would cast a vote for Obama. I don't think that would accomplish our goal of sending a message of our strength to show them the impact of Ron Paul and his supporters. I have also read some of us would write him in. I would too but in my state there isn't that option and if there was and if there is in your state who is to say those votes would ever be counted and published? I don't trust that tactic at all. Of course we can't vote for one of the establishment hacks either.
It's either we encourage Ron Paul to run as an independent/Libertarian/Constitution Party candidate or we need some other way to make a resounding message to the establishment.
As I write this, I understand that it's almost an admittance that Ron Paul won't get the nomination of the GOP. But as I said "almost" because it's really not, and I think the rest of us are anticipating that the media blackout, marginalization, lies, and discrediting will continue no matter what our efforts. We don't have any precedent to convince us otherwise. I thought that Ron Paul winning the Values Voter Summit would get their attention and make them stop discounting us and him but it didn't. They either didn't report it, or reported most about the second and third guy like they did with other victories.
We NEED a repository of our legitimate, verifiable votes IF the GOP continues this blackout and marginalization. We NEED to speak in one voice with conviction. The establishment needs to know that if they do not support Ron Paul they WILL lose the election to Obama for sure. Its like a national bet I would like to place with them. They keep trying to say that Ron Paul has no support. That his supporters though not very many are just well organized and enthusiastic and willing to give a lot of money blah blah blah. We believe that we have enough numbers to throw the election but we also believe that if Ron Paul were to get the nomination that he and the GOP would certainly win in a big way over Obama in 2012. Likewise we also believe that by them nominating ANY other candidate they will lose the election with or without us. They don't believe that however. I think in the back of their minds some of us will go with whoever their nominee is but we won't because we're more loyal to our country than we are to the GOP. We stand on principle which we won't compromise on any longer with one of their establishment candidates who will continue in most if not all of the failed policies of Obama and Bush before him and that the ONLY ONE who is different and really does stand on conservative and Constitutional principles is Ron Paul and we WILL NOT WAVER on that. They however will vote for whomever the GOP nominee is even if it's Ron Paul.
This is the immovable object meeting the movable object. We won't budge they will. We won't compromise. They will.

So whats the plan?

----------


## acptulsa

> So whats the plan?


No candidate or other politician who puts Saudi interests above mine will ever, ever get my vote.  Any candidate or politician who advocates war with Iran is advocating putting Saudi interests above mine.

I'm 99 and 44/100ths percent sure that by the end of tonight's debate, the presidential field will, for me, be down to one man.

No one but Ron Paul!

----------


## Captain Shays

I'm with you 100% of 100% and I believe many others are with you too. But what I'm saying is that we need some way to use this tactic that will count. Something to use as leverage that they can't mess with no matter what. After Obama wins for instance, I want them to blame us so we can throw it back at them, "but you said Ron Paul only had a few crazy supporters" how can we be blamed for costing you the election?

----------


## Travlyr

No One But Paul

----------


## donnay

"It is the duty of the patriot to protect his country from its government."  ~Thomas Paine 

*No one but Paul!*

----------


## georgiaboy

> I'm with you 100% of 100% and I believe many others are with you too. But what I'm saying is that we need some way to use this tactic that will count. Something to use as leverage that they can't mess with no matter what. After Obama wins for instance, I want them to blame us so we can throw it back at them, "but you said Ron Paul only had a few crazy supporters" how can we be blamed for costing you the election?


In 2008 it was easy to see the Libertarian/Constitution vote increases over prior cycles.  I count those increases as primarily RP/anti-big gov't GOP votes.

----------


## acptulsa

Who came out of that asinine debate looking both intelligent and presidential?

No one but Ron Paul.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Who came out of that asinine debate looking both intelligent and presidential?
> 
> No one but Ron Paul.


Who is the only candidate that is economically versed and doesn't need a panel of experts to tell him (keynesian lies) about what is wrong with the economy?

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## Bruno

As if my opinion was going to change, after that debate, I can again proudly say, 

"No One But Paul!!"

----------


## David40

For me it's  "Vote Ron Paul or Not At All"

----------


## Elwar

So...can we get a web site and some Tube videos for people to sign up or to point people to so that they know what is going on?

----------


## apex

No one but Paul!

----------


## georgiaboy

welcome, apex! great third post.  nobp

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> So...can we get a web site and some Tube videos for people to sign up or to point people to so that they know what is going on?


^^^^ this.  times a zillion.  it would be nice if we could get some tubez going of people stating why it will be No One But Paul for them so some talented person could collage them together.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

President Ron Paul in 2012 because there are no new 9-9-9 tax schemes from the good Doctor. He wants to let workers keep more of what they earn.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## phill4paul

Because after 30 years in politics you couldn't make a flip-flop video if you tried!

  No One But Paul!

----------


## Travlyr

I seriously regret not voting for Ron Paul for president in 1988. Damn media. I wish I had known about him at the time.

*No One But Paul for 2012!*

----------


## georgiaboy

As each new media-injected GOP candidate is vetted, each is shown for the weak candidate they are.

Except for Ron Paul.

No One But Paul.

----------


## donnay

*"Let each citizen remember at the moment he is offering his vote that he is not making a present or a compliment to please an individual — or at least that he ought not so to do; but that he is executing one of the most solemn trusts in human society for which he is accountable to God and his country."*
~Samuel Adams, in the Boston Gazette, April 16, 1781
*
NO One But Paul!!*

----------


## V3n

Dear Media,

We've seen you pick up stories from these forum pages before, we know we are being watched, we know you are paying attention.  How many responses until you understand?  500?  You can cram any establishment suite down the face of the American public, but without our numbers, they have no chance of beating Obama.  And there is only one man who gets our vote.  Do you understand?  *NO ONE BUT PAUL.*  No compromise.  We will not settle.  We will not back down.  *NO ONE BUT PAUL.* 

Cheers,
-V3n0M

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Dear Media,
> 
> We've seen you pick up stories from these forum pages before, we know we are being watched, we know you are paying attention.  How many responses until you understand?  500?  You can cram any establishment suite down the face of the American public, but without our numbers, they have no chance of beating Obama.  And there is only one man who gets our vote.  Do you understand?  *NO ONE BUT PAUL.*  No compromise.  We will not settle.  We will not back down.  *NO ONE BUT PAUL.* 
> 
> Cheers,
> -V3n0M


This ^^^

Attention GOP:

You will lose without us.

We will not vote for any machine candidate that you put before us.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## craezie

I'm sure someone else has noted this, but with electronic voting they do not read nor count write-in votes unless they are in danger of winning (which has never happened).  This is why I ALWAYS pick a candidate on the ballot that I most agree with-- usually Libertarian, Constitution or other 3rd party.  Chuck Baldwin in 2008.  At least that registers my protest against the establishment candidates.

----------


## georgiaboy

> I'm sure someone else has noted this, but with electronic voting they do not read nor count write-in votes unless they are in danger of winning (which has never happened).  This is why I ALWAYS pick a candidate on the ballot that I most agree with-- usually Libertarian, Constitution or other 3rd party.  Chuck Baldwin in 2008.  At least that registers my protest against the establishment candidates.


straight up.

NOBP 2012

----------


## civusamericanus

I've seen post like this in numerous Tea Party forums, *Average Media Manipulated Republican*_ - "With the recent Iran Bomb Plot, Ron Paul's Credibility is sunk"_

We still have yet to see any credible evidence, other then an Iranian (Naturalized US Citizen) used car salesmen, who was an informant for the DEA, who was being set up by the US Government. Was this Iran's plot or a fabricated government plot? More questions then answers have arisen out of this case, like why would Eric Holder, announce this information, which they've had for over a month, the day he's subpoenaed? Why would Eric Holder announce this shouldn't the president announce it or maybe the Director of Homeland security? 

I bet a million dollars, even after they told us when all the evidence is released, we will see how involved the Iranian government is, will become, well... we already told you the facts, why would you question our facts. This _double speak_ is sickening. If it was a true threat from Iran, Ron Paul would support retaliation, but it sounds a lot like WMD's in Iraq to me. 

BTW with the recent killing of Awlaki, the government can hold this *Used Car Salesman*, indefinitely. Further they can assassinate *ANYONE* on nothing more then assumption anywhere in the world. The precedent has been set, and the _brave new world_ is unfolding in front of us!  

So does this new threat from Iran change my mind, heck no! Obviously they still don't understand why we support Ron Paul, it's because he's a principled strict constitutionalist, he does not change his position because stories are fabricated to beat the drum of war. 

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## speciallyblend

who is winning this poll?/ s blackthisout.com  Is this poll valid?, seems it was spammed by ron paul supporters

----------


## Elwar

noonebutronpaul.com is available...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travis V

No One but Paul.

Side note: who the hell voted else Obama. Seriously? Four more years of that clown?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

*"Revolution was effected before the war commenced. The Revolution was in the minds and hearts of the people . . . . This radical change in the principles, opinions, sentiments, and affections of the people was the real American Revolution."*  ~John Adams, 1818
*
No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Keith and stuff

> Already been telling all my republican friends. I did the same thing last year. I walked out of our local GOP meeting after McCain was nominated. They said "well he is better than Obama".


McCain may not have been better than Obama back then but Obama has turned much more big government and have you looked at the Jobs Plan that Rand Paul and McCain are cosponsoring?  It calls for a 25% top income tax rate, a balanced budget amendment, repeal of Dodd Act, repeal of ObamaCare and much more.  Because of the current political climate, McCain is acting small government.  And as recently as 2009 he had near the best voting record in the US Senate.  Strange the way things work.

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## phill4paul

Morning bump..Get up and make make yourself a big ole cup of...

NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## Captain Shays

I just stopped in to say that my position has not changed. My rally call and everyone's rally call from this day forward should be...


(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))

----------


## speciallyblend

No One But Paul   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNZO2CIg1eg

----------


## rp713

no one but paul!!!!!

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> McCain may not have been better than Obama back then but Obama has turned much more big government and have you looked at the Jobs Plan that Rand Paul and McCain are cosponsoring?  It calls for a 25% top income tax rate, a balanced budget amendment, repeal of Dodd Act, repeal of ObamaCare and much more.  Because of the current political climate, McCain is acting small government.  And as recently as 2009 he had near the best voting record in the US Senate.  Strange the way things work.


His party isn't in power, and he's still cheerleading wars around the world.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

The message is getting out!

http://www.unitedliberty.org/article...ul-could-do-it
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/...comments?msg=1

----------


## AgentOrange

> The establishment needs to know that if they do not support Ron Paul they WILL lose the election to Obama for sure. Likewise we also believe that by them nominating ANY other candidate they will lose the election with or without us. They don't believe that however.


They do believe that, they just don't care. The Demopublican/Republicrat parties are 1 and the same. The leaders like to promote the illusion that they are 2 separate & distinct parties with different ideals.....they promote this illusion because it keeps progressives (true Democrats) and liberatarians (true Republicans) divided against each other & voting for the "lesser of 2 evils", instead of joining and working together against the status quo. In 2008, it didn't matter if Obama or McCain won....they each would have done exactly the same in office (evidence by Obama breaking almost all of his campaign promises.) The Demopublican/Republicrat didn't care which candidate own, because they knew both Obama or McCain would do exactly the same. 

Paul is the "enemy" to the Republican leadership,  because he is not a Demopublican/Republicrat. The Republican leadership would much rather Obama won, than Paul, because Obama is one of them.

We have nothing to prove to the "establishment."

----------


## Anti Federalist

Couldn't agree more, that is the reason for this effort.

The system will never accept RP.

But perhaps the "typical voter" would, if you scare them enough.




> They do believe that, they just don't care. The Demopublican/Republicrat parties are 1 and the same. The leaders like to promote the illusion that they are 2 separate & distinct parties with different ideals.....they promote this illusion because it keeps progressives (true Democrats) and liberatarians (true Republicans) divided against each other & voting for the "lesser of 2 evils", instead of joining and working together against the status quo. In 2008, it didn't matter if Obama or McCain won....they each would have done exactly the same in office (evidence by Obama breaking almost all of his campaign promises.) The Demopublican/Republicrat didn't care which candidate own, because they knew both Obama or McCain would do exactly the same. 
> 
> Paul is the "enemy" to the Republican leadership,  because he is not a Demopublican/Republicrat. The Republican leadership would much rather Obama won, than Paul, because Obama is one of them.
> 
> We have nothing to prove to the "establishment."


*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

I've voted Republican pretty much all my life because limited government and low taxes meant more freedom and prosperity for me and my family. In 1994, a bunch of Republicans got together and formed "The Contract With America." Newt Gingrich was making promises, and I read the book. Finally, I thought the Republicans can take control of our government and stop the insanity of overburdensome regulations.




> *1994 Contract With America*
> On the first day of the 104th Congress, the new Republican majority will immediately pass the following major reforms, aimed at restoring the faith and trust of the American people in their government:
> FIRST, require all laws that apply to the rest of the country also apply equally to the Congress;
> SECOND, select a major, independent auditing firm to conduct a comprehensive audit of Congress for waste, fraud or abuse;
> THIRD, cut the number of House committees, and cut committee staff by one-third;
> FOURTH, limit the terms of all committee chairs;
> FIFTH, ban the casting of proxy votes in committee;
> SIXTH, require committee meetings to be open to the public;
> SEVENTH, require a three-fifths majority vote to pass a tax increase;
> EIGHTH, guarantee an honest accounting of our Federal Budget by implementing zero base-line budgeting.


The "Contract with America" was a total scam job for votes. Fast forward to 2011. Newt Gingrich is trying it again. Another "Contract With America" Newt?  
*Newt*: Your constant fear-mongering tactics are wearing thin. Your support for globalism has destroyed our sovereignty for liberty, peace, and prosperity in America. _Fool me once ... your fault. Fool me twice ... my fault._
*Cain*: Your banker buddies have impoverished many Americans by saddling them in debt and now you want to tax-tax-tax them into the streets! Get out.
*Romney*: Your big government meddling in the lives of the people of Massachusetts is a good example of why I would NEVER vote for you. Where did your 3rd quarter $14 Million come from?
*Perry*: Your attempt of confiscation of Texas property for the Trans-Texas Corridor proves your allegiance to the global elite along with your 2007 attendance at the Bilderberg Meeting. And where did your 3rd quarter $17 million come from? 

Whose payroll are you people really on? CFR one world global government sell-outs are all a bunch of liars. I do not trust any one of you.

This time my vote goes to an honest man who has NEVER sold-out his constituents. This time I am voting for liberty, peace, and prosperity. This time I know my vote will count. *This time it is either Ron Paul or Obama. Your choice.*

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

+rep!




> I've voted Republican pretty much all my life because limited government and low taxes meant more freedom and prosperity for me and my family. In 1994, a bunch of Republicans got together and formed "The Contract With America." Newt Gingrich was making promises, and I read the book. Finally, I thought the Republicans can take control of our government and stop the insanity of overburdensome regulations.
> 
> 
> The "Contract with America" was a total scam job for votes. Fast forward to 2011. Newt Gingrich is trying it again. Another "Contract With America" Newt?  
> *Newt*: Your constant fear-mongering tactics are wearing thin. Your support for globalism has destroyed our sovereignty for liberty, peace, and prosperity in America. _Fool me once ... your fault. Fool me twice ... my fault._
> *Cain*: Your banker buddies have impoverished many Americans by saddling them in debt and now you want to tax-tax-tax them into the streets! Get out.
> *Romney*: Your big government meddling in the lives of the people of Massachusetts is a good example of why I would NEVER vote for you. Where did your 3rd quarter $14 Million come from?
> *Perry*: Your attempt of confiscation of Texas property for the Trans-Texas Corridor proves your allegiance to the global elite along with your 2007 attendance at the Bilderberg Meeting. And where did your 3rd quarter $17 million come from? 
> 
> ...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

no more gimmicks disguised as plans.

no more empty shells disguised as leaders.


*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Czolgosz

nobp

----------


## Brett85

I've been looking into R.J Harris recently.  He might be a good alternative choice if he ends up winning the Libertarian Party nomination and Ron fails to win the GOP nomination.

----------


## Sweman

nobp

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## bunklocoempire

Out there in the interwebs...




> Mike D. wrote:
> A vote for Paul is a vote for Obama. As much as we like him the old dude has no chance of winning, so pick a viable Republican and vote.


And my reply:




> Is this left over from 2008?
> 
> Some questions to consider: 
> 
> 1. Are Paul supporters "fair weather friends to liberty"? No. We voted for Paul and we'll vote for him again. We're irate and tireless. 
> 
> 2. Can Paul supporters even be swayed to vote for anyone else? Yeah, right. 
> 
> Now for the sweet one-
> ...




NOBP


Bunkloco

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Because he offers a serious trillion dollar budget cut fiscal sanity plan.  And no one else comes close.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

*"The liberties of our country, the freedom of our civil Constitution, are worth defending at all hazards; and it is our duty to defend them against all attacks. We have received them as a fair inheritance from our worthy ancestors: they purchased them for us with toil and danger and expense of treasure and blood, and transmitted them to us with care and diligence. It will bring an everlasting mark of infamy on the present generation, enlightened as it is, if we should suffer them to be wrested from us by violence without a struggle, or to be cheated out of them by the artifices of false and designing men."*   ~Samuel Adams 

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul wants to repeal the "Patriot Act."



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynUC6...ayer_embedded#!

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## donnay

*"As recent as the year 2000 we won elections by saying we shouldn't be the policemen of the world, and that we should not be nation building. And its time we got those values back into this country."*  ~Ron Paul 

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because there is only one "presidential" contender in this race.
*
No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## TexasJake

Because only one candidate understands true liberty, real free markets, never resorts to weak ass soundbites, and applies meaningful constitutional insight to every situation .

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

No One But Paul!!!

----------


## donnay

* "History records that the money changers have used every form of abuse, intrigue, deceit, and violent means possible to maintain their control over governments by controlling money and its issuance."* ~President James Madison 
*
No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Aden

If I vote it's for Paul.  Nothing will convince me to vote for anyone else.

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

Because Ron Paul doesn't want to build razor wire electric fences around America. What kind of world future do those other GOP contenders see? Drones monitoring the border? WTH? There is a better way. Live honestly, peacefully, and freely. Ron Paul shows us how.


*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Because Ron Paul doesn't want to build razor wire electric fences around America. What kind of world future do those other GOP contenders see? Drones monitoring the border? WTH? There is a better way. Live honestly, peacefully, and freely. Ron Paul shows us how.
> 
> 
> *No One But Paul*


That ^^^^

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

All but Paul are completely out-of-touch with the people and in the pockets of the corporatocracy. Ron Paul is the only sane choice. To hell with them and their damn fences, wars, police state, foreign aide, assassinations, and funny money. To hell with em.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

*"As a man is said to have a right to his property, he may be equally said to have a property in his rights. Where an excess of power prevails, property of no sort is duly respected. No man is safe in his opinions, his person, his faculties, or his possessions.

If Congress can do whatever in their discretion can be done by money, and will promote the General Welfare, the Government is no longer a limited one, possessing enumerated powers, but an indefinite one, subject to particular exceptions.

It is sufficiently obvious, that persons and property are the two great subjects on which Governments are to act; and that the rights of persons, and the rights of property, are the objects, for the protection of which Government was instituted. These rights cannot well be separated.

There are more instances of the abridgment of the freedom of the people by gradual and silent encroachments of those in power than by violent and sudden usurpations."*  ~James Madison

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## LibertasPraesidium

If the msm hasn't received the memo, its No one but Paul.

----------


## pauladin

ron paul or no one. however, if paul doesn't win the nomination, i'd rather it be an obama win than a cain or romney presidency. if an establishment repub wins, we have no hope of a liberty president for 8 years. it'll be far too late by then.

----------


## Corey

I'll see your:          *No-One-But-Paul*
And raise you:     *Ron-Paul-OR-r3VOLution*

I know this will scare some people, but think about it, how many more years can we go on like this before we lose 100% of our freedom.  We're really getting close to that already.  And this frog is starting to feel the burn.....

----------


## Elwar

Is this someone here?


domain:                          NOONEBUTPAUL.COM
created:                         25-Sep-2011
last-changed:                    26-Sep-2011
registration-expiration:         25-Sep-2012
nserver:                         ns51.1and1.com 217.160.80.164
nserver:                         ns52.1and1.com 217.160.81.164
status:                          CLIENT-TRANSFER-PROHIBITED
registrant-firstname:            James
registrant-lastname:             Martin
registrant-street1:              2294 s shine ave.
registrant-pcode:                32806
registrant-state:                FL
registrant-city:                 Orlando
registrant-ccode:                US
registrant-phone:                +1.4102052836
registrant-email:                james@equipteccorp.com

----------


## Travlyr

> Is this someone here?
> 
> 
> domain:                          NOONEBUTPAUL.COM
> created:                         25-Sep-2011





> i just bought noonebutpaul.com for $0.99.  any designers want to build a petition website and ill do the back-end/hosting?


*No One But Paul.com*

----------


## Elwar

> *No One But Paul.com*


sweet

I may be able to put something together if I have a moment

----------


## Captain Shays

> They do believe that, they just don't care. The Demopublican/Republicrat parties are 1 and the same. The leaders like to promote the illusion that they are 2 separate & distinct parties with different ideals.....they promote this illusion because it keeps progressives (true Democrats) and liberatarians (true Republicans) divided against each other & voting for the "lesser of 2 evils", instead of joining and working together against the status quo. In 2008, it didn't matter if Obama or McCain won....they each would have done exactly the same in office (evidence by Obama breaking almost all of his campaign promises.) The Demopublican/Republicrat didn't care which candidate own, because they knew both Obama or McCain would do exactly the same. 
> 
> Paul is the "enemy" to the Republican leadership,  because he is not a Demopublican/Republicrat. The Republican leadership would much rather Obama won, than Paul, because Obama is one of them.
> 
> We have nothing to prove to the "establishment."


I totally agree. My point in wanting to establish a legitimate verifiable repository for our No One But Paul vote is to make it known to the rest of the country and the layman Republicans that this is where our votes went and it cost the GOP the election because they were a bunch of liars and no different than Obama and the status quo Democrats.

----------


## MJU1983

> 


Awesome!

----------


## polomertz

Once you go Paul....

----------


## georgiaboy

Inspirational stuff is inspirational.  Proud to be among ya's.

NOBP

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> *"These TV shows where they beat up on each other, I think that's what the people like...They enjoy this. They think it's a game they're playing," he said.
> 
> Addressing the way in which the situation unfolded he asserted, "I thought it was disgusting."*  --Ron Paul on the CNN Las Vegas Presidential Debate


because RON PAUL is a GENTLEMAN-STATESMAN.  

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!*

----------


## TheTexan

Dr. Paul:
*30 years of consistency
*Proven integrity & honesty
*Has never voted against the constitution
*Has a proven understanding of our economy and why we're in this mess

Everyone else:
*Lucky if they're consistent for 30 minutes
*Proven lack of integrity
*Blatant disregard for the constitution
*Don't understand the problems, at best just parrot other people's ideas

Why is this even a question of who should be the nominee?  Clear as day to me.  When we get the rare opportunity to elect someone extraordinary like Dr. Paul, nominating anyone else would be nothing less than a grievous insult on this country and its people.

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## realtonygoodwin

So, lets say this poll is representative of Paul voters as a whole. 
56% of Paul supporters will not support any other candidate, no matter what.
RCP average puts Paul at 8.5% of the vote. So, 4.76% of possible GOP voters will not vote for a candidate other than Paul.
How many people that are voting for Paul wouldn't have voted GOP anyway? How many are voters that previously voted GOP? 
I doubt the establishment is scared of our threat to take away a few percent of the vote that they probably didn't have in the first place. I don't think trying to hold the election or the party hostage is a tactic that will end up working out for us. The blowback could be terrible.

----------


## TheTexan

It's not a threat.  We don't typically advertise this anywhere.  This is more of just stating a fact.

P.S. You're forgetting about the independent/blue-republican vote.  But I'll let that slide as its irrelevant to my point.

----------


## donnay

*"If, from the more wretched parts of the old world, we look at those which are in an advanced stage of improvement, we still find the greedy hand of government thrusting itself into every corner and crevice of industry, and grasping the spoil of the multitude. Invention is continually exercised, to furnish new pretenses for revenues and taxation. It watches prosperity as its prey and permits none to escape without tribute."*  ~Thomas Paine

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

All the years I've been voting GOP, I thought I was voting for Ron Paul types.

To think of the lies I believed, and that these people really were manipulating me, burns my belly.

Shame shame on them.

I won't be fooled again.  My bailouting senators and my debt ceiling raising US representative will never get my vote again.  No candidate who does this kind of stuff represents me and what I expect to be done with the taxpayer dollars, my dollars.  It's such a simple concept, yet so many  think there's no other alternative.

I don't buy unelectable.  But I know unvotable.

No one but Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*




> All the years I've been voting GOP, I thought I was voting for Ron Paul types.
> 
> To think of the lies I believed, and that these people really were manipulating me, burns my belly.
> 
> Shame shame on them.
> 
> I won't be fooled again.  My bailouting senators and my debt ceiling raising US representative will never get my vote again.  No candidate who does this kind of stuff represents me and what I expect to be done with the taxpayer dollars, my dollars.  It's such a simple concept, yet so many  think there's no other alternative.
> 
> I don't buy unelectable.  But I know unvotable.
> ...

----------


## nayjevin

> PAUL or GTFO


yup

----------


## Anti Federalist

> So, lets say this poll is representative of Paul voters as a whole. 
> 56% of Paul supporters will not support any other candidate, no matter what.
> RCP average puts Paul at 8.5% of the vote. So, 4.76% of possible GOP voters will not vote for a candidate other than Paul.
> How many people that are voting for Paul wouldn't have voted GOP anyway? How many are voters that previously voted GOP? 
> I doubt the establishment is scared of our threat to take away a few percent of the vote that they probably didn't have in the first place. I don't think trying to hold the election or the party hostage is a tactic that will end up working out for us. The blowback could be terrible.


Gore lost in 2000 because Nader peeled off a measly 2.74% of his support. 

Numerous polls confirmed this, these people would have voted Gore had it not been for Nader.

That's all it took.

Listen up GOP, Paul or four more years of Obama.

Your choice. 

We're not huge, we're certainly not a majority, *but we are large enough and committed enough to swing this one way or the other.*

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## donnay

No One But Paul!!!

----------


## PierzStyx

I don't understand how you have Paul or Obama and choose Obama. They couldn't be more different on just about every issue.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't understand how you have Paul or Obama and choose Obama. They couldn't be more different on just about every issue.


???

----------


## rideurlightning

No one but Paul!

----------


## donnay

No One But Paul!!

----------


## milo10

No one but Paul.  I would vote Gary Johnson, but Ron Paul is just about the only political figure that I trust 100% in terms of foreign policy.

The important thing, Republican Establishment, is this:  I won't vote for whoever else gets your nomination.  I am a registered Republican, but that is only because of Ron Paul.  If you aren't going to get behind Ron Paul, who should have had the nomination cinched at this point if he was treated fairly by the Establishment, don't count on me to support your candidates.  I will happily go third party, where my vote sends a message, rather than being wasted on some corporate shill.  

Don't think I'm one of you.   I'm not.  Other than to help rare candidates like Ron, I could care less if the Republican party dries up and blows away.

----------


## PierzStyx

> No one but Paul.  I would vote Gary Johnson, but Ron Paul is just about the only political figure that I trust 100% in terms of foreign policy.
> 
> The important thing, Republican Establishment, is this:  I won't vote for whoever else gets your nomination.  I am a registered Republican, but that is only because of Ron Paul.  If you aren't going to get behind Ron Paul, who should have had the nomination cinched at this point if he was treated fairly by the Establishment, don't count on me to support your candidates.  I will happily go third party, where my vote sends a message, rather than being wasted on some corporate shill.  
> 
> Don't think I'm one of you.   I'm not.  Other than to help rare candidates like Ron, I could care less if the Republican party dries up and blows away.


Hey milo10, I think a lot of us are right there with you. There are a lot of No one but Paul votes up there after all.

----------


## Travlyr

Just finished watching Ron Paul on "Meet The Press."

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

For the thousands of people like this:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...c-in-the-teeth

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

For Christine O'Donnell

*No One But Paul*

----------


## smartguy911

> For Christine O'Donnell
> 
> *No One But Paul*


+1

----------


## georgiaboy

Hey, Meet the Press, thought you were gonna get several gotcha moments in that hard-hitting interview with Ron Paul?
Sorry to disappoint.


Here's your gotcha -- No One But Paul!

----------


## speciallyblend

Ron Paulin, Ron Paul vs Status Quo /2 way Race in the GOP Primary

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## speciallyblend

> *No One But Paul*


AF did you notice in the ohio straw poll video? That gop leaders think that ron paul supporters will support status quo??when the guy said we need to support whoever the gop nominates /Facepalm. Ron Paul vs Status Quo , Ron Paul 2012  The gop better get it and get it quick!!

----------


## pen_thief

We're not going to "fall in line" ... no one but Ron Paul!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Dr.3D

*No one but Paul, else write-in Paul*    286  56.41%

Thought it would be unanimous.  LOL
_(thinks about trying to herd cats)_

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!! *  

You can take that to the bank!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

After careful consideration of the Republican field of candidates and comparing them to the current president I have come to the conclusion that there is no one else to vote for but Ron Paul

Therefore I say.......


*(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

About the write in thing, ive seen before the establishment dump all write in votes..... 

so it better be NO ONE BUT PAUL with the nomination anyway.

----------


## georgiaboy

nobp

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *About the write in thing, ive seen before the establishment dump all write in votes*..... 
> 
> so it better be NO ONE BUT PAUL with the nomination anyway.


Very possible and I couldn't care less.

Point is, none of us will vote for the establishment, machine, GOP candidate.

Which means, of course, that they lose.

*No One But Paul.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF did you notice in the ohio straw poll video? *That gop leaders think that ron paul supporters will support status quo*??when the guy said we need to support whoever the gop nominates /Facepalm. Ron Paul vs Status Quo , Ron Paul 2012  The gop better get it and get it quick!!


I didn't see it it, no.

Delusional.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Elwar

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## donnay

No One But Paul!!

----------


## georgiaboy

President Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul

----------


## affa

no one but Ron Paul.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because i don't care what you are protesting, you have a constitutionally-protected right to peacefully assemble, not to policeforce-ibly get your face smashed in.

if this trampling of our Rule of Law doesn't stop, the trampling by the people who take oaths to uphold that very Law, it is guaranteed that very soon you _will_ know someone or you will _be_ the someone that this happens to:
Attachment 777

the only candidate who has upheld the oath he took to the Constitution for 30 plus years:

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*

----------


## Elwar

http://www.noonebutpaul.com

Leave your reason for voting No One But Paul!

----------


## CaptainAmerica

why is "third party" on the poll list? Seriously?can you people get real...third party is a PIPE DREAM for people who have no clue about how the election laws and regulations work.

----------


## Elwar

> why is "third party" on the poll list? Seriously?can you people get real...third party is a PIPE DREAM for people who have no clue about how the election laws and regulations work.


I like to leave a polling booth knowing that I voted _for_ something instead of against something.

And I prefer my vote to have more impact. 1 vote out of a thousand has more impact than one vote in a million.

----------


## Brian in Maryland

Just voted, chose "No one but Paul, else write-in Paul"

Last time I voted for the person that Ron Paul voted for, Chuck Baldwin.

----------


## speciallyblend

> why is "third party" on the poll list? Seriously?can you people get real...third party is a PIPE DREAM for people who have no clue about how the election laws and regulations work.


your funny, there will be "NO DREAM" if it is up to the gop!! I will easily vote 3rd party before i ever vote for an obama republican! I will vote for the only conservative running, Ron Paul 2012

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> why is "third party" on the poll list? Seriously?can you people get real...third party is a PIPE DREAM for people who have no clue about how the election laws and regulations work.


Actually "Third Party" is a protest vote (unfortunately) and as such it's the same as a "none of the above".  It is a very valuable vote because it shows the disconnect between what the two "parties" offer and what the people want.  If we fail to get Ron Paul nominated, I will write in the good Dr....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://www.noonebutpaul.com
> 
> Leave your reason for voting No One But Paul!


Epic site, let's keep that bumped.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Occam's Banana

Accept no substitutes: *No One But Paul*.

----------


## FreedomProsperityPeace

They just discussed Ron Paul "not ruling out" a 3rd party run during the online segment of yesterday's Special Report interview. The panel realizes the big effect that would have. The thing they don't get is that he doesn't have to run 3rd party to have a big effect. Plenty of us RP supporters simply will not vote for one of these other GOP candidates.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Hypothetically, if Paul isnt given the nomination, will all of us that wont vote for any other candidate REALLY affect the chance of a Republican getting into office that much? Ive heard people saying that the GOP is wary of that and may just in fact help Paul out because of that.

----------


## Travlyr

> Hypothetically, if Paul isnt given the nomination, will all of us that wont vote for any other candidate REALLY affect the chance of a Republican getting into office that much? Ive heard people saying that the GOP is wary of that and may just in fact help Paul out because of that.


No doubt. The GOP leadership KNOWS that there are enough registered Republican voters who will vote only for Ron Paul that they are between a rock and a hard spot. If they go along with Ron Paul, then their beloved power disappears. If they choose someone other than Ron, then Obama, or Hillary, wins. We are at a crossroads between tyranny and liberty and they know it.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## JTforRP

Not sure if this has been discussed in here yet but has a 3rd party run been considered?

If nothing else, I feel like the threat of one could get the establishment worried...although I'm not sure if it would benefit Obama or the GOP more.

----------


## TheTexan

Dr. Paul is truly an amazing person.  I'm hesitant to refer to him as a 'candidate' because that implies that there's competition.  There's not.  The other candidates are competing on who can be the best liar & manipulator.  Ron Paul is competing on who is best for this country, and in that competition, he stands alone.

No one but Paul.

----------


## georgiaboy

when asked who I'm voting for, I say, "the guy who has gotten the most donations from active military and was a Vietnam vet himself, the guy who won California and Ohio straw polls by landslides, who came just a few votes from winning both Iowa and Georgia Straw polls, the guy who wants to cut $1T in federal spending his first year in office, who started the tea party movement, who predicted the financial bubbles, who led the discussion about the inflation-causing federal reserve, the guy who voted against TARP, the bailouts, the stimulus, raising the debt ceiling, NCLB, Medicare Drug benefits, who has never voted for and does not have a plan for taxes except to reduce them, who voted for going after bin Laden, and who nonetheless gets slighted in the media and the supposed conservative talk radio circuits."

or something to that effect.  I might tell them his name.  "His first name is Ronald..."

No One But Paul.

----------


## GetTech

I think they are worried about that.  I do believe if RP is not nominated the GOP is scared of what he will do.  He seems to be asked that alot.  If anything, we have the GOP running in circles here.  





> Not sure if this has been discussed in here yet but has a 3rd party run been considered?
> 
> If nothing else, I feel like the threat of one could get the establishment worried...although I'm not sure if it would benefit Obama or the GOP more.

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul - Defender of Liberty & Supporter of the Constitution

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## georgiaboy

> I think they are worried about that.  I do believe if RP is not nominated the GOP is scared of what he will do.  He seems to be asked that alot.  If anything, we have the GOP running in circles here.


it was repeatedly asked of him in 2008 also.  He repeated then that he had no plans for a third party run.  The system is weighted against third parties to such an extent as to make such a venture practically impossible, and victory even moreso impossible.  Just getting ballot access in all 50 states requires near insurmountable hoop-jumping.

Also, Ron is more of a long term thinker about these kinds of things, and he knows this movement is bigger than just him.  Jumping into a third party could severely damage the great work that's already been done in the GOP to date, and will continue going forward.

Anyway, doesn't matter if he does or not.  Either way, if he is not the GOP nominee, the GOP loses, because all us RP voters will not cast our vote for any of the other big gov't RINOS.  We know a what real conservative is, and we know that holding strong with our convictions and principles is the only way we're going to begin to see the changes we want in our party, our candidates, and our country.  Lesser of two evils has never worked in the past.  It's small-gov't candidates in the GOP, write-in, third party, or stay home.  GOP must be what it says it is, or continue losing as lesser of two tyrants.

NOBP.

----------


## livefreeand

I've been doing calls all day and plan to all day tomorrow (Saturday Oct 29th). We need more people calling. Please help!! There are tens of thousands of calls to be made. This is one thing we can all do so we can have a huge impact. Even if you get mostly answering machines, the system still leaves a Ron Paul message on their voice mail so that is important.

Especially considering the media blackout! Why do Fox News, Politico, CNN, etc have little to no coverage of Ron Paul even when he places highest in their own online polls? Look at the Fox News "politics/elections" page for example, *Ron Paul has over 9k "Likes" and the closest other person has only 3k*. Yet even the trailing candidates like Bachmann and Huntsman get more articles on the website, not to mention Romney and Cain. We are facing a corporate media cabal to suppress the truth. If Ron Paul got as much media coverage as the others, he would be well in the lead.

I have a little bit of advice on making the calls if anyone wants it, let me know. So far I must have done over 400 calls at least in the last few weeks, but that is a tiny drop in the bucket.

They are going to open up calls to Nevada soon apparently, then we can make calls later into the evening, especially if you're on the West Coast.

Please support the Phone from Home Program!! It is really easy to do, we are just doing polling. Even if you do 10 or 20 minutes each day is a big help! No conversations or trying to convert people yet .. you just have to read a script of questions and record their poll answers. The campaign will use this information to do targeted mailings and calls to these people before the NH Primary.

http://phone.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul is the only presidential candidate I can vote for with a clear conscience.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Paul or not at all

Why isnt "not vote" an option?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why isnt "not vote" an option?


Yeah, probably should be.

Ron Paul or abstain.

----------


## Philhelm

No one but Paul!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## PursuePeace

Ron Paul or Ron Paul.
Checking the box, or writing him in.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Occam's Banana

Question: Anyone other than Paul?

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Bruno

> Question: Anyone other than Paul?


Answered!

----------


## Travlyr

> Question: Anyone other than Paul?


Not for me. After reading what Ron Paul wrote in "Liberty Defined" about the right to life, I'm convinced that everyone has a right to life and due process of law. 

The death penalty has repeatedly taken innocent lives. The justice department just makes too many mistakes.

Assassinations are now legal? Once Anwar al-Awlaki was on the hit list they wouldn't even let him turn himself in to the authorities. He was hunted down like an animal. Barbarians.

Who else is on the hit list? I hope it is not my neighbor. Their remote control bombing program seems to take out more than just their intended target. I hope it is not me. Then again, perhaps it is better not to know because there is no escape from their technology. Once you are a marked man in the 21st century... it's over... video game style. Maybe it is better to not see it coming. The only people that could possibly be in favor assassinations are the ones who say, "Yeah... that's fine ... as long as it's not ME you plan on killing."

Right to life and due process of law are important to me. Ron Paul is the ONLY presidential candidate who has publicly stated his opposition to assassinations. _Edit: Except Herman Cain who is both for it and against it._ But other than that....

*No One But Ron Paul in 2012!*

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Question: Anyone other than Paul?





> *No One But Paul!!*





> Answered!


Of course! It's a no-brainer! 

_No one but Paul!!_

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Elwar

www.NoOneButPaul.com !

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

> www.NoOneButPaul.com !


Nice website!

No One But Paul!!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

For living the message of Christ by holding as sacred the oath he swore before Him to uphold and defend the constitution,


No one but Paul.



Numbers 30:2, Matt. 5:33

----------


## MJU1983

> Why isnt "not vote" an option?


It is, literally.

----------


## anewvoice

No One But Paul!

The GOP needs me, not the other way around.  It is their choice to win or lose, my vote is already cast.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It is, literally.


LoL - "If you choose not to decide, you still have made a choice."

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I’ve always argued that America’s military forces deserve better than to be used for nation-building or policing the world.
> 
> So our troops understand I’ll never put them in harm’s way without a clear mission and the tools they need to succeed.
> 
> I’ll never force them to sacrifice our American sovereignty to foreign governments.
> 
> I'll concentrate on securing OUR border, rather than the border between Afghanistan and Pakistan.
> 
> And I will honor the promises our government made to them when they return home.


*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

I just stopped by today to say......

*(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## phill4paul

> *No One But Paul!*


  Lest we forget... + rep

----------


## Simple

I'd like to change my answer from "If Ron Paul not nominee, I have no idea how I'd vote! Make Ron Paul nominee!" to *NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because Bill O'Reilly is a world class douche.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## V3n

So the Media is sad Ron Paul won't support the nominee? (if it's not Ron Paul)
Guess what, neither will we.
The only solution: Nominate Ron Paul.

Ron Paul is the ONLY electable Republican.

*No One But Paul.*

----------


## Elwar

> Ron Paul is the ONLY electable Republican.


This.

All others are unelectable.

Ron Paul or Barack Obama. Choose now.

----------


## Travlyr

Bill O'Reilly has given me even more resolve to make certain that I am a GOP delegate to the convention for Ron Paul.

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## acptulsa

Not even Herman Cain would support that jackass Perry, and Cain's no better at all.  So spare us your 'team player' rhetoric.  We _are_ team players, people.  We're such team players that we're going to save you from yourselves by making you go back to your 'no nation building' stance, by making you see that a war done at the behest of the U.N. and not authorized by Congress (specifically Libya), no matter how 'splendid' a 'little war', is not something worth of your support, and by shoving down your throats the only man who can actually beat that bastard Obama.

No one but Ron Paul.

----------


## Captain Shays

The more the media ignores him. The more they denegrate him. The more they marginalize him the stronger my resolve to shove it down their throats. I swear by my own life that I will vote for

*(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL))))* under ANY circumstances against ANY candidate or under ANY threat of a horrible outcome

----------


## georgiaboy

debate night BUMP.

Media, GOP, eyes wide open.  Check out the poll, and the 600+ posts giving a strong sampling of the sentiment here at the Ron Paul Forums.  We understand clearly that the choice among the rest of the GOP contenders, save possibly Gary Johnson, represent the status quo big gov't establishment that is merely democrat-lite, and closer to Obama than what the Republican Party is really about.

We therefore reject the notion of 'anyone but Obama' and stand firmly on the position of No One But Paul, that is, we will support no one but Ron Paul for the GOP nomination, and on the chance that he doesn't get the nomination, we will find another independent or third party candidate to support, or write-in Ron Paul, or sit home on election day until our next opportunity to support a Republican.

I'll leave the math to you.

----------


## Travlyr

Who else is going to end the wars?

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## donnay

Who else will end the Big Government oppression?

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

I would love for this to become a rallying cry along the lines of 

"End   The   Fed!"

"Pres - uh - Dent    Paul!"

"No    One   butPaul!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because he *CAN* name three departments he *would* cut, and more.

*No One But Paul*

Time is running out rank and file GOP. My whole adult life you have been making me choose "our guy" because "their guy" was so much "worse".

Well, no more. I ain't playing your game any more. I am free. I do not care about your games or concerns anymore.*You*, on the hand, are in a nine line bind. You are going to have to pay attention to *mine* for a change.

Paul or Obama.

Choose.
*
Now.*

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh wait, what?

Yeah...

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Occam's Banana

Romney, Cain or Gingrich? NO!
Huntsman, Santorum or Bachmann? NO!

Well ... who then?

NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## LibertasPraesidium

BUMP because today I woke up and was immediately pissed at what was going on with the MSM.  Perry was on late night television trying to repair his campaign.  So when he screws up he gets more media time, and Ron Paul still is shunned.....  

NO ONE BUT PAUL.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump, so everybody knows where we stand.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Bruno

> Bump, so everybody knows where we stand.
> 
> *No One But Paul*


 Exactly. Screw them and their game!

No one but Paul!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Ron Paul!* 

Media shills, your days are numbered. We will destroy you. If not economically, you will be facing a much stiffer penalty.

----------


## phill4paul

I WILL not be responsible for the loss of another American service members life or the death of an innocent civilian on the other side of this world for the furtherance of Empire. Because of this I will vote....

 No One But Paul!

----------


## marhlfld

No one but Paul, Period!  Have you noticed the candidates are using more and more of his issues for their own agendas?

Cain was the first one to answer.... Oh my gosh... what a loser.... LOSER!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul

----------


## flightlesskiwi

in this world where delusion and lies are truth and the truth is treason...

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## civusamericanus

Thanks CBS for reafirmming, *"No One but Paul!"*

----------


## georgiaboy

no one but Paul ∞

----------


## Captain Shays

The more they black him out and marginalize him the strong my resolve.


NO ONE BUT PAUL. My family is down with it too

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

I am voting my conscience!
*
No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Because it may be starting to sink in...

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

I pulled my beautiful wife close to me and held her tight. I looked deeply into her eyes and with a voice full of conviction and love I told her


*(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I pulled my beautiful wife close to me and held her tight. I looked deeply into her eyes and with a voice full of conviction and love I told her
> 
> 
> *(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*


Epic!

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Uriah

> I pulled my beautiful wife close to me and held her tight. I looked deeply into her eyes and with a voice full of conviction and love I told her
> 
> 
> *(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*


Ha! No one but Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

> POSTED BY ANN BARNHARDT - NOVEMBER 17, AD 2011 10:26 AM MST
> . . . . Continued
> Perhaps the most ominous dynamic that I have yet heard of in regards to this mess is that of the risk of potential CLAWBACK actions. For those who do not know, clawback is the process by which a bankruptcy trustee is legally permitted to re-seize assets that left a bankrupt entity in the time period immediately preceding the entitys collapse. So, using the MF Global customers as an example, any funds that were withdrawn from MFG accounts in the run-up to the collapse, either because of suspicions the customer may have had about MFG from, say, watching the companys bond yields rise sharply, or from purely organic day-to-day withdrawls, the bankruptcy trustee COULD initiate action to clawback those funds. As a hedge broker, this makes my blood run cold. Generally, as the markets move in favor of a hedge position and equity builds in a clients account, that excess equity is sent back to the customer who then uses that equity to offset cash market transactions OR to pay down a revolving line of credit. Even the possibility that a customer could be penalized and additionally raped AGAIN via a clawback action after already having their customer funds stolen is simply villainous. While there has been no open indication of clawback actions being initiated by the MF Global trustee, I have been told that it is a possibility.
> 
> And so, to the very unpleasant crux of the matter. The futures and options markets are no longer viable. It is my recommendation that ALL customers withdraw from all of the markets as soon as possible so that they have the best chance of protecting themselves and their equity. The system is no longer functioning with integrity and is suicidally risk-laden. The rule of law is non-existent, instead replaced with godless, criminal political cronyism.
> 
> Remember, derivatives contracts are NOT NECESSARY in the commodities markets. The cash commodity itself is the underlying reality and is not dependent on the futures or options markets. Many people seem to have gotten that backwards over the past decades. From Abel the animal husbandman up until the year 1964, there were no cattle futures contracts at all, and no options contracts until 1984, and yet the cash cattle markets got along just fine.
> 
> Finally, I will not, under any circumstance, consider reforming and re-opening Barnhardt Capital Management, or any other iteration of a brokerage business, until Barack Obama has been removed from office AND the government of the United States has been sufficiently reformed and repopulated so as to engender my total and complete confidence in the government, its adherence to and enforcement of the rule of law, and in its competent and just regulatory oversight of any commodities markets that may reform. So long as the government remains criminal, it would serve no purpose whatsoever to attempt to rebuild the futures industry or my firm, because in a lawless environment, the same thievery and fraud would simply happen again, and the criminals would go unpunished, sheltered by the criminal oligarchy.
> ...


*No One But Paul!!* is determined to force government to obey the rule of law.

----------


## Captain Shays

Travlyr. That was awesome man! Thank you very much!

Oh yeah.



NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Travlyr

Thanks Captain. It is just the truth.... for me it's 

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

Spread the word!!!

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!

----------


## Travlyr

How can people who want freedom vote for anyone but Paul? Ron Paul understands our world like no other candidate. 

Watch this:
http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/11/ron-p...n+Paul+Flix%29

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## donnay

> How can people who want freedom vote for anyone but Paul? Ron Paul understands our world like no other candidate. 
> 
> Watch this:
> http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/11/ron-p...n+Paul+Flix%29
> 
> *No One But Paul!!*



Thank you for posting that, that was excellent!  Dr. Paul was crystal clear and concise with each question!!

+rep

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

> Epic!
> 
> *No One But Paul*


LOL that's what she said too

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Gravik

If Ron Paul doesn't get the GOP nomination, then the OP doesn't deserve to win.

----------


## lucky_bg

Don't forget there is "No one but Paul!" FB group:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/232839056765982/

----------


## Travlyr

And a No One But Paul website

http://www.noonebutpaul.com/

No One But Paul!!

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Sullivan*

My conscience will not abide a vote for anyone else.

*No one but Paul.*

----------


## georgiaboy

Loud and Proud - frontrunner, Champion of the Constitution, Statesman, Patriot --

no one but Ron Paul.

----------


## JoshS

not even a question

*No One but Paul*

----------


## Bruno

After today's bombshell ad, even former Newt supporters may now be saying, "No One But Paul!"

----------


## Travlyr

Give Peace a Chance

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because, as i was putting up christmas decorations i was thinking about the economy, inflation, devaluation, etc and i had the thought "this may be the last year we are able to afford any sort of christmas."

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## TheTexan

For liberty.

For peace.

For prosperity.

No one but Paul.

----------


## TheTexan

Epic video in epic thread.

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

Lest our fellow Americans, GOP'ers, and media outlets forget,

<ahem>

We the aforesigned by overwhelming majority vow to vote for no one but Ron Paul in the 2012 GOP primary/caucuses of our representative states.

We further vow to vote for or write-in no one but Ron Paul or a comparable third party candidate in the 2012 presidential general election against Barack Obama.

Just as in 2008, John McCain, the big gov't Republican, lost the election due to a tireless, irate minority of conservatives who chose instead to stay home or vote third party rather than vote for such a democrat-lite, such will become the case for any other Republican candidate who wins the GOP nomination besides Ron Paul.

This is not a matter of taking our ball and going home.  This is a matter of understanding who will walk the talk and has proven such, and who will not.  On issue after issue, vote after vote, all the other candidates have waffled, backpedaled, flipflopped, or played the game to give us a more and more overreaching, bloated, unconstitutional federal government.  We will support these kinds of candidates for the highest office in our land no more, regardless of what team's colors they are wearing.

Believe me, we will walk our talk.

No One But Paul.

----------


## justatrey

I originally said something about how I would vote for Johnson if he somehow got the nomination. I changed my mind. Ron Paul will not be running for President again, and I'll be damned if I never vote for him in a general election. It's really just a question of will it be on the GOP ticket, third party, or write-in.

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Affirmed.

*No One But Paul.*




> Lest our fellow Americans, GOP'ers, and media outlets forget,
> 
> <ahem>
> 
> We the aforesigned by overwhelming majority vow to vote for no one but Ron Paul in the 2012 GOP primary/caucuses of our representative states.
> 
> We further vow to vote for or write-in no one but Ron Paul or a comparable third party candidate in the 2012 presidential general election against Barack Obama.
> 
> Just as in 2008, John McCain, the big gov't Republican, lost the election due to a tireless, irate minority of conservatives who chose instead to stay home or vote third party rather than vote for such a democrat-lite, such will become the case for any other Republican candidate who wins the GOP nomination besides Ron Paul.
> ...

----------


## Travlyr

> Lest our fellow Americans, GOP'ers, and media outlets forget,
> 
> <ahem>
> 
> We the aforesigned by overwhelming majority vow to vote for no one but Ron Paul in the 2012 GOP primary/caucuses of our representative states.
> 
> We further vow to vote for or write-in no one but Ron Paul or a comparable third party candidate in the 2012 presidential general election against Barack Obama.
> 
> Just as in 2008, John McCain, the big gov't Republican, lost the election due to a tireless, irate minority of conservatives who chose instead to stay home or vote third party rather than vote for such a democrat-lite, such will become the case for any other Republican candidate who wins the GOP nomination besides Ron Paul.
> ...


*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

FB page

https://www.facebook.com/no.one.but.paul 

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Bump for all the visitors.

----------


## Occam's Banana

NO ONE BUT PAUL. FULL STOP.

----------


## TexasJake

If anyone saw that debate tonight they will understand....

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If anyone saw that debate tonight they will understand....
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL*


I didn't, but I can imagine.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## rideurlightning

No one but Paul.

----------


## georgiaboy

NOBP

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## georgiaboy

Rush Limbaugh,

You are confused.  Your logic and analysis are exactly opposite of the truth.  Contrary to your assertion that nominating Ron Paul will give the election to Obama, in fact the only way to defeat Obama in 2012 is to nominate Ron Paul.

Here's why.  We Ron Paul supporters will vote for no other GOP candidate in the general, because those other candidates pose no real alternative to Obama.  They all will continue to grow government, kick the can down the road, weaken our currency, and spend spend spend.  They all have proven this with their records.  They say pretty things, but vote for awful things.  A vote for one of them is basically a vote for Obama.  They are two sides of the same coin, and offer no real alternative.  If the GOP nominates one of these other candidates, honest conservatives have no choice but to look elsewhere in 2012 for someone to support or stay home, therefore re-enacting 2008 and handing the election to Obama.  The GOP will carry the blame for this for once again not nominating a conservative - presumably what the GOP is supposed to represent.

Ron Paul is the only candidate who can be trusted to do what he says he will do, and what he says he will do is exactly what needs to be done.  Reduce spending, shrink government, eliminate the layers of bureaucracy, and put the reins in the hands of individual Americans.  It's America at its best, the America I've heard you talk about before, but for some reason you've begun fighting against.

Come back to what you know is best, Rush.  No one but Ron Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul!!!!*

----------


## Delivered4000

N.O.B.P

----------


## Travlyr

Enough of the same ole same ole...

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Bruno

Who is going to win Iowa?  

*No One But Paul! *

----------


## Anti Federalist

Kiss my ass Shamity.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Mark Levin wants four more yeares of Obama.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

They are running scared...probably because our base is growing and we are a base not to reckon with!!
*
NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*

----------


## V3n

972 users online. 272 members and 700 guests

High traffic today.. if you media-types are paying attention, please note that your lies and slander will not sway us. We know the establishment is happy to have 4 more years of Obama, but the middle class who is being crushed by his policies has had enough. Whether or not Ron Paul runs third party is irrelevant, he has our vote already.  So unless _you_ want 4 more years of Obama, you have to get behind the only candidate that can beat him.  Stop the lies, stop the warmongering and start reporting honestly.

*No one but Paul.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

I'm not choosing the lesser of two evils ever again. I am choosing honesty. I chose Ron Paul.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

because i *support the fight against hatred and fear*

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*C'mon in for the Big Win.

We have cookies!*

*No One But Paul.*

----------


## TheTexan

For truth and honesty and integrity in the oval office for the first time in decades if not a century


NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Travlyr

No One But Ron Paul has proved to remain true to his word.

I agree with Ron Paul on, 
*Foreign Policy*. _"Peace, Commerce, and Honest Friendship"_ sounds like the kind of world I want to live in.*Economic Policy*. Honest Sound Constitutional monetary policy will put people back to work and create prosperity.*Domestic Policy*. By strictly adhering to the rule of law through the Constitutions and "Bill of Rights" people can live truly free lives.

Liberty, Peace, and Prosperity sound like really good values to strive for...

*No One But Paul*

President Ron Paul - 2012

----------


## donnay

No One But Paul!!

*Voting for anyone else would be a wasted vote!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The poll also includes a Ron Paul 3rd party question. (question #24 of the PDF link here).
> 
> Obama 44
> Romney 30
> Paul 21
> 
> Obama 44
> Gingrich 30
> Paul 22


*No One But Paul*

----------


## Occam's Banana

Testify, brother, testify!




> No One But Ron Paul has proved to remain true to his word.
> 
> I agree with Ron Paul on, 
> *Foreign Policy*. _"Peace, Commerce, and Honest Friendship"_ sounds like the kind of world I want to live in.*Economic Policy*. Honest Sound Constitutional monetary policy will put people back to work and create prosperity.*Domestic Policy*. By strictly adhering to the rule of law through the Constitutions and "Bill of Rights" people can live truly free lives.
> 
> Liberty, Peace, and Prosperity sound like really good values to strive for...
> 
> *No One But Paul*
> 
> President Ron Paul - 2012


 NO ONE BUT PAUL !

----------


## georgiaboy

Establishment GOP voices betray their true allegiances as they try and squelch a real conservative movement in this country.

Ron Paul winning the Iowa caucuses does not negate their value, it validates them.

Caucuses require people to have good understandings of the candidates and where they really stand, boots on the ground real discussions with voters.

Conservative voters haven't changed.  They've always been looking for a small government conservative who not only spoke that way but voted that way too.  They have a live and let live mentality and prefer government, especially the federal government, to get out of trying to run our lives.

Ron Paul is the only candidate that fits that description.

No One But Ron Paul exists not because we're trying to game something.  It exists because it's the only real choice this election offers.

No One But Ron Paul. In 2012.  Here's hoping in 2016 and beyond, we get to have more than one choice for conservatism.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

Hey GOP you seem to be relentless with you Ron Paul smears...We'll we are here to tell you, Ron Paul supporters are relentless, resilient and have a strong resolve!!

We will not go quietly into the night...

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

That!!




> Hey GOP you seem to be relentless with you Ron Paul smears...We'll we are here to tell you, Ron Paul supporters are relentless, resilient and have a strong resolve!!
> 
> We will not go quietly into the night...
> 
> *No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

> Hey GOP you seem to be relentless with you Ron Paul smears...We'll we are here to tell you, Ron Paul supporters are relentless, resilient and have a strong resolve!!
> 
> We will not go quietly into the night...
> 
> *No One But Paul!!*


Do you hear that? We are ONE. We are together. We will not vote for your establishment candidate. NO ONE BUT RON PAUL

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Do you hear that? We are ONE. We are together. We will not vote for your establishment candidate. NO ONE BUT RON PAUL


One million strong.

One unified voice.

We will not be silent.

We will not equivocate.

We will not waver.

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!*

----------


## jolynna

NO ONE BUT PAUL!

I couldn't ever look my children or grandchildren in the eye again if I did otherwise.

----------


## donnay

Hey GOP you seem to be relentless with you Ron Paul smears ...We'll we are here to tell you, Ron Paul supporters are relentless, resilient and have a strong resolve!!

We will not go quietly into the night...Branstad, YOU CAN POUND SALT!!  You sniveling coward who is only speaking out against Dr. Paul because he has his sights set on VP ticket with Romney!

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## donnay

*We're sending a clear message to the GOP!*
*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## CFLrutherfordtn

No one but Paul....

----------


## Johnny Appleseed

Screw the gop lets make a break right now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

I know the GOP rank and file are listening.

I know the GOP leadership doesn't care.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## moonbat

GOP... can you here me now?

I have chosen the lessor of two evils for the last time.

No One But Paul

----------


## Captain Shays

> Screw the gop lets make a break right now.


HOLD Let's take this as far as we need. THEN.........

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*HOLD!!!!!*

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Are you looking at this media and GOP and rank and file?

*No One But Paul*

----------


## opinionatedfool

Ron Paul or Ron Paul. Any more questions?

----------


## Travlyr

For my children: *No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nominate a Romney or Gingrich and we walk and you lose to O-bomb-ya, again.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Because if I stand or if I am made to fall, I refuse to do it solely for my benefit and I pray that we unite as brothers and sisters for the cause of liberty!!!

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!

----------


## donnay

No One but Paul!!

Any other vote would be a wasted vote!!!

America needs a Doctor!

----------


## Captain Shays

The more they ignored us the stronger my resolve became. Now, the more they attack us it gets even stronger!! I will NOT back down. I will NOT allow them to control my vote or my choice. I will NOT support ANY of their establishment cronies who have thei rfinger on the trigger for another unnecessary undeclared war.
I love my children and my country too much for that. For me and my house it's 


*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Captain Shays

Their greatest fear which keeps them awake at night is greater than their fear of Ron Paul actually winning the primary. That is Ron Paul deciding to run as a third party candidate and spoil their chances of beating Obama. Now they are threatening his son Rand Paul with political ruin if his father runs as a third party candidate.

This is my message to you arch scumbags who refuse to allow the PEOPLE of this country to CHOOSE for ourselves who will govern us.

Ron Paull doesn't need to run as a third party candidate. WE his supporters WILL do it for him. Come after us. Try to threaten us and see what happens to YOU.
We WILL destroy you. We WILL destroy YOUR chances of making that choice for the American people and you WILL have your worst nightmare come true.

Do you expect that since you treated our candidate with such disdain and vile distortions lies and smears that we will some how come over to your side and support your statist war mongering corporate welfare giving, freedom robbing anti American piece of crap? This is what we say to YOU


*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Their greatest fear which keeps them awake at night is greater than their fear of Ron Paul actually winning the primary. That is Ron Paul deciding to run as a third party candidate and spoil their chances of beating Obama. Now they are threatening his son Rand Paul with political ruin if his father runs as a third party candidate.
> 
> This is my message to you arch scumbags who refuse to allow the PEOPLE of this country to CHOOSE for ourselves who will govern us.
> 
> Ron Paull doesn't need to run as a third party candidate. WE his supporters WILL do it for him. Come after us. Try to threaten us and see what happens to YOU.
> We WILL destroy you. We WILL destroy YOUR chances of making that choice for the American people and you WILL have your worst nightmare come true.
> 
> Do you expect that since you treated our candidate with such disdain and vile distortions lies and smears that we will some how come over to your side and support your statist war mongering corporate welfare giving, freedom robbing anti American piece of crap? This is what we say to YOU
> 
> ...


+ ∞

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

Because Ron Paul is honest.

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul.*

----------


## Brett85

And that's coming from somebody who voted for McCain in the general in 2008.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

*NO ONE BUT PAUL.*

Because the only thing that can save our country now is restoring the Constitutional Order, and of all the candidates only Paul even wants to restore the Constitution.  The rest will continue the status quo that has brought us to the brink of disaster today.

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul.*

Because the Republican Party needs a big thumb in the eye for disrespecting Ron and those who support him.

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

Because Ron Paul is the ONLY Republican in the race.

*Republican Party Platform*

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

The whole obsession with "beating Obama" is the reason the country is $#@!ed. That's what has been screwing us the past decades. It's always about defeating the incumbent president, not electing a BETTER one.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> And that's coming from somebody who voted for McCain in the general in 2008.


Welcome to the front line.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Every Iowa caucus goer that is "on the fence" needs to see this thread.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

The NYT is picking up on this now.

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...er=rss&emc=rss

Word is getting out.

Ron or I'm Gone.

From the article:




> “If the Republican Party is going to remain viable, it needs to nominate Ron Paul,” said Sean Curtin of Iowa City, who estimates that that “Libertarian-Constitutional” constituency that supports Mr. Paul makes up 25 percent of the Republican Party.
> 
> And if they don’t nominate Mr. Paul?
> 
> “I would not vote for anyone else,” said Eric Grote, who travelled to Iowa from Turkey, where he lives half the year, to attend Mr. Paul’s rally in Des Moines. He wore a big Tea Party button. “All the other candidates, Democrat or Republican, are reading from the same sheet of music,” he said.
> 
> “There is no one else that I’d vote for, not even close,” added Andrew Lyons of Cedar Rapids, as he waited in a snaking line to get a photograph taken with the Libertarian Elvis himself.


This is going to go on for a while now.

This is just the first salvo.

We will all need to *HOLD*!!!

*NO ON BUT PAUL*

----------


## Paulitics 2011

*
NO

ONE

BUT

PAUL!
*

----------


## EllisIslandNJ

No One But Paul.
But if Paul Sits For Any Reason, Johnson.
Is That So Wrong?

----------


## Brett85

> No One But Paul.
> But if Paul Sits For Any Reason, Johnson.
> Is That So Wrong?


No, at least in my case, Ron is the only Republican candidate I'll vote for.  The Libertarian Party nominee or Constitution Party nominee are still options.

----------


## dfalken

I call it WWF politics, it keeps the drooling public entertained when they switch away from American Idol to attend an election.  It's sad over the last decade to hear my republican friends blame all the problems of the US on Obama and my democrat friends blame them all on Bush...why don't they get together and realize it's all just one big show put on by the same puppet masters?




> The whole obsession with "beating Obama" is the reason the country is $#@!ed. That's what has been screwing us the past decades. It's always about defeating the incumbent president, not electing a BETTER one.

----------


## Brett85

I regret voting for McCain in 2008 as well.  It's ridiculous to vote for politicians who don't share your values.

----------


## Travlyr

> I regret voting for McCain in 2008 as well.  It's ridiculous to vote for politicians who don't share your values.


Me too. Actually, I voted for Barr. Sheesh... I'm ashamed.

----------


## Brett85

I would vote for Chuck Baldwin if I could do it over again.

----------


## Travlyr

> I would vote for Chuck Baldwin if I could do it over again.


If I could I would too! Yet, for me... right now... it is *No One But Ron Paul*... more honest people will follow... keep your eye on GunnyFreedom.

----------


## V3n

I would write in "RON PAUL" if I had it to do all over again.*

NO ONE BUT RON PAUL*

----------


## ghengis86

Because I want a better future for my children and myself. 

Because peace is greater than war. 

Because I believe love conquers all. 

NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## P. R. Robinson

The lesser of two evils is still evil.  It's Ron Paul or "See you all!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## TheTexan

Honesty
Integrity
Wisdom
Knowledge

These are Dr. Paul.

Peace
Prosperity
Equality
Liberty
Freedom

These are Dr. Paul's positions.  These are my positions.  The only sane choice for a better tomorrow, *No One But Paul*.

----------


## Bruno

I plan to use this phrase carefully, strategically, and repeatedly in my caucus speech.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I plan to use this phrase carefully, strategically, and repeatedly in my caucus speech.


Can't give enough rep for that.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## bolil

No one but Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## donnay

No One But Paul!!!

----------


## Elwar

NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

Now, more than ever, HOLD!!!

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Jester6193

What if Rand Paul is the VP to a non-Paul candidate?  Is that not tempting, however unlikely?

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Echoes

Sticky this.

----------


## Travlyr

This election we have a clear choice: Liberty vs. Tyranny!

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

There is no other choice for this freedom loving patriot.


*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## justatrey

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul,* else Paul write in, Gary Johnson, or Constitution Party candidate.

----------


## donnay

*
No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## justatrey

We won't be choosing between banker-owned warmonger R and banker-owned warmonger D.

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## TheTexan

For having an anchor in Liberty, instead of drifting in the wind, no one but Paul.

----------


## Travlyr

To get professional journalists back on the air waves instead of Ken & Barbie actors.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Elwar

NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul* because I do not care to fund Communist Regimes.




> *Ron Paul's H.R. 3408* 
> Ron Paul's - "A Foreign Policy of Freedom" 
> "In 1979, our federal government granted the Communist regime in Poland an additional $500 million in loans and loan guarantees.
> [...]
>  Why does our government continue to subsidize the Communists in Poland? Whose side is our government on, the Polish Communists or the Polish workers?
> 
> I believe that we should have a consistent foreign policy of nonintervention in the affairs of other countries. We should certainly not be subsidizing a dictatorial regime that is not supported by its own people. It is outrageous that taxes paid by the American people - people who sympathize with the Polish workers, not the Communist government have been and are being used to prop up that government. I have introduced legislation that would end such foreign subsidies, H.R. 3408, and I intend to push for its passage through Congress. Our irrational policy of subsidizing those who hate freedom must be stopped." -- Ron Paul

----------


## georgiaboy

*NO ONE BUT RON PAUL!!*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

NOBP!!!

----------


## Bruno

No One But Paul can get 2nd in NH!

----------


## TheTexan

For the first President in 100 years to leave the government smaller than he found it,

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## michaelwise

It's OK to Let Obama Win if Ron Paul is Not the GOP Nominee 
Obama and the Democrats will get most of the blame for the complete and total economic collapse of the USA, which is now a mathematical certainty.

The damage to the Democrat party will last for decades and Rand Paul will be a shoe in in 2016.

It's possible the powers that be can hold off the bulk of the economic collapse till later this year or early next year, but make no mistake, a worldwide economic collapse is coming soon, especially since Europe is already starting to collapse.

Due to the way the Ron Paul crew and our presidential candidate has been mistreated, maligned, insulted, and ignored, by the mainstream corporate media whores and the GOP, there is no way in hell I can allow Mitt Romney to be our next president. I will give my vote to whomever will do the most damage to Romney, even if it means voting for Obama in the general election, should Dr Paul not be the GOP nominee. 

The GOP needs to be taught a lesson they will never forget. 

Last night around 2AM David Gergen was on CNN talking to a female news whore about the GOP strategy. Gergen spilled the beens, probably has something to do with Illuminati Bohemian Club rules to telegraph their intentions and all that before doing what they intend to do. The news whore showed the individual at the focus group who said he would vote for Obama if Ron Paul was not the nominee and alluded to the conversations on the internet of Paul supporters not going to vote for Romney. Yes we know you lame stream media whores and other enemies read Daily Paul and Ron Paul Forums to gather intelligence on us. This thread should be a good read for you bitches. Gergan said they want to make it appear Romney has locked up the nomination after South Carolina and Florida primaries so they can have enough time to focus on building the base for the general election against BO. Good luck with that bitches. 

Someone should get last nights clips from CNN (Tuesday 1/10/12 around 2AM) with David Grogan and post it on Youtube.

Should the MSM allow a fair competition between Paul and Romney with satisfactory coverage of our candidate and equal time, maybe I'll change my mind about voting for the GOP nominee whomever that may be. I'm not holding my breath waiting for that to happen.

Alex Jones asks David Gergen about Bohemian Grove Rituals 


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...inee&p=4013039

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*

----------


## flightlesskiwi

this isn't mine, but i want to share:

[NO ONE BUT PAUL!!]

What is it about Ron Paul that inspires such extremes? Such maddening support on the one hand, and such fear and loathing on the other? I can give the answer in one word: *Soul*.


The essential soul of a human being is by definition free. *The idea that men are free as determined by God is a concept that is foreign to most men. This is because most men want to control others, to take away their freedom.* This is usually referred to as the drive for power. The drive for power is antithetical to freedom because power means the ability to control others. There is only one legitimate thing that power can and should be used for, whether it be military, legislative, or executive power. That is, to legalize freedom.


*Ron Paul doesnt want to be President to give me freedom. He doesnt own my freedom and he didnt give it to me. The only reason Ron Paul wants to be President is to stop punishing people for using their freedom that is rightfully theirs. He wants no power. This is clear to anyone who listens to him speak.*


*There are two kinds of human beings. Those who want power, and those who want freedom. You can tell which ones which very easily. Those who want freedom are straight-edged. They are consistent, principled, and you can feel their human soul when they speak to you.* Theres a continuum out there of human souls somewhere in spiritual cyberspace, and when you come into contact with one of these souls, you know immediately, because souls are by definition free. You sense sincerity, realness, consistency, a free human being. If youre a man who seeks freedom and you come into contact with a real human soul, you become instantly addicted and you swallow up anything you can get your hands on. You want to unite immediately, no matter what you disagree on. There are people in the freedom movement that dont exactly like Israel, especially me being a settler and I dont care. If they want freedom, I sense it and my human drive for individualism suddenly turns into an intense desire to unite into a collective  but a collective of free individuals. Its a beautiful dialectic, and it doesnt matter what we agree or disagree on, as long as we agree on freedom.


You get hooked on Ron Paul and you desperately seek more and more, any video you can find from the past, any speeches you missed, anything he said that you havent heard yet, even though youve heard it a thousand times already in different words. You cant help yourself. The voracious hunger to be able to use your God-given freedom takes you over entirely. Its like you suddenly realize youre human and the Divine Image with which God created you comes alive and catches fire.


But something else happens to you. Once you get hooked on Ron Paul, you can no longer bear to listen to a man who wants power, and you become instantly disgusted when they start saying words. Before, they were just boring. Now theyre revolting. Listening to Romney or Gingrich or Bush or Obama makes you sick and you dont know how Ron Paul gets through those debates without getting nauseous. You see a political veneer in these politicians thats so transparent its like a ghost flapping its ethereal tongue at you. You cant bear it.


*Whats so maddening about hearing Romney or Gingrich talk is that theres someone standing there saying things, but theres no soul in it. These are not free men. These are power men.* Not that Romney or Gingrich dont have souls. They do. They are men just like you and I. But they have practically forfeited their souls to try and attain power, to control others with spin and talking points and contradictory statements like I want to cut the budget and expand the military! and theyll say it with a polished tone and a straight face, just like a soulless recording. Their humanity is so buried under the mountain of lies they have told themselves, that neither they themselves nor you can even sense their souls in the human continuum. The scene of a human body speaking but no soul communicating can drive a free man mad.


*The reason that Ron Paul never goes down in the polls is that hes not convincing people in the everyday sense that hes right on whatever issue. Hes activating human souls, lighting spiritual fires one by one speaking about freedom.* Once a soul gets activated, and the man realizes that he IS free no matter what people do to him or tell him, there is no turning back. The other candidates are trying to turn heads with snappy one-liners that sound cool. Slaves follow these one-liners like mobs, and follow each other from candidate to candidate. Slowly but surely, Ron Paul activates a few of the individual souls in the mob as they bob from snappy comeback to snappy comeback and he goes up in the polls.


Yet, we cannot expect every man woman and child to understand or get excited about the message of liberty. In fact, most just cant handle it.* Being truly free is as terrifying as it is electrifying.*


*Not everyone can handle the message of freedom.* Its too frightening for some people, and some are just too enslaved. Those are the people that despise Ron Paul, the same types who rebelled against Moses in the desert and attempted to go back to Egypt. Freedom is too much for them and they cant handle the Divine gift. They want and need someone to control them. Their souls have been too battered by slavery, taxation, and wars. Rafi

----------


## Travlyr

> this isn't mine, but i want to share:
> 
> [NO ONE BUT PAUL!!]
> 
> What is it about Ron Paul that inspires such extremes? Such maddening support on the one hand, and such fear and loathing on the other? I can give the answer in one word: *Soul*.
> 
> 
> The essential soul of a human being is by definition free. *The idea that men are free as determined by God is a concept that is foreign to most men. This is because most men want to control others, to take away their freedom.* This is usually referred to as the drive for power. The drive for power is antithetical to freedom because power means the ability to control others. There is only one legitimate thing that power can and should be used for, whether it be military, legislative, or executive power. That is, to legalize freedom.
> 
> ...


Excellent!


*No One But Paul* because I can handle the truth.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul.*

Beautiful post




> this isn't mine, but i want to share:
> 
> [NO ONE BUT PAUL!!]
> 
> What is it about Ron Paul that inspires such extremes? Such maddening support on the one hand, and such fear and loathing on the other? I can give the answer in one word: *Soul*.
> 
> 
> The essential soul of a human being is by definition free. *The idea that men are free as determined by God is a concept that is foreign to most men. This is because most men want to control others, to take away their freedom.* This is usually referred to as the drive for power. The drive for power is antithetical to freedom because power means the ability to control others. There is only one legitimate thing that power can and should be used for, whether it be military, legislative, or executive power. That is, to legalize freedom.
> 
> ...

----------


## donnay

> this isn't mine, but i want to share:
> 
> [NO ONE BUT PAUL!!]
> 
> What is it about Ron Paul that inspires such extremes? Such maddening support on the one hand, and such fear and loathing on the other? I can give the answer in one word: *Soul*.
> 
> 
> The essential soul of a human being is by definition free. *The idea that men are free as determined by God is a concept that is foreign to most men. This is because most men want to control others, to take away their freedom.* This is usually referred to as the drive for power. The drive for power is antithetical to freedom because power means the ability to control others. There is only one legitimate thing that power can and should be used for, whether it be military, legislative, or executive power. That is, to legalize freedom.
> 
> ...



Outstanding! +rep
*
No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Occam's Banana

Listen up, GOP, and listen good:
*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*
_Signed,
a Ron Paul punk_

----------


## Jeffster

I don't see how telling the media you won't vote for the Republican nominee if it's not Paul helps Ron Paul get the nomination.

----------


## donnay

Get behind the man that will definitely beat Obama or else you will help keep Obama in the Whitehouse!!

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

> I don't see how telling the media you won't vote for the Republican nominee if it's not Paul helps Ron Paul get the nomination.


The message isn't for the media, it is for the benefit of GOP rank and file voters who, in the past, have been tricked into voting for Republicans who claim that they are limited government conservatives but aren't. 

Ron Paul is the only honest limited government constitutional conservative running for president, yet the media works to keep his message blacked out so we are telling it.

Newt Gingrich sold us on "The Contract With America" back in 1994. As it turns out, "The Contract With America" was a bait and switch scheme for votes that worked for getting Republicans control of the House of Representatives for the first time in 40 years, but then the Republicans stabbed us in the back by not following through on the contract. Indeed government grew under their watch. Dick Armey of Freedom Works, and John Boehner was part of it too. Newt is trying it again this year with another Contract With America.

So the message is for people who are just waking up from the media lies and want to elect an honest principled conservative not another politician. For those who do a little of their own research they find out that Ron Paul is that guy. We are NOBP because he takes principled stands and so are we.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I don't see how telling the media you won't vote for the Republican nominee if it's not Paul helps Ron Paul get the nomination.


Depends on how badly the GOP rank and file want to get rid of O-bomb-ya.

We already know the *leadership* doesn't care, Obama or whomever, it's all the same to them.

If we sit out in 2012, Romney loses, period.

So, GOP rank and file, make your choice, RP or Obama.

We will not be fooled again.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## TheTexan

The other candidates, slowly but surely, are adopting RP's positions as their own.  This is all well and good, _however_, RP is the only one with the record, experience, integrity & conviction to keep and faithfully execute these positions.  The other candidates have proven time and time again that their word is not their bond, and cannot be relied upon to do what they say they will do.

RP will bring the troops home
RP will veto unconstitutional bills

And,
To the best of his ability;
RP will cut spending
RP will reduce the size of government
RP will give us a sound currency
RP will return our stolen liberties
RP will transfer power back to the states

And,
Above all,
He most definitely will:
*OBEY THE CONSTITUTION.*

No One But Paul.

----------


## oldsmobile98

No more compromise.

NO ONE BUT PAUL.

----------


## Aratus

i voted! i might vote for gary johnson and/or a third party whim of the moment candidate if doctor ron paul is not on MY ballot! WIN, RON, WIN!
i most likely won't vote for any of the other top tier nominees in the privacy of the polling booth!!! i hope  gov jon huntsman runs better in 2016.

----------


## JimInNY

I'll cast mine for Paul or a third party, just to give third party option a boost.

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## ItsTime

I tested the "No One But Paul" thing on the Black This Out facebook page and got 2000+ likes on the post in 24 hours. This could spread like wildfire.

----------


## pacelli

> Depends on how badly the GOP rank and file want to get rid of O-bomb-ya.
> 
> We already know the *leadership* doesn't care, Obama or whomever, it's all the same to them.
> 
> If we sit out in 2012, Romney loses, period.
> 
> So, GOP rank and file, make your choice, RP or Obama.
> 
> We will not be fooled again.
> ...


No one but PAUL!!!!

----------


## donnay

*No One But Paul!!*

Are you listening GOP!!  We stand strong and we stand firm!!

----------


## Jeffster

> The message isn't for the media


The first two words of the topic title are "Attention Media."

----------


## phill4paul

Santorum, Mittens or Newt? Naw. I'll pass. NOBP.

----------


## phill4paul

> I don't see how telling the media you won't vote for the Republican nominee if it's not Paul helps Ron Paul get the nomination.


   Maybe if the media would catch the meme they would soon start reporting that Santorum, Romney and Newtsy are UNELECTABLE. NOBP.

----------


## Travlyr

> The first two words of the topic title are "Attention Media."


That's a good point.

*Attention all Republican voters* who believe that a government should be honest, limited, and rule by law rather than rule by weapons please hear us out. Dr. Ron Paul is the "Champion of the Constitution" and defender of liberty. Ron Paul has backed his word of honor his entire political career with principled stands of integrity. The media liars have to make stuff up in order to try and stop his message of liberty, peace, and prosperity. Those of us who are No One But Paul have read his writings, watched his videos, and understand his positions.

For us it is: *No One But Paul*

----------


## Elwar

http://www.NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Bruno

*No One But Paul!! *

----------


## Anti Federalist

As the GOP flails about, grasping at straws, we remain strong in our resolve, firm in our minds, brave in our hearts...


*No One But Paul*

----------


## Tyler_Durden

NOBP. 

My family is prepared for economic collapse......

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## thoughtomator

If the poll results are an accurate sample of Paul voters overall, a non-Paul GOP candidate pulls 3-4% of the Paul faction in a general election, nowhere near enough to win.

RP faction is roughly 15%; two of these voters come out of the GOP column for every one that would have voted D. In 3 way with GJ as libertarian, this is D win 43-41%, with GJ at 9%. Looks like about half of RP voters would go to GJ if the vote were today.

If the RP faction is broken, the GOP doesn't liberate enough net votes to go over the top - the sick of it all crowd goes mostly Libertarian or sits out, with a small fraction of the rest going to each party.

Now if RP is the nominee, some GOP will sit out, but these are more than offset by the libertarian, Dem, and sit-out voters that get moved into the GOP column. In that scenario Obama could be staring at a 10-point hole as his starting position.

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

To create jobs because sound monetary policy produces full employment.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## Captain Shays

The more the media ignores him in their attempt to discourage me and others from supporting Ron Paul with my money and my efforts the stronger my resolve becomes to NEVER EVER give money, support of my vote to the others they would have me choose instead.

I rededicate my pledge here and now

*(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*

----------


## JK/SEA

This poll was posted last september. Could we reset and see what the results would be now?

----------


## georgiaboy

It happened in 2008.  The GOP nominated a big gov't RINO, leaving honest conservatives no choice but to look elsewhere for a candidate to support in the general, write in a candidate of their own choosing, or stay home.

It may happen again in 2012.  With the exception of Ron Paul, all the other candidates have proven big government records, despite their words to the contrary which is what got them elected to their previous offices.  And by big government, this means Dept. of Education, Sarbanes-Oxley, TARP, debt ceiling increases, Medicare Part D, PATRIOT Act, and on and on.

If, as in 2008, the GOP nominates a big gov't candidate, honest conservatives such as myself will once again look beyond the GOP for a candidate to support in another party, as a write-in, or stay home.

Get the message, GOP.  We are not playing the game of "lesser of two evils" any more.  Either the GOP nominates a candidate who will in fact materially reduce the size of fedgov, or our vote will go elsewhere.  *The choice of Democrat vs. Democrat-lite is no choice, and therefore it matters not which of those wins the presidency.*

I look forward to a day when all the candidates running for the GOP nomination are reliable small gov't candidates.  Unfortunately, for far too long, the opposite has been true.

For this current cycle, among the remaining four candidates, the only choice in the GOP for small government is Ron Paul, none other.

No one but Ron Paul.

----------


## justatrey



----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

Why so many options? Should be a yes, maybe, or no.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

*(((((NO ONE BUT PAUL)))))*

----------


## NinjaPirate

If not Paul then Obama.  Just because I'm going to snub my nose and stick it to the GOP.  I'm sick of their $#@!.

----------


## donnay

Hey GOP are you watching!!  We are not going to back down!!  No matter how much your try to stifle, ignore, criticize, besmirch, sully or completely outright lie about Dr. Paul.  We stand on the right side of history and truth!  If you do not get behind the only true conservative running for President, you will get the liberal you deserve!  

*No One But Paul!!!!*

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## TheTexan

There's a hundred reasons why I'm voting for Ron Paul, but I only need one: the Constitution.

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Travlyr

"_Had a Revolution ... Wrote a Constitution_" 

*No One But Paul*

----------


## georgiaboy

*Hey GOP,*

----------


## TheTexan

Honesty.  Integrity.  Adherence to the Constitution.

These are three mandatory requirements to be eligible for the Presidency.

Ron Paul has all of them.  The other candidates have none of them.  Santorum *maybe* has honesty but even that there is reason to question it.  Ron Paul on the other hand has proven his honesty, his integrity, and his dedication to obeying the Constitution for 30 years, without fail or falter.

The only one we can trust;

The only one who will do what he says he will do;

The only one who respects the Constitution;

The only one who is willing to speak truth even when its unpopular;

The only one who knows how to fix our economy;

The only one who truly supports a free market;

The only one who truly will reduce spending;

The only one who seeks to restore our stolen liberties;

The only one worthy of the Executive Office;

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## TheTexan

Just in case I didn't make myself clear:

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

No one but Paul.

We don't want another President like him.





or like him:

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Kingfisher

NO ONE BUT PAUL!

----------


## orenbus

> Wow, love this! Put this on t shirts!! +rep


I know someone mentioned wanting to buy a No One But Paul tshirt in another thread, figured I would post it here as well. Dave was kind enough to set this up for us. Proceeds go towards helping us pay for technology support/software/fees for the web site so we can continue to volunteer building out web apps and software for current and future projects supporting Ron Paul and liberty minded candidates.

*"No One But Paul":*

http://www.cafepress.com/noonebutpaul/8471729

----------


## Travlyr

> No one but Paul.
> 
> We don't want another President like him.


*Republican Establishment.*








> or like him:


*Democrat Establishment*






*Or the true conservative Ron Paul for Liberty, Peace, and Prosperity.*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cr2KV50BKQQ

*NoOneButPaul*

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul.*  Admittedly, I've wavered on this somewhat, as I really don't want Obama to get re-elected.  If my vote were based on only domestic issues, I would probably vote for someone like Romney in the general.  But, I simply won't support a candidate who's actually promising a war with Iran like Romney is doing.  That's a deal breaker for me, despite the fact that I think Romney would be better than Obama on domestic issues.

----------


## RPtotheWH

No One But Paul

----------


## The Gold Standard

> *No One But Paul.*  Admittedly, I've wavered on this somewhat, as I really don't want Obama to get re-elected.  If my vote were based on only domestic issues, I would probably vote for someone like Romney in the general.  But, I simply won't support a candidate who's actually promising a war with Iran like Romney is doing.  That's a deal breaker for me, despite the fact that I think Romney would be better than Obama on domestic issues.


Welcome to the club. Look at the bright side. At least the Democrat "socialists" will get the blame for the coming collapse.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

To anyone thinking that by pledging "No One But Paul" will guarantee another 4 years of Obama, believe me, neither the Grinch nor Mitt can beat Obama in the general.  ONLY PAUL CAN !!!.  If the party is so stupid as to turn their backs on the only man that has the support to beat Obama, then don't feel it's YOUR fault because you will not waiver from your support of Dr. Paul.  It's THEIR fault if they are stupid enough to put a wishy-washy neo-con against Obama...

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## orenbus

Everyone Make Sure to Signup and Pledge at this site:

http://www.noonebutpaul.com/

Also if you have facebook join the event here:

http://www.noonebutpaul.com/facebook

And spread the word! We want to get 20k attendees and 10k pledges so that we can reach 3M in direct donations to the campaign on Feb 14th.

(Bruno: please add this info in the OP)

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul*

NoOneButPaul.com

----------


## rblgenius

joined the group and signed the pldge.

----------


## Bruno

> Everyone Make Sure to Signup and Pledge at this site:
> 
> http://www.noonebutpaul.com/
> 
> Also if you have facebook join the event here:
> 
> http://www.noonebutpaul.com/facebook
> 
> And spread the word! We want to get 20k attendees and 10k pledges so that we can reach 3M in direct donations to the campaign on Feb 14th.
> ...


Thanks, added to the OP! 

So cool to have played a small part in a theme for a No One But Paul moneybomb, amazing videos, and cool No One But Paul logos! :

----------


## TheTexan

Because he's the only one who respects us enough to tell us the truth,

No one but Paul.

----------


## Lishy

I would write in Paul anyways!

----------


## phill4paul

Shhhhh. Be Vawy quite. We're hunting newo-cons.

 No One But Pwal!

----------


## row333au

http://www.ronpaulactionfigures.com/

----------


## DonovanJames

> Shhhhh. Be Vawy quite. We're hunting newo-cons.
> 
>  No One But Pwal!


To say I Lol'd would be a hyperbole. 

But I did smirk very hard and then took the time to tell you. *golf clap*

----------


## georgiaboy

> To anyone thinking that by pledging "No One But Paul" will guarantee another 4 years of Obama, believe me, neither the Grinch nor Mitt can beat Obama in the general.  ONLY PAUL CAN !!!.  If the party is so stupid as to turn their backs on the only man that has the support to beat Obama, then don't feel it's YOUR fault because you will not waiver from your support of Dr. Paul.  It's THEIR fault if they are stupid enough to put a wishy-washy neo-con against Obama...
> NO ONE BUT PAUL


In a nutshell.

----------


## Brett85

I can't believe that 27 members here are going to vote for Obama for President.  I'm not going to vote for Romney, but Obama is the most anti liberty President our country has ever had.  Even on the issues that I actually agree with most Democrats on like foreign intervention, civil liberties, and the drug war, Obama has big government positions on those issues as well.  He's not even a traditional Democrat.  He's basically a statist on every single issue.

----------


## TheTexan

> I can't believe that 27 members here are going to vote for Obama for President.  I'm not going to vote for Romney, but Obama is the most anti liberty President our country has ever had.  Even on the issues that I actually agree with most Democrats on like foreign intervention, civil liberties, and the drug war, Obama has big government positions on those issues as well.  He's not even a traditional Democrat.  He's basically a statist on every single issue.


2.8% :P

I'd say the majority of that 2.8% are only voting for Obama so that Rand can run in 2016.

----------


## Blue

> 2.8% :P
> 
> I'd say the majority of that 2.8% are only voting for Obama so that Rand can run in 2016.


Makes sense. Maybe Dems will jump ship if Obama does terrible in his next term, like Republicans did after Bush Jr.

----------


## orenbus

Just got this coupon code from cafepress to save 20% of NOBP items, it's only good for the next 12 hours and I think
it's only good for whoever uses it next, but since I'm not using this one figured I'd post it here in case someone was thinking of getting something:

coupon code: TANT40942

Also we added a bar chart at the bottom of the front page for the shop to provide more transparency on money raised so far. We plan to use this money to promote the feb 14th moneybomb.

http://www.cafepress.com/noonebutpaul

----------


## Captain Shays

I noticed on the No One But Paul website that there's nothing that says we won't vote for anyone but Paul. It's all about No One But Paul will audit the Fed, No One But Paul did this or that or won't do this or that.

I ain't about that right now. I already agree with just about everything the man says. What I am about now is not voting for anyone but Ron Paul in this election. I don't care what the media says. I don't give a crap about the GOP and I certainly don't care about ABO. This is about principle and on that I refuse to vote for any other candidate in this election

NO ONE BUT PAUL  means just that

----------


## Bruno

> I noticed on the No One But Paul website that there's nothing that says we won't vote for anyone but Paul. It's all about No One But Paul will audit the Fed, No One But Paul did this or that or won't do this or that.
> 
> I ain't about that right now. I already agree with just about everything the man says. What I am about now is not voting for anyone but Ron Paul in this election. I don't care what the media says. I don't give a crap about the GOP and I certainly don't care about ABO. This is about principle and on that I refuse to vote for any other candidate in this election
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL to means just that



+ rep

----------


## orenbus

> I noticed on the No One But Paul website that there's nothing that says we won't vote for anyone but Paul. It's all about No One But Paul will audit the Fed, No One But Paul did this or that or won't do this or that.
> 
> I ain't about that right now. I already agree with just about everything the man says. What I am about now is not voting for anyone but Ron Paul in this election. I don't care what the media says. I don't give a crap about the GOP and I certainly don't care about ABO. This is about principle and on that I refuse to vote for any other candidate in this election
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL to means just that


Agreed although the video on the website sends that message fairly clearly doesn't it? I think the end shot of the write-in photo from 2008 sends a visual of a strong message and captures it in a more impactful way than any I can think of. In other words a picture is worth a thousand words, the intention here is pretty clear. I, like Ron Paul, am not an absolutist, although I would sooner eat through my own arm than think about voting for Romney, Gingrich or Obama.




NOBP!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

no one but paul

----------


## georgiaboy

Only 21 more voters to get this poll to 1000 -- BUMP!

----------


## georgiaboy

18 votes to 1000 bump

----------


## donnay

I even more eager to scream this from the rooftops now!


*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!*

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I can't believe that 27 members here are going to vote for Obama for President.  I'm not going to vote for Romney, but *Obama is the most anti liberty President our country has ever had*.  Even on the issues that I actually agree with most Democrats on like foreign intervention, civil liberties, and the drug war, Obama has big government positions on those issues as well.  He's not even a traditional Democrat.  He's basically a statist on every single issue.


Please don't make ignorant comments like that unless backed up with corroborating facts. He is not anywhere near as bad as Lincoln, Wilson, & FDR. I would even argue that LBJ is worse than Obama. He is bad, but not the worst. As far as 4 and 5...him and Bush II are tied.

----------


## Nathan Hale

Liberty movement unite!

----------


## Elwar

Moneybomb:

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://www.NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

16 poll votes to 1000.

Paul or Obama.  Figure it out, GOP!

----------


## pauletteNV

Gets my support, while the GOP loses it!

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

No one but Paul!

*If GOP doesn't nominate him then sink this thing with Libertarian ticket; many people are sick of two-party-scam anyway!*

----------


## georgiaboy

11 more votes on the poll gets us to 1000!

No One But Paul.

----------


## georgiaboy

//

----------


## Travlyr

10 More!

NoOneButPaul.com

----------


## Captain Shays

NO ONE BUT PAUL is my equivalent to GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH

----------


## Captain Shays

> Please don't make ignorant comments like that unless backed up with corroborating facts. He is not anywhere near as bad as Lincoln, Wilson, & FDR. I would even argue that LBJ is worse than Obama. He is bad, but not the worst. As far as 4 and 5...him and Bush II are tied.


Just give him time and the right circumstances. So far, I guess strip searching an old lady at an airport, TSA agents putting their hands down a little girl's pants and assassinating US citizens is just a warm up

----------


## MsDoodahs

bumpage for da cause.

----------


## georgiaboy

7 votes to get the poll to 1000!

NOBP

----------


## Captain Shays

OK Please give me a link to the poll

----------


## georgiaboy

CS - it's at the top of this thread

And then there were 4.  remaining.  to have 1000 responders to the poll. 

NOBP

----------


## MsDoodahs

hello?

Where ARE those last four folks?

----------


## georgiaboy

4

more

poll responders

please

^^see top of page!^^

NOBP

----------


## georgiaboy

And then there were 3 left!

Talk about voter turnout -- over 300 members online now, and only 3 of them need to come here and vote in this poll.

It only counts if you vote, people!

----------


## georgiaboy

2 2 go

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul,* because the warmongering GOP needs to learn a lesson.

----------


## georgiaboy

C'mon folks!  2 more members needed to answer the poll question at the top of this thread to surpass the 1000 mark!

Let's do this!

NOBP!!

----------


## georgiaboy

That's it.  I'm a conspiracy theorist now.

Obviously there is a very huge very organized plan aworking to keep this poll from reaching 1000 votes.

What else could explain the fact that only two more votes are needed, yet the ticker stays stuck at 998.

Yield, yield I say!  Unmask thyselves, traitors to the ballot!

Let the votes be counted!

NOBP!

----------


## Elwar

1 more to go!


http://www.NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

who will be the lucky one?  will it be you?

----------


## georgiaboy

C'mon, folks, we can't leave the poll sitting at 9-9-9 all night!

One more vote.

----------


## georgiaboy

*1000 VOTES.  YAY!!!

No One But Paul!!!*




Just a small example of what it takes to get out the vote. Tireless, irate, but doable.

/back now to your regularly scheduled postings

----------


## MsDoodahs

YAY!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Bruno

*No One But Paul*  supporters actually stuck around tonight and became delegates in Colorado and Minnesota.

----------


## PolicyReader

> *No One But Paul*  supporters actually stuck around tonight and became delegates in Colorado and Minnesota.


And that's how we win this thing

----------


## Travlyr

> And that's how we win this thing


That's the way it works. Be a *No One But Paul* delegate.

----------


## Elwar

http://www.NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Elwar

> http://www.NoOneButPaul.com !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this

----------


## georgiaboy

For 2012, it's Paul or Obama.

I know my choice.  Yours?

----------


## Bruno

> For 2012, it's Paul or Obama.
> 
> I know my choice.  Yours?


I'm 100% positive of my choice!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Ron Paul* has earned my vote. He has worked so hard over the years to spread the truth. Ron Paul is most courageous. 

NoOneButPaul.com

----------


## Bruno

Money Bomb Theme Bump 

Happy Valentine's Day!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## ironj221

Wish I could change my vote, because it went from:

"If Ron Paul not nominee, I have no idea how I'd vote! Make Ron Paul nominee!"

to:

"No one but Paul, else write-in Paul"

----------


## TheTexan

(nobp)

----------


## georgiaboy

NOBP moneybomb in progress bump!

Hey Media and GOP, over $1M raised since yesterday, to let you know we won't be co-opterized.  We see clearly now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Watch

No one but PAUL ! ! ! !

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## kingwilly34

Don't know if this has been discussed already because I don't have the patience to read this whole thread, but I want to know who said if Paul doesn't get the nomination they would vote for Obama and to give reasons. I mean, is it even possible for these two be further apart ideologically?

----------


## georgiaboy

> Don't know if this has been discussed already because I don't have the patience to read this whole thread, but I want to know who said if Paul doesn't get the nomination they would vote for Obama and to give reasons. I mean, is it even possible for these two be further apart ideologically?


Possibilities
1. They are democrats/independents, sick enough of Obama's lies regarding ending wars, supporting civil liberties to support Paul, but not the other GOP nominees.
2. They are game-playing conservatives who want to stick it to the GOP for not supporting Paul.

To your question on ideology, Obama and Paul are just about as far apart as Newt Romneytorum and Paul are.  Obama and Newt Romneytorum are ideologically different sides of the same big gov't fiat coin.  Paul is his own gold Liberty Eagle.

----------


## Red Green

Well to answer kingwilly, if Paul is not the nominee I would not only vote for Obama, I would encourage everyone I know to vote for Obama.


The reason is simple: we are playing a two party game at this point.  The third party idea is hamstrung by the rules the two party monopoly has created and what Paul has proved is if enough people get involved, you can actually start to move a political party in the right direction.  The best way to make use of the momentum that Dr. Paul has created is to work hard at capturing the Republican party, or rescuing it if that is how you want to view it, from the establishment statists that run it now.  

So if the nominee is Romney or Santorum, do I have a dog in the presidential race?  Yes, and that dog would be Obama because we need to be looking to 2016 and if Romney or Santorum actually get elected president, then there will be no contest for the nomination in 2016.  Having the Republican party lose the 2012 presidential election keeps the 2016 nominee position open for someone like Rand Paul to pick up where his dad left off.  

So the short answer to why I would vote for Obama is because we need the Republican party open come 2016.

----------


## Shane Harris

> Well to answer kingwilly, if Paul is not the nominee I would not only vote for Obama, I would encourage everyone I know to vote for Obama.
> 
> 
> The reason is simple: we are playing a two party game at this point.  The third party idea is hamstrung by the rules the two party monopoly has created and what Paul has proved is if enough people get involved, you can actually start to move a political party in the right direction.  The best way to make use of the momentum that Dr. Paul has created is to work hard at capturing the Republican party, or rescuing it if that is how you want to view it, from the establishment statists that run it now.  
> 
> So if the nominee is Romney or Santorum, do I have a dog in the presidential race?  Yes, and that dog would be Obama because we need to be looking to 2016 and if Romney or Santorum actually get elected president, then there will be no contest for the nomination in 2016.  Having the Republican party lose the 2012 presidential election keeps the 2016 nominee position open for someone like Rand Paul to pick up where his dad left off.  
> 
> So the short answer to why I would vote for Obama is because we need the Republican party open come 2016.


I feel the same. Not to mention the GOP will become apathetic once again if they are in power. No one will care about spending and go about like everything is fine and changed to the good old days of Bush before all of the government intrusion which the GOP seems to think just started in 2009? So in a nutshell we need to let Obama stay in in order to save the republicans from themselves. Not to mention I genuinely find Obama the lesser of two evils next to Newt and Santorum (not as much Romney). Another thing to think about is since you know they represent the same future for this country and are basically rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic, I would rather have a wolf than a wolf in sheep's clothing. Furthermore any GOP candidate represents a real threat of all out jingoistic fascist war greater than anything we might get under Obama. And whereas Obama may at least speak about civil liberties the GOP candidates will not hesitate to re-instate the draft or enact more stuff like the Patriot Act and NDAA. I would be horrified if either Newt or Santorum were President. Romney's bad too but I don't see him as quite so dangerous, probably on the same level as Obama. That being said I do not plan on voting for Obama but will secretly hope he wins. He probably won't need my help to win in PA regardless.

----------


## Brett85

> Well to answer kingwilly, if Paul is not the nominee I would not only vote for Obama, I would encourage everyone I know to vote for Obama.
> 
> 
> The reason is simple: we are playing a two party game at this point.  The third party idea is hamstrung by the rules the two party monopoly has created and what Paul has proved is if enough people get involved, you can actually start to move a political party in the right direction.  The best way to make use of the momentum that Dr. Paul has created is to work hard at capturing the Republican party, or rescuing it if that is how you want to view it, from the establishment statists that run it now.  
> 
> So if the nominee is Romney or Santorum, do I have a dog in the presidential race?  Yes, and that dog would be Obama because we need to be looking to 2016 and if Romney or Santorum actually get elected president, then there will be no contest for the nomination in 2016.  Having the Republican party lose the 2012 presidential election keeps the 2016 nominee position open for someone like Rand Paul to pick up where his dad left off.  
> 
> So the short answer to why I would vote for Obama is because we need the Republican party open come 2016.


I don't agree with this whole idea of "strategic voting."  I think that people should just vote for the candidate who they agree with on the issues and let the chips fall where they may.  I don't see how people can vote for someone who they disagree with so strongly on the issues, regardless if that's Obama or someone like Santorum.  Our country would be a lot better off if people simply voted for politicians who reflect their values on the issues.  I'll simply write in Ron Paul's name on the ballot in November unless the Constitution Party nominates someone decent.

----------


## Captain Shays

Well if you threatened to jam hot pins into my eyes I wouldn't vote for Obama.

For me and my house its


NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

I'd say if GOP doesn't nominate Paul & Libertarian or Constitution Party don't put a decent candidate either, then just vote Obama & let him win by a landslide then the scumbag GOP will come to us begging for support & they'll have to accept someone who's truly conservative next time around (of course, in the meantime we'll have infiltrated GOP even more, putting in our people at local-chairs & heads, etc )

Of course, if Ron himself runs Libertarian then the option would be crystal-clear 

I just don't understand the point of write-ins, I think it's better to just vote for a different party & make your vote count & show them that no particular party owns you

----------


## Captain Shays

> I'd say if GOP doesn't nominate Paul & Libertarian or Constitution Party don't put a decent candidate either, then just vote Obama & let him win by a landslide then the scumbag GOP will come to us begging for support & they'll have to accept someone who's truly conservative next time around (of course, in the meantime we'll have infiltrated GOP even more, putting in our people at local-chairs & heads, etc )
> 
> Of course, if Ron himself runs Libertarian then the option would be crystal-clear 
> 
> I just don't understand the point of write-ins, I think it's better to just vote for a different party & make your vote count & show them that no particular party owns you


The point of a write in is simply to vote your conscience. There's really nothing complicated about it. You're writing in the candidate who you think is the best qualified and or who you most agree with. It's really that simple.

For me, that candidate is 

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Roxi



----------


## Roxi

um yeah, that's supposed to be Ron Paul's alien brother. Uh huh. Sticking with that.
#notanartist

----------


## PolicyReader

> I'd say if GOP doesn't nominate Paul & Libertarian or Constitution Party don't put a decent candidate either, then just vote Obama & let him win by a landslide then the scumbag GOP will come to us begging for support & they'll have to accept someone who's truly conservative next time around (of course, in the meantime we'll have infiltrated GOP even more, putting in our people at local-chairs & heads, etc )
> 
> Of course, if Ron himself runs Libertarian then the option would be crystal-clear 
> 
> I just don't understand the point of write-ins, I think it's better to just vote for a different party & make your vote count & show them that no particular party owns you





> The point of a write in is simply to vote your conscience. There's really nothing complicated about it. You're writing in the candidate who you think is the best qualified and or who you most agree with. It's really that simple.
> 
> For me, that candidate is 
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL


I wrote Paul in last cycle and am likely to do so again, that having been said if a "third" party gets enough of the vote in the general it will earn a "seat at the table" (at least if the rules are actually followed as opposed to bent after the fact)  so I can see voting for a third party based on that if it seems someone has a shot of getting the votes.  That's a form of tactical voting I understand 
That being said I think for my part the choice remains clear *No One But Paul*  (of course if I find out my state bi-laws are such that they don't even count the write in votes then I might vote third party _depending_... /shrug)

----------


## Red Green

> I don't agree with this whole idea of "strategic voting."  I think that people should just vote for the candidate who they agree with on the issues and let the chips fall where they may.  I don't see how people can vote for someone who they disagree with so strongly on the issues, regardless if that's Obama or someone like Santorum.  Our country would be a lot better off if people simply voted for politicians who reflect their values on the issues.  I'll simply write in Ron Paul's name on the ballot in November unless the Constitution Party nominates someone decent.


If you approach this as each battle is its own war, then you lose.  If anything 2008 taught us is that you have to be in this for the long game.  RP supporters started to get involved in 2008 and as a result, in 2012 RP is a viable candidate instead of just a fringe gadfly.  If McCain had won in 2008 all of that would have been brought to a grinding halt, just as it will this time round if Romney or Santorum get elected.  That's why it's imperative that should Dr. Paul not be the candidate that everyone on these forums not only vote for Obama, but literally campaign for him.  

Besides, I can thank Obama for one thing: thanks to him hating government has moved into the mainstream.

----------


## libertybrewcity

I voted for John McCain in 2008 so I really have to make up for that..I'll probably have to write in Ron Paul for the rest of my life just to get over the guilt I feel from that vote.

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Brett85

> That's why it's imperative that should Dr. Paul not be the candidate that everyone on these forums not only vote for Obama, but literally campaign for him.


That's ridiculous.  You could hold a gun to my head, and I still wouldn't vote for Obama.  I'll either vote for a 3rd party candidate or write Ron's name in on the ballot, as most Ron Paul supporters are doing.

----------


## Brett85

> I voted for John McCain in 2008 so I really have to make up for that..I'll probably have to write in Ron Paul for the rest of my life just to get over the guilt I feel from that vote.


Me too.

----------


## Captain Shays

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## PolicyReader

Here's a Poll on an external site, I think the voters in this thread should give it some love and make it clear that the answer is

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*




> With recent rumours of a Paul/Romney alliance, we at RP Delegates felt it was appropriate to asses the sentiments on our our Facebook page. What we've found is an interesting mix of results with 200 current respondents. There are a number of different opinions, which are all valid and likewise appreciated. 
> 
> You can participate in the poll by voting at this link.
> 
> No doubt about it, should Ron Paul be successful at obtaining the number of required delegates at the Republican National Convention in Tampa Bay, Florida - Then he will go on to face Obama in the general election. He will then make his own pick for Vice President. This scenario is ideal, and will be exactly what we're working so hard to accomplish. Ron Paul and his supporters will stop at nothing to take back the GOP and put a constitutionalist in the Whitehouse.
> 
> What if Ron Paul and the other candidates didn’t acquire enough delegates to secure the nomination on the first ballot? Well, what we have here is what’s called a “Brokered Convention“. Ron needs to secure 1144 delegates to win the nomination with a total in attendance of 2380.
> 
> Remember to participate in the poll.
> ...

----------


## Travlyr

I am looking forward to the results to this poll.



> With recent rumours of a Paul/Romney alliance, we at RP Delegates felt it was appropriate to asses the sentiments on our our Facebook page. What we've found is an interesting mix of results with 200 current respondents. There are a number of different opinions, which are all valid and likewise appreciated. 
> 
> You can participate in the poll by voting at this link.
> 
> No doubt about it, should Ron Paul be successful at obtaining the number of required delegates at the Republican National Convention in Tampa Bay, Florida - Then he will go on to face Obama in the general election. He will then make his own pick for Vice President. This scenario is ideal, and will be exactly what we're working so hard to accomplish. Ron Paul and his supporters will stop at nothing to take back the GOP and put a constitutionalist in the Whitehouse.
> 
> What if Ron Paul and the other candidates didnt acquire enough delegates to secure the nomination on the first ballot? Well, what we have here is whats called a Brokered Convention. Ron needs to secure 1144 delegates to win the nomination with a total in attendance of 2380.
> 
> Remember to participate in the poll.
> ...


*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

Can't wait to see the results

As for now



NO ONE BUT PAUL.......thats Ron Paul

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul,* because any other vote would be a wasted vote.

----------


## ninepointfive

*No One But Paul!* 

(And shift the Overton Window closer to him for everyone else)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's ridiculous.  You could hold a gun to my head, and I still wouldn't vote for Obama.  I'll either vote for a 3rd party candidate or write Ron's name in on the ballot, as most Ron Paul supporters are doing.


This.

If it's all about principles and not caving in, that has to include "strategic" voting as well.

No, I won't do that, a vote for Obama is as big a violation of principles as a vote for any of the others, since there will be, at the end of the day, no real difference in policy or direction.

This is like "opting out" at the airport, not about "winning" but simply about making a stand.

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## PolicyReader

> This.
> 
> If it's all about principles and not caving in, that has to include "strategic" voting as well.
> 
> No, I won't do that, a vote for Obama is as big a violation of principles as a vote for any of the others, since there will be, at the end of the day, no real difference in policy or direction.
> 
> This is like "opting out" at the airport, not about "winning" but simply about making a stand.
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL*


^^This

I usually make at least some effort to avoid political "buzzwords" but I've made an exception with *Obamney* because honestly even tho it's a buzz word / sound bite it is actually quite accurate, and many high powered corporations have put there money where my mouth is in support of this idea.
I may not agree with elitist status quo lobbyists on much but this I have to say they've nailed it.  When it comes to Romney/Obama the correct description is "substantially similar" (to miss appropriate the Federal ruling regarding untested GMO food products  )

----------


## Travlyr

> This.
> 
> If it's all about principles and not caving in, that has to include "strategic" voting as well.
> 
> No, I won't do that, a vote for Obama is as big a violation of principles as a vote for any of the others, since there will be, at the end of the day, no real difference in policy or direction.
> 
> This is like "opting out" at the airport, not about "winning" but simply about making a stand.
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL*


This.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## jolynna

No one but Paul.

War with Iran is a DONE DEAL if Romney is elected.

Romney is the most pro-militarism and anti-islamic in the bunch. Much, much, much, much MORE SO than Santorum. Romney is more phobic about Islamic jihadists than Santorum is about birth control.

I know one of Romney's cousins who has a restaurant not far from where I live and I've followed what Romney has done and said over the years. He is a STONE COLD ANTI ISLAMIC PHOBE. Headlines from interviews with Romney.


    It's a terrible idea to cut defense. (Oct 2011)
    Devoted to making America the strongest nation on Earth. (Oct 2011)
    Strong Economy; Strong Military; Strong People. (Mar 2010)
    Increase defense spending. (Mar 2010)
*  Recognize the scope and reality of the jihadist threat. (Mar 2010)*
    Strengthen soft power because it is real power. (Mar 2010)
    Defense cost comparison US vs PRC. (Mar 2010)
*Our nuclear arsenal must be updated comprehensively. (Mar 2010)*
    Allies must increase defense spending to a fair share. (Mar 2010)
    No Miranda rights for suicide bombers. (Feb 2010)
    Closing Guantanamo leaves America vulnerable to another 9/11. (Feb 2009)
    Raise military spending. (Feb 2008)
* Add 100,000 to the military without a draft. (Jan 2008)
    Best to not say whether waterboarding is torture or not. (Jan 2008)
    Not wise for us to describe our interrogation techniques*. (Nov 2007)
    Lawyers are the last people to ask about war decisions. (Oct 2007)
    FactCheck: Bush cut military budget as much as Bill Clinton. (Oct 2007)
    Apologized for comparing public service to military service. (Sep 2007)
* Wiretap mosques to keep tabs on Islamic extremists. (Sep 2007)*
*   Sharply increase military investment to face radical jihad. (Aug 2007)*
*   Global military & non-military effort to defeat jihad. (Aug 2007)*
    Don’t weaken Musharraf; we need ally against Bin Laden. (Aug 2007)
*  Double Guantanamo, to avoid access to lawyers. (May 2007)*
    Eligible for draft in 1969; regrets not having served. (Mar 2007)
*FBI wiretaps and spying on immigrants OK. (Dec 2006)*
    Use both military actions to defeat Jihadists. (Dec 2006)
* Jihadists attack to destroy all moderate governments. (Jan 2006)*
*We need at least 100,000 more troops in our military. (Jan 2006)*
    Islamic terror has nothing to do with US policy of bases. (Jan 2006) 

MORE:

Romney's 44 page foreign policy paper (the foreward is by Eliot Cohen, Romney's Iranian advisor), the paper is PURE IMPERIALISM, justifying "world policing", "nation building" and *expanding  legal authority for U.S. officials conducting the “war on terror.”* His white paper says: *“As president, Mitt Romney will empower all relevant military, intelligence, and homeland security agencies with the appropriate legal authority and policy guidance to dismantle terrorist groups and prevent terrorist attacks on our homeland and on targets abroad.”*-- http://www.mittromney.com/sites/defa...itePaper_0.pdf

Romney op-ed from Wall Street Journal: If Elected I'd Deploy Ships to the Gulf & Prepare for War With Iran http://news.antiwar.com/2011/11/10/r...war-with-iran/ & http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...373481512.html

About Romney's foreign policy adviser on Iran: http://alethonews.wordpress.com/2012...s-man-on-iran/

Mitt Romneys says he will invade Iran to keep them from acquiring nuclear capability: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2uKZ2g8J1I

The media is tip toeing around Romney and Obama and NOT doing their jobs WHICH LEAVES voters NOT knowing what they are going to get into. PLEASE, PLEASE, please read Mitt Romney's American Century White Paper. He is saying UP FRONT he INTENDS to *EXPAND* the *"WAR ON TERROR"* and give MILITARY INTELLIGENCE *M-O-R-E* POWER.

In my opinion.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul.*  A choice between Barack Obama and Mitt Romney is a choice between whether you want to spend trillions of dollars on domestic welfare programs, or whether you want to spend trillions of dollars on endless war.  I choose neither.

----------


## georgiaboy

la la la

No One But Paul -- voted for you today, Dr. Paul!

la la la

Silly GOP, ya still aren't getting it.

la la la

No big deal, though, we're never gonna quit, and we're growing all the time, which means you're shrinking all the time.

la la la

We will win.  We have to.  Time is on our side.

la la la

No One But Paul.

----------


## Sola_Fide

NOBP

Bump for any visitors on Super Tuesday

Ron Paul's supporters are not for sale.  You will understand this in the coming weeks and months.  We promise.

----------


## liberty2897

NOBP

----------


## justatrey

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## bunklocoempire

*NOBP*

----------


## georgiaboy

Paul or Obama, GOP.  Looks like you're making your 2008 bed all over again.

----------


## Okie RP fan

Hey, GOP, we've warned you. 

We will stick by our words.

----------


## DerickVonD

Ron or Rand

----------


## Travlyr

*If Ron Paul is not the GOP nominee, then they are toast. Burnt toast with rotten eggs. Stupid. Very Stupid.
*
*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

The more the media mistreats him. The longer his party marginalizes him. The more blatant their deception becomess but in equal or greater proportion so our resolve to counter that with our strong unbending support for this great man.

Don't think for one minute that our level of integrity is on the same as your's. Don't think for one second that truth and right mean the same thing to you as to us. They don't! We know what truth is and what we hear from the media and the partisan elites is not it. At first we didn't know what the truth was. All we knew was that we didn't here it. But when, we searched we found it in a great man. A man whose words reflect accurately the words of the great men who founded this great country.

Your words contradict those men. Your actions shame their memory and cause them to turn over in their graves. As a result, we are hated by many people in many different countries while you lie to us and tell us it's our fault for being free and prosperous while the truth hits you in your face. That it was your bomb that killed their mother and daughter. That it was your manipulation of currency that drove them into such dire poverty that they couldn't afford to eat. That it was your influence on their government that supported the dictator that oppressed them. THAT Is why they hate us you LIARS not because of us.

And how did you come into such power and influence in the first place? By the very same tactics you're using right now to deprive us of the candidate who will stop your evil. You have done this for a long time for these things didn't happen overnight. You have maitnained your power through intrigue, deception, and propaganda if not by sheer force and violence.

Do not think for one second that good and decent people who are sick and tired of your wars, and violence, and lies and debt, and the theft of our freedoms will support the candidates who will bring us more wars, deeper debt and more loss of our freedoms.

This is our battle cry. This is our resolve. This comes from our hearts and through our informed minds.


*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## liberalnurse

Perfect.  +rep  NOBP

----------


## Travlyr

> The more the media mistreats him. The longer his party marginalizes him. The more blatant their deception becomess but in equal or greater proportion so our resolve to counter that with our strong unbending support for this great man.
> 
> Don't think for one minute that our level of integrity is on the same as your's. Don't think for one second that truth and right mean the same thing to you as to us. They don't! We know what truth is and what we hear from the media and the partisan elites is not it. At first we didn't know what the truth was. All we knew was that we didn't here it. But when, we searched we found it in a great man. A man whose words reflect accurately the words of the great men who founded this great country.
> 
> Your words contradict those men. Your actions shame their memory and cause them to turn over in their graves. As a result, we are hated by many people in many different countries while you lie to us and tell us it's our fault for being free and prosperous while the truth hits you in your face. That it was your bomb that killed their mother and daughter. That it was your manipulation of currency that drove them into such dire poverty that they couldn't afford to eat. That it was your influence on their government that supported the dictator that oppressed them. THAT Is why they hate us you LIARS not because of us.
> 
> And how did you come into such power and influence in the first place? By the very same tactics you're using right now to deprive us of the candidate who will stop your evil. You have done this for a long time for these things didn't happen overnight. You have maitnained your power through intrigue, deception, and propaganda if not by sheer force and violence.
> 
> Do not think for one second that good and decent people who are sick and tired of your wars, and violence, and lies and debt, and the theft of our freedoms will support the candidates who will bring us more wars, deeper debt and more loss of our freedoms.
> ...


This, folks, is well stated. We are tired of the wars for profit, the debt, and police who believe they are immune to law. We're tired of the dumb lies we've been told and getting thrown in jail for growing industrial hemp for crying out loud. We are sick of the shenanigans. 

This election is Liberty vs. Tyranny ...

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## ronpaulordietrying

Only 35 of 1058 people said they would vote for another GOP person ..I am not surprised...I don't think we need the GOP guys. Thanks to Dr Paul liberty is stronger than ever and we will soon overthrow the GOP with libertarians 

If the GOP doesn't choose Ron Paul this along with other data shows us  how much trouble they are in. Not only because they will lose to Obama but because our generation and our movement are not welcome in the GOP and I feel our numbers will soon be greater.

----------


## liberalnurse

cool t-shirt on ebay.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ron-Paul-No-...item3f1430931b

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## buffed

If Paul didn't win but he cut some kind of deal and asked for his supporter's vote I would consider what he had to say.  If he was out of the picture completely I will go back to voting for the Libertarian candidate, probably Johnson.

----------


## TheTexan

While the others are arguing who would be the best at running a tyranny, Dr. Paul offers freedom

NOBP

----------


## 40oz

End the Fed, then we can talk. No One But Paul!

----------


## HardyMacia

This "No One But Paul" movement when Governor Gary Johnson will be on the ballot in all 50 states as a Libertarian gives me very little hope in the larger overall liberty movement.

Really? Paul has even said, "I wouldn't think of supporting anyone other than Gary Johnson".

By all means push for Paul all the way through the GOP convention, but we do need a backup plan. Writing in Paul isn't a backup plan. You might as well quite after the GOP convention if that is your plan. If Paul doesn't pull off an upset then supporting Johnson and getting him into the general election debates is the huge next step for the liberty movement in America. 

(I'd much rather see Paul drop out of the GOP race in by May 4th and attend the LP convention then we can have Johnson and Paul on the same ticket and that will crush Obama/Romney)

- Hardy

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

I wonder if Ron Paul could get the endorsements of both the Constitution and the Libertrian Party along with Ralph Nader?

----------


## Brett85

I regret not voting for Chuck Baldwin in 2008, so maybe I'll just write his name in on the ballot this time to make up for last time, if he isn't the Constitution Party nominee this year.  I get tired of people saying that Ron Paul supporters are part of a "cult," so I may just vote for someone who has views that are similar to Ron's views.

----------


## PolicyReader

> I wonder if Ron Paul could get the endorsements of both the Constitution and the Libertrian Party along with Ralph Nader?


This is actually the only way I see a 3rd party run working out.  If established parties were willing to work with Paul it could be done in an effective manner.

As to endorsements while I couldn't vote for anyone in the GOP or Obama I could accept voting 3rd party of Paul endorsed the candidate.
(mostly because I haven't researched who's the ticket for any of them this year or their backgrounds so it would help my confidence in them)

----------


## georgiaboy

Dear me, GOP, breaking your own rules all over the place, disenfranchising active Republicans?

Why are you doing this, to folks whose only desire is to have an actual conservative be given a fair hearing?  Isn't this why there's a delegate process to begin with to go along with the popular votes?  So the most active, knowledgeable, passionate Republicans can drive the nomination process?  Otherwise why not just tally the popular votes across the nation?

The activism of real small government conservatives should be making the GOP ecstatic.

And remember, GOP, we've realized the game you've been playing with us for all these years, and we aren't playing any more.

Either nominate a small gov't guy like Ron Paul, or we use our precious vote elsewhere.  We're trying to help you do just that.  Why not join us?

If I didn't know better, I'd think you were disenfranchising republicans just so you could guarantee an Obama win.  You wouldn't do that, now would you? Hmm?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

dropping this off in this thread because it won't get buried here.

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

> This is actually the only way I see a 3rd party run working out.  If established parties were willing to work with Paul it could be done in an effective manner.
> 
> As to endorsements while I couldn't vote for anyone in the GOP or Obama I could accept voting 3rd party of Paul endorsed the candidate.
> (mostly because I haven't researched who's the ticket for any of them this year or their backgrounds so it would help my confidence in them)


That's another way Ron could run and our votes counted. I keep saying as I have all along. We NEED a repository for our votes that WILL be counted. I will go along with the NOBP sentiment but at the same time I knew before that if I voted Libertarian, Green or Constitution like I did in 08 my vote would be counted. If I write Ron Paul on my ballot they might just throw it away and the establishment will never acknowledge that_____number of people threw their election away for them. In other words, I don't want them to throw my vote away. I want to throw their chances away for what they have done

----------


## AgentOrange

> This "No One But Paul" movement when Governor Gary Johnson will be on the ballot in all 50 states as a Libertarian gives me very little hope in the larger overall liberty movement.


Because of "sore loser" laws, Gary Johnson will NOT be on the ballot in all 50 states (I think there are 4 states that would keep him off.) That's assuming he gets the Libertarian nomination....many libertarians are against him at this point, precisely because he can not legally be on the ballot in all 50 states.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Because of "sore loser" laws, Gary Johnson will NOT be on the ballot in all 50 states (I think there are 4 states that would keep him off.) That's assuming he gets the Libertarian nomination....many libertarians are against him at this point, precisely because he can not legally be on the ballot in all 50 states.


RJ Harris is a much better candidate than Gary imho

----------


## georgiaboy

No One But Paul!

This r3volution is so great.  Folks who haven't gotten it yet just don' know what they're missing.  We're really changing things.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just got off the phone with a buddy of mine in Florida.

He had never heard of the NOBP movement, but he is voting:

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

A chant suggestion for the floor of the convention:

*To Hell With Them All - No One But Paul*

----------


## sailingaway

I like the chant, but not for that location.  If we are there, we are trying to get in deeper and make it ours.

----------


## Travlyr

> No One But Paul!
> 
> This r3volution is so great.  Folks who haven't gotten it yet just don' know what they're missing.  We're really changing things.


QFT!

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Travlyr

> A chant suggestion for the floor of the convention:
> 
> *To Hell With Them All - No One But Paul*



To Hell With Them All - *No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

My committment is stronger than ever.

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## Anti Federalist

*To Hell With Them All - No One But Paul*

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

And then there were three.

I heartily welcome my fellow Republicans and conservatives to the Ron Paul 2012 presidential campaign.  Together we can get him the nomination, get real conservatism into the White House, and restore our great land!

Romney is McCain '08 redux, ensuring an Obama victory.

Join in with the passion and principles you know are what makes America great.  Join us and support Ron Paul to victory!

----------


## Travlyr

Will the GOP leadership be smart enough to nominate the most principled conservative for president in 2012? Or will it be the end of the GOP?

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Now, more than ever before, it is so refreshing, so simple:

*To Hell With Them All - No One But Paul*

----------


## rb3b3

no one but paul for my entire family and i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

Last night I got a call to take "a brief poll".  I was busy playing with our 3 month old, but took the call.  
(questions paraphrased below) 

Q: "Who are you supporting for the Republican nominee?"  
A: "Ron Paul."  
Q: "How would you rate the strength of your support?"  
A: "Extremely strong."  
Q: "And who is your 2nd choice for the Republican nominee?"  
A: "My 1st choice is my 2nd choice.  Ron Paul."  
Q: "What are your top two issues this election cycle?  (provides list) 
A: "Ending the wars and following the Constitution."  

"Thank you for your time.  This poll was conducted by Ron Paul 2012."  


Now more than ever, *
No One But Paul! *

----------


## Travlyr

*To Hell With Them All - No One But Paul*

----------


## V3n

Every time I hear "Mitt Romney, _the presumptive nominee_" spoken on radio or tv, it only strengthens my resolve.

I will NEVER vote for that man.

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!*

----------


## georgiaboy

> Every time I hear "Mitt Romney, _the presumptive nominee_" spoken on radio or tv, it only strengthens my resolve.
> 
> I will NEVER vote for that man.
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL!*


Instead of having to think up a bumper line, I only needed to QFT.

NOBP!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul!*

----------


## orenbus

NOBP!!

Donate to Ron Paul on April 22th @ 2:30pm for the In-It-To-Win-It mini - moneybomb! LET'S DO IT! GOAL $100K Watch Live http://fbnlivestream.com

Retweet:

http://twitter.com/#!/ronpaulcountry...29621220614144

----------


## Brett85

*No One But Paul,* because voting for the lesser of four evils simply isn't an option.

----------


## Dogsoldier

Gary johnson is for sure gonna be the libertarian choice?His foreign policy is the same as the GOP.WTH?Your telling me I'll have no choice but to write Pauls name in?If Paul isnt the nominee I want to vote libertarian but not Gary Johnson.I WANT A LIBERTARIAN!!!

----------


## Lightweis

I wouldn't vote for Mit if someone held a RPG to my head

----------


## Anti Federalist

Constitution Party Fail

Constitution party nominates neo con Virgil Goode as nominee for President.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-for-President.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Captain Shays

I am laying down my own STAND MY GROUND LAW


NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## MatWhite

I can't believe that last choice has lasted over half a year without getting corrected, still making it look like a caveman is answering the question.

----------


## Travlyr

GOP, if you are in it to win it, then nominate Ron Paul because he has the most support by far.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

Well after the Romney five state sweep yesterday, he is all but annointed as the GOP nominee. We conservatives are told that we all need to get behind our candidate to beat the worst president in history. Really? With who his mirror image?

I stand my ground on principle.


NO ONE BUT PAUL.

----------


## georgiaboy

Romney?

After all the tea parties, all the chatter about bailouts, debt ceilings, etc.

For real now.    Wait, ROMNEY?!?  Please tell me I'm dreaming.

No One But Paul!

----------


## Elwar

I will not vote for another 8 years of Obama policies.

I will vote for NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!

----------


## georgiaboy

This is my bond:  to support this cause and its adherents and candidates to my dying breath.

No One But Paul

----------


## justatrey

*No One But Paul*

----------


## georgiaboy

convention sauce.

Happy Cinco de Mayo. Viva!

NOBP

----------


## Travlyr

I pledge to vote for a limited government constitutional conservative for president.

*No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

NO ONE BUT PAUL!

And Gary Johnson isn't an acceptable alternative, just read this:
http://dailycaller.com/2012/04/09/th...oreign-policy/

----------


## Anti Federalist

Been a while.

*No One But Paul.*

GOP will lose with Obamney in 2012

----------


## Okie RP fan

Let's show them our numbers. 

No one but Paul. You have been warned, GOP!

----------


## Anti Federalist

I don't give a $#@! about campaign emails, dreary speculation, GOP dirty tricks (gee, what a $#@!ing surprise there, huh?  ) or money problems.

I'm voting Ron Paul in November.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Elwar

N
O
B
P

----------


## georgiaboy

this little light of mine,
I'm gonna let it shine...

----------


## porchdog

is it possible to write in with the electronic voting machines?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> is it possible to write in with the electronic voting machines?


Sure.

Leave *this* stuck to the screen.



*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Captain Shays

I just stopped in to say


NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## phill4paul

4 more years of Obama. Sorry, GOP. You should have voted like me.

----------


## Bruno

Now more than ever, my resolve is rock solid.  

I will not vote for Romney, unless there is some world-changing, paradigm-shifting, unconstitutional wars-ending, FED-dismantling, liberty-restoring message from Ron Paul himself (not via Tate or Benton).  

In case some folks out there forgot the original intent of the message that inspired the moneybomb that bore its name... 

No One But Paul means *No One But Paul!!*

----------


## Cdawg45

I will never "Hold my nose and vote again"...I shamefully fell for the propaganda sh*t in the last two elections. I cannot stand when people try to tell me I will be throwing my vote away if I vote for Ron Paul. They don't realize that if everyone votes simply based on Party Lines, then a 3rd party or write-in never stands a chance of winning. I hope we flex our muscles in 2012 and send the message loud and clear that no one cares about Dem/Rep anymore, we vote on principle and that means a 3rd party or Write-In CAN WIN!!

----------


## Elwar

No 1 but Paul!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Elwar

N

----------


## georgiaboy

Rank & File GOP,

Please realize that you should be on our side.  We are you.  We support small government, strong national defense, sound money, individual responsibility.

Join us!

You can't be serious that you're gonna support Mitt Romney?  Just like you did McCain four years ago?  I know you didn't want to then, and you don't really want to now.

Free yourself from the paradigm you're in.  You are in the paradigm of 'listen to the media', 'abide by the (media influenced) show of hands' primaries and caucuses, and support the entrenched status quo.

Listen to that thing rattling around inside you somewhere - your heart & soul.  Re-connect with those principles you signed up to fight for so long ago.  This struggle can be won!  Join in with people just like you who want to see this country righted!  Join us for victory in Tampa!  It is not too late.

You know we are right.  You can be right, too.

Courage is not being devoid of fear; courage is being afraid, and yet acting rightly anyway.  Join us!

----------


## kuckfeynes

Wait... 

Lemme check... 

Yep, still no one but Paul.

----------


## Elwar

> Wait... 
> 
> Lemme check... 
> 
> Yep, still no one but Paul.


What's this in my pocket...hmm...just a minute, there it is...here you go...


NOBP!

----------


## Elwar

drudged

----------


## bunklocoempire

*"What part of No One But Paul didn't you understand you yutz?"*

----------


## justatrey

Romney = Obama

No One But Paul

----------


## Respect38

I don't know, if Ron Paul doesn't get the GOP nomination, then I personally, if I could vote(can't, too young), then I would probably put my vote into supporting the Libertarian Party with Mr. Johnson.

I see no point to be made in writing in Ron Paul, whoever I could more use going into my vote by supporting the Libertarian candidate.

So... may I ask two questions?

First, do you guys dislike the Libertarian Party, or simply prefer Ron Paul to the end more than the Libertarian Party?

Secondly, (not even asking if this is possible for Ron Paul) if Ron Paul were to win the presidency in 2012, would Ron Paul running for the Libertarian ticket in 2016 be best for our long term future? 

I'm still learning here, and I'd think the answer to these two questions would help me understand all this a little bit more.

----------


## thatpeculiarcat

> I don't know, if Ron Paul doesn't get the GOP nomination, then I personally, if I could vote(can't, too young), then I would probably put my vote into supporting the Libertarian Party with Mr. Johnson.
> 
> I see no point to be made in writing in Ron Paul, whoever I could more use going into my vote by supporting the Libertarian candidate.
> 
> So... may I ask two questions?
> 
> First, do you guys dislike the Libertarian Party, or simply prefer Ron Paul to the end more than the Libertarian Party?
> 
> Secondly, (not even asking if this is possible for Ron Paul) if Ron Paul were to win the presidency in 2012, would Ron Paul running for the Libertarian ticket in 2016 be best for our long term future? 
> ...


Voting for Gary Johnson in November technically does as much as voting for Paul does.

I'd like to say a majority of us here are Libertarians, however our party is not big enough to make a difference. We are taking over the GOP, putting Paul supporters in all the local Republican positions. If Ron Paul doesn't win the nomination, we will continue to take over the party. The Republicans will not be like how they are for very much longer. If this succeeds, then the Libertarian and Republican parties would virtually be one.

Also, there really isn't a 2016 for Ron Paul. This is the last hurrah for him, personally.

----------


## Elwar

2 choices:
Write in Ron Paul
check off Ron Paul as Republican Party candidate

----------


## cheapseats

**Official** Trayvon Martin thread
Started by Anti Federalist‎, 03-24-2012 

Replies: 2,171
Views: 38,292

- - - - - - - - -

Poll: Attention Media and GOP: "No one but Paul" POLL ADDED
Started by Bruno‎, 09-24-2011 

Replies: 1,032
Views: 30,058

----------


## Occam's Banana

^^^ My "ignore" bucket has its very first inhabitant!

NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Voting for Gary Johnson in November technically does as much as voting for Paul does.
> 
> I'd like to say a majority of us here are Libertarians, however our party is not big enough to make a difference. We are taking over the GOP, putting Paul supporters in all the local Republican positions. If Ron Paul doesn't win the nomination, we will continue to take over the party. The Republicans will not be like how they are for very much longer. If this succeeds, then the Libertarian and Republican parties would virtually be one.
> 
> Also, there really isn't a 2016 for Ron Paul. This is the last hurrah for him, personally.


Beware a Romney victory in November. It will put him in power for up to 8 years, and he will seek to purge all the Paul people out of the positions they have won in the GOP.

----------


## Elwar



----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul* bump

----------


## georgiaboy

nobp

----------


## Elwar

No one but who?

----------


## Lightweis

No one but Paul!

----------


## justatrey

Romney = Obama

No one but Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP!!!!!!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

To all the establishment GOP,

How dare you claim to be champions of the rule of law, the standard bearers for civilized politics.

How dare you try to smear honest, principled, rule-following delegates, when we've seen you over and over again break your own rules, and now resort to tyrannical and gestapo-esque violence when votes don't go your way in a peaceful political convention.  You are not Republicans if you think this is how politics works.  You are an embarrassment to republican ideals and the very principles upon which this nation was founded.

Shame on you all.  Would that your mothers and your children could see your shameful behavior.

I've now seen it with my own eyes.

No One But Paul isn't just a statement of a fanboy's idol worship - for sure part of it is.  It is a statement about unwavering principle and how life should be lived, both in political philosophy and conduct becoming an American.

No One But Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

+rep

*No One But Paul!!!*




> To all the establishment GOP,
> 
> How dare you claim to be champions of the rule of law, the standard bearers for civilized politics.
> 
> How dare you try to smear honest, principled, rule-following delegates, when we've seen you over and over again break your own rules, and now resort to tyrannical and gestapo-esque violence when votes don't go your way in a peaceful political convention.  You are not Republicans if you think this is how politics works.  You are an embarrassment to republican ideals and the very principles upon which this nation was founded.
> 
> Shame on you all.  Would that your mothers and your children could see your shameful behavior.
> 
> I've now seen it with my own eyes.
> ...

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

Screw them all -- vote Ron Paul!

----------


## Dissent

No one but Paul will write him in if not the nominee.

----------


## Lightweis

Let me think! NOBP

----------


## Travlyr

> To all the establishment GOP,
> 
> How dare you claim to be champions of the rule of law, the standard bearers for civilized politics.
> 
> How dare you try to smear honest, principled, rule-following delegates, when we've seen you over and over again break your own rules, and now resort to tyrannical and gestapo-esque violence when votes don't go your way in a peaceful political convention.  You are not Republicans if you think this is how politics works.  You are an embarrassment to republican ideals and the very principles upon which this nation was founded.
> 
> Shame on you all.  Would that your mothers and your children could see your shameful behavior.
> 
> I've now seen it with my own eyes.
> ...


Well Said!

----------


## Anti Federalist

No more appropriate a time than now.

Straight to hell with the Quislings, the "accommodators", the weak kneed "wobblies", the back stabbing political hustlers, the punditry, the talking heads, the insiders, the lawyers, the hangers-on, the entire miserable, stinking, wretched lot of them all.

*No One But Paul.*

Kiss my ass.

----------


## notsure

*No One But Ron*

----------


## Elwar

As relevant today as it has been all along.

----------


## Lightweis

GIVE ME NOBP or give me death

----------


## TheTexan

No one but paul, unless there's a candidate with no shred of principle but agrees with me 80% of the time then its cool

/sarc















*NOBP*

----------


## Anti Federalist

I am not prepared to post in this thread anymore, until I see a promise from Ron himself, that he is not, nor will he ever, endorse Mitt Romney for president.

----------


## TheTexan

> I am not prepared to post in this thread anymore, until I see a promise from Ron himself, that he is not, nor will he ever, endorse Mitt Romney for president.


Good point.  I'm not going to say it won't happen... but I hope it's at least unlikely :/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Good point.  I'm not going to say it won't happen... but I hope it's at least unlikely :/


I'm hoping that I am wrong, I will be *happy* to be wrong.

I'm really starting to think I might not be wrong.

----------


## Brett85

I might just write in Rand Paul's name on the ballot just to spite all the Rand haters.

----------


## kahless

The impression I have of NOBP is someone shouting in a sound proof room by themselves.   Unless it is done in some formal way of getting him ballot access who is going to take notice of this protest?  Does anyone of the stats of which counties tally write-in's under a candidates particular name?

I thought even Ron said something about write-in being a waste.  Now with the possibility of Ron endorsing Romney allot of NOBP people are going to feel pretty foolish.

----------


## patriot2008

If you add some of these up, its like 90% that isn't going to Romney minimum.

  I's about impossible to vote for him.  The only way I would is with a real great VP pic, a platform to end the fed, end the wars NOW, only go to war according to constitution, and stop ALL these invasions in our privacy and rights.  Basically everything we have stood for.  No just lesser of the two evil $#@!.

I think that's what now is going on with Ron and Rand and others, they are really looking past Romney now.  The endorsement part with Rand, I still don't quite know.  I suspect it is political maneuvering.  In 2016 if I can still vote, I would pick Rand or whoever this movement get's behind.
  We can't get watered down and hijacked like our tea party was.

Many conservatives may just sit this one out too, Romney is less exciting than any recent candidate.  I predict a only fear mongering to get the votes out and a very ugly campaign to point out the most evil of both.  Nothing good to go on.

Sad for our country!  Never give up!  We will somehow prevail though.

----------


## Elwar

> I am not prepared to post in this thread anymore, until I see a promise from Ron himself, that he is not, nor will he ever, endorse Mitt Romney for president.


Even if Ron Paul endorsed Romney, for me it would still be No One But Paul. Who else would I vote for?

As for wether or not it "matters". I know that my single vote will have no impact on who wins or who loses. The only thing that matters in that voting booth is that I walk away feeling good about who I voted for. That is the only reason to vote.

----------


## Elwar

I just saw a TV shot of Romney in front of a podium that said "Repeal Obamacare and Replace it".

He is actually campaigning on the idea that his socialism is better than Obama's.

NOBP

----------


## MJU1983

> I just saw a TV shot of Romney in front of a podium that said "Repeal Obamacare and Replace it".
> 
> He is actually campaigning on the idea that his socialism is better than Obama's.
> 
> NOBP


Statists gonna state.

----------


## justatrey

> I am not prepared to post in this thread anymore, until I see a promise from Ron himself, that he is not, nor will he ever, endorse Mitt Romney for president.


I hope everyone has seen Tom Woods ensuring us that there is ZERO chance of Ron endorsing Romney? He apparently has been given some info which we're not yet allowed to know about. Also, Ron is releasing a video statement Friday? Hopefully that's where we'll hear it from him directly.

Here's the video in case anyone missed it:



No one but Paul.

----------


## Weston White

> I just saw a TV shot of Romney in front of a podium that said "Repeal Obamacare and Replace it".
> 
> He is actually campaigning on the idea that his socialism is better than Obama's.
> 
> NOBP


That is just so utterly lame, it is beyond reproach.  But yet, unfortunately most people will not even make the underlying association.

----------


## justatrey

I have to agree with TMOT. No one but Paul.

----------


## Bruno

Thanks for keeping this bumped in AF's temporary absence.  

 This thread, the principles others shared of the message behind it, and the moneybomb it spawned will always be special memories for me.  

The only way Mitt gets my vote is if he changes his name.  No one but (Ron) Paul!

----------


## Travlyr

*No One But Paul!!*

Ron Paul 2012

----------


## georgiaboy

nobp bump

----------


## Okie RP fan

Let's show them our true numbers and stick with what we have been saying all along.

----------


## Endthefednow

Indeed

----------


## Brett85

I waivered somewhat after the healthcare ruling, but it still keeps coming back to the foreign policy issues to me.  What good is it to repeal a trillion dollar entitlement program in order to replace it with a trillion dollar war against Iran?  *No One But Paul,* or a 3rd party candidate.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I am not prepared to post in this thread anymore, until I see a promise from Ron himself, that he is not, nor will he ever, endorse Mitt Romney for president.


I'm back in, after Wolf Blitzer's interview.

Sorry to have doubted you brother.

*No One But Paul.*

----------


## georgiaboy

Go Nebraska, No One But Paul!

----------


## opal

Ron Paul or not at all

----------


## truthspeaker

To topic--summarized

58%--Write in Ron Paul
27%--Almost a third of us will vote 3rd party
3%--ONLY 3% plan to pull the party line
3%--would rather vote Obama 
7%--Totally undecided

Yikes, this is really bad for Mitt. It's safe to assume that those who actively post on here or Daily Paul are active Paul supporters (although not all of us post online). Even if Mitt recruits the undecided, that's only 10% of us. I'd hate it if Obama wins that we're blamed for Romney's defeat. The GOP has yet to take a hard look at itself and stop nominating big-spending candidates. I feel like it has been a tough battle for economic conservatives the last 10 years. Thank God the Tea Party gives at least some lip service to economic issues. However, there still is some light for economic conservatives. If we get our liberty candidates elected, that's one more step towards better policies.

----------


## RonPaulMall

> To topic--summarized
> 
> 58%--Write in Ron Paul
> 27%--Almost a third of us will vote 3rd party
> 3%--ONLY 3% plan to pull the party line
> 3%--would rather vote Obama 
> 7%--Totally undecided
> 
> Yikes, this is really bad for Mitt. It's safe to assume that those who actively post on here or Daily Paul are active Paul supporters (although not all of us post online). Even if Mitt recruits the undecided, that's only 10% of us. I'd hate it if Obama wins that we're blamed for Romney's defeat. The GOP has yet to take a hard look at itself and stop nominating big-spending candidates. I feel like it has been a tough battle for economic conservatives the last 10 years. Thank God the Tea Party gives at least some lip service to economic issues. However, there still is some light for economic conservatives. If we get our liberty candidates elected, that's one more step towards better policies.


If people actually wrote in Paul, we wouldn't get blamed because very few states count and even less record write in votes.  That 58% wouldn't even show up in the numbers and would be indistinguishable from those who choose not to vote at all.  And since Ron Paul brought so many new people in to the political process, nobody would notice their absence.  The only way we'd get "blamed" for a Romney loss is if Gary Johnson gets enough votes to swing certain states.  But I don't think us getting "blamed" is necessarily a bad thing.  The GOP needs a wake up call.  Write off the liberty movement and they have no future.

----------


## sailingaway

No, they know how many vote and how many vote for President. If you leave that blank they know that many more voted than voted for president, that you cared enough to vote, and didn't vote for one of their selections, even if they don't count write ins.

----------


## georgiaboy

> ...  But I don't think us getting "blamed" is necessarily a bad thing.  The GOP needs a wake up call.  Write off the liberty movement and they have no future.


they can try and blame us all they want.  They're the ones who pumped a big gov't RINO into presumed nomination.  And then, assuming Romney gets the nom, they'll be the ones who vote for him instead of write in RP or vote 3rd party like us conservatives will.

The blood will be on their hands, not ours.  We fought tooth and nail for months, years even, for an honest, principled, conservative, and they decided to go all for continued growth of government wrapped in ear-tickling platitudes.

----------


## sailingaway

> they can try and blame us all they want.  They're the ones who pumped a big gov't RINO into presumed nomination.  And then, assuming Romney gets the nom, they'll be the ones who vote for him instead of write in RP or vote 3rd party like us conservatives will.
> 
> The blood will be on their hands, not ours.  We fought tooth and nail for months, years even, for an honest, principled, conservative, and they decided to go all for continued growth of government wrapped in ear-tickling platitudes.


the way Romney is treating Ron's delegates, he can't possibly want our votes or those of anyone who values fair representation and rule of law.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No, they know how many vote and how many vote for President. If you leave that blank they know that many more voted than voted for president, that you cared enough to vote, and didn't vote for one of their selections, even if they don't count write ins.


This!

What else to think if all of a sudden 3 or 6 or 9 percent of the "usual" voting base suddenly disappears?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Even if Mitt recruits the undecided, that's only 10% of us. I'd hate it if Obama wins that we're blamed for Romney's defeat.


I hope like hell they do.

I hope that Mutt gets a mud hole stomped in his ass come November, and that it is perfectly clear that the reason for that is because "we" sat on our hands.

I don't want the mainstreamers to like us, or even understand us.

I want them to only do two things, march their dumb asses into a voting booth and hold *their* nose for a change, and then get the hell out of the way.

The GOP has no one to blame for the coming train wreck other than themselves.

We gave them an honorable family man, with a thirty year record of integrity and adherence to the constitution, who was the only man with a realistic chance of "beating" Obama, by bringing in young, undecided and disenfranchised voters. 

They, the establishment GOP, in turn, rejected that, spit in our face, mocked us, scorned us, beat us up and had us arrested, among other things.

*$#@!* them.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## hammy

> I hope like hell they do.
> 
> I hope that Mutt gets a mud hole stomped in his ass come November, and that it is perfectly clear that the reason for that is because "we" sat on our hands.
> 
> I don't want the mainstreamers to like us, or even understand us.
> 
> I want them to only do two things, march their dumb asses into a voting booth and hold *their* nose for a change, and then get the hell out of the way.
> 
> The GOP has no one to blame for the coming train wreck other than themselves.
> ...


PLUS *$#@!ING* REP.

They laugh at us, mock us, hurt us, ridicule us, then have the BALLS TO ASK US TO VOTE FOR THEIR LATEST CRIMINAL?

$#@! that noise. 

Freedom forever.

----------


## Evilfox

No one but Paul!!

----------


## Origanalist

I voted for 

If Ron Paul not nominee, I have no idea how I'd vote! Make Ron Paul nominee!

Which isn't really true, I just want Ron Paul to be the nominee. *N* *B* *RP*

----------


## RonPaulMall

> No, they know how many vote and how many vote for President. If you leave that blank they know that many more voted than voted for president, that you cared enough to vote, and didn't vote for one of their selections, even if they don't count write ins.


Yeah, but you are making the media do a lot of work to figure out the "meaning" there.  They'd have to compare the votes of say the Republican Senate candidate to the votes that Romney got in order to reach a conclusion to blame us, and in a lot of states the GOP Senate nominee is just as, if not more unpalatable to Ron Paul folks than Romney so I don't even know if that would necessarily lead back to us.  Maybe in a state like Minnesota, if Kurt Bills got 10% more votes than Romney and that ended up being the difference between him losing to Obama for example.  But in Minnesota there are probably a lot of mush moderates afraid of Bills but willing to vote for Romney that would have the effect of masking the "NBP" folks so even there it becomes problematic.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, but you are making the media do a lot of work to figure out the "meaning" there.  They'd have to compare the votes of say the Republican Senate candidate to the votes that Romney got in order to reach a conclusion to blame us, and in a lot of states the GOP Senate nominee is just as, if not more unpalatable to Ron Paul folks than Romney so I don't even know if that would necessarily lead back to us.  Maybe in a state like Minnesota, if Kurt Bills got 10% more votes than Romney and that ended up being the difference between him losing to Obama for example.  But in Minnesota there are probably a lot of mush moderates afraid of Bills but willing to vote for Romney that would have the effect of masking the "NBP" folks so even there it becomes problematic.


I think we have enough media to make that point at least to those who use the internet for news.   40% isn't it, now?  Total voters - total voters for president.  

It isn't as if the media will pay attention to any other option, either, on their own, and this one accurately expresses our opinion.

Note, this means YOU HAVE TO VOTE -- Just write in Ron Paul or leave president blank. Otherwise they will say people didn't care enough to vote, not that it is a vote of no confidence in those on the ballot.

Of course, I am still hoping Ron is nominated from the floor and there is a miracle at Tampa, but if there isn't.....

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP* bump

----------


## Brett85

I'd actually like to be able to vote for Romney, but I just feel like he doesn't even want my vote when he's running on such a horrible foreign policy.  Does he really think he'll get my vote by running on George W. Bush's foreign policy platform?  A politician should have to earn my vote, and Romney certainly hasn't done that.

----------


## tremendoustie

People really should just vote for Johnson. I know he's not perfect, but he's by far the best protest vote. He's the best vehicle there is to send a message in the presidential elections, frankly, by far.

Johnson getting 6-7% sends a huge message, which can't be ignored. The MSM just won't report 6-7% lower turnout.

----------


## sailingaway

It sends a message about Johnson, and if people want to vote for him that is one thing, but voting for Ron sends a message about Ron, and about us. imho.  But then, Johnson simply does nothing for me.  Others like him and those may vote for him.

----------


## tremendoustie

> It sends a message about Johnson, and if people want to vote for him that is one thing, but voting for Ron sends a message about Ron, and about us. imho.  But then, Johnson simply does nothing for me.  Others like him and those may vote for him.


I'd vote for Ron if he were on the ballot, but they seldom count and almost never report write-ins.

----------


## kahless

> I'd vote for Ron if he were on the ballot, but they seldom count and almost never report write-ins.


I agree. If they cannot get Ron ballot in their state then what is the point.

In 2008, where I live the write-in's showed up on the list as *"Scatter"*.   Real effective. 

If we do get thousands of "Scatter" votes I doubt the media will report them as Ron Paul votes.

----------


## sailingaway

If it shows people voted but didn't vote for a given presidential choice that shows none were good enough much more clearly than a vote for the wrong person does, imho.

----------


## TheTexan

*Ron Paul 2013*

----------


## RonPaulMall

> If it shows people voted but didn't vote for a given presidential choice that shows none were good enough much more clearly than a vote for the wrong person does, imho.


Yeah, but how does that send a pro-liberty message?  Your "scatter" vote could just as easily be interpreted as there not being a candidate who was "Green" or "Socialist" enough as there not being enough "Liberty".  If you want to send a message that that the candidates suck, not voting at all would seem to be the best "message".  And that of course has the added bonus of being not only a "message", but the principled thing to do.  If you refuse to vote, you deny the establishment the veneer of legitimacy they so crave.  You rejected their game entirely and refused to give your consent to be governed by _anybody_.

----------


## sailingaway

> Yeah, but how does that send a pro-liberty message?  Your "scatter" vote could just as easily be interpreted as there not being a candidate who was "Green" or "Socialist" enough as there not being enough "Liberty".  If you want to send a message that that the candidates suck, not voting at all would seem to be the best "message".  And that of course has the added bonus of being not only a "message", but the principled thing to do.  If you refuse to vote, you deny the establishment the veneer of legitimacy they so crave.  You rejected their game entirely and refused to give your consent to be governed by _anybody_.


I don't think much of Gary Johnson, so voting for him doesn't send a pro liberty message as I see that message.  I understand others may feel differently, but I like the gap between voters and Pres voters signifying Ron, much better. However, in my state we can likely get through the hoops to make them count Ron as a write in at minimum.  It doesn't take candidate consent.

----------


## cheapseats

> ...I like the gap between voters and Pres voters signifying Ron, much better...



NEVER is when I have heard "the gap between voters and presidential voters" become the talk of the town when the count-irregularities are completed.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

When I bother to "vote" it's for ME, not for an agenda or even to promote some candidate or bill.  It's my statement to myself on what I think is right.  In this election (as 4 years ago), it's NO ONE BUT PAUL....  I don't give a rat's ass whether it's counted by the "goons" or not.  It's for ME !!!

NOBP

----------


## Elwar

Vote the Paul

----------


## bunklocoempire

Be the Paul.



Be the Paul Danny.

Just be the Paul.

----------


## phill4paul

The Republican party gave me Sarah Palin as a vice and maybe Condi? Lol.

I remain,
as always,
NOBP

----------


## Bruno

> The Republican party gave me Sarah Palin as a vice and maybe Condi? Lol.
> 
> I remain,
> as always,
> NOBP


What he said!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*NOBP* 

-*RON* Paul 

-*PUSA*

----------


## Brett85

I'm voting for Chuck Baldwin.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> I'm voting for Chuck Baldwin.


Will he be on the ballot everywhere?

----------


## Brett85

> Will he be on the ballot everywhere?


No.  The Kansas Reform Party nominated him, so it sounds like he'll only be on the ballot in Kansas.

----------


## wgadget

No Paul But Ron

----------


## georgiaboy

an august August bump.

None but Paul.

----------


## Travlyr

I'm voting Ron Paul because he is the only honest choice. I know my vote has never counted because the Washington D.C. media always announces the winner of the election before my vote is even counted. It is really silly to think that your vote for president even counts. 

No One But Paul ... Ron Paul.

----------


## TheTexan

If Ron's not on the ballot, don't vote just piss in the booth

----------


## georgiaboy

No One But Paul.  RON Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ron Paul.

*No one but!*

----------


## Brett85

Chuck Baldwin, Kansas Reform Party.

----------


## pcosmar

No one but Paul.

And support this project.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

> Most of us will vote on principles of liberty and freedom which we strongly believe in, and no one but Paul will do.  
> 
> You may choose to play the "Anyone but Obama" game and sell out what you believe in for the lesser of two evils (once again),  but for us, it is "No one but Paul"!
> 
> Edit : Poll added using georgiaboy's recommended options.


No one but Paul!!!!

----------


## porchdog

The Tea Party seems to think we are sore losers because we may not get the nomination, and fear we will vote 3rd party or write in Ron Paul, I say their fear is justified, if they wanted our support they should have run a clean contest and distenced themselves from the lying liberal hoard instead of shoving their pick down the throats of the sheeple using hook and crook methods. I will take full responsibility for my write in vote for Ron Paul, and good luck with your contenued support of the status quo.
                                                                                                        this is my bond
                                                                                                             LT

----------


## Travlyr

Ron Paul *GETS MY Vote.* Sound Money is very important to me, my children, and my grandchildren. Ron Paul is the only candidate who understands honest sound money. Ron Paul gets my vote this year. 

Ron Paul 2012

No One But Paul ... Ron Paul

----------


## Bruno

Convention bump.  

For cryin' out loud, at least give him a speaking slot!  (Still voting for RP regardless)

----------


## donnay

The GOP can't handle the TRUTH!

Regardless, in November my ballot will have No One But Paul!

----------


## KingRobbStark

> The GOP can't handle the TRUTH!
> 
> Regardless, in November my ballot will have No One But Paul!


No one but our home dog Paul.

----------


## Elwar

Now more than ever.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The above ^^^^

There has never been a more important time to show, once and for all, ignore us and you lose, period.

NOBP

----------


## Travlyr

There is no way anybody gets my vote to be my leader except RON PAUL because he's not my leader. He's my servant.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> There is no way anybody gets my vote to be my leader except RON PAUL because he's not my leader. He's my servant.


Yes, this truly has me choked up.  He is my servant as well.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Mr. Paul, in an interview, said convention planners had offered him an opportunity to speak under two conditions: that he deliver remarks vetted by the Romney campaign, and that he give a full-fledged endorsement of Mr. Romney. He declined.

*“It wouldn’t be my speech,” Mr. Paul said. “That would undo everything I’ve done in the last 30 years. I don’t fully endorse him for president.”*

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/26/us...pagewanted=all
*
NOBP*

----------


## Bruno

Way to expand the tent, GOP!   

NOBP!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Way to expand the tent, GOP!   
> 
> NOBP!


The GOP leadership doesn't care, one way or the other.

They know the game is rigged and it's all the same to them, Obamney.

It's making the rank and file GOP understand that.

And the only way to do *that,* is to stomp a mud hole in Romney's ass come November.

It's a shame they seem to be so hard of hearing...



*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!!!!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## libertyjam

> The GOP leadership doesn't care, one way or the other.
> 
> They know the game is rigged and it's all the same to them, Obamney.
> 
> It's making the rank and file GOP understand that.
> 
> And the only way to do *that,* is to stomp a mud hole in Romney's ass come November.
> 
> It's a shame they seem to be so hard of hearing...
> ...



"Say 'What' One More Time, MF!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "Say 'What' One More Time, MF!"


"Does Ron Paul look like a bitch???!!!"

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## Travlyr

*Ron Paul 2012 No Matter What.*

----------


## georgiaboy

apparently Ron Paul is getting some decent coverage today in the media.

Sorry, Mitt.

NOBP

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Anti Federalist

In solidarity with those in Tampa.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## donnay

We will not waiver!!!  United we stand!!

*NO ONE BUT PAUL!!*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

BIG MIDDLE FINGER TO THE GOP AND MSM 



*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## acptulsa

I come not to criticize the Republican Party, but to bury it.

It isn't seemly to speak ill of the dead.

----------


## phill4paul

You lose GOP. As always....


  NOBP.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## georgiaboy

I had hoped to be able to vote for the GOP nominee this time around.

Ain't happening.

And Dear GOP, now the problem you've had all along comes into bright relief.  You are rotten all the way to the top.  I wouldn't have believed the level of foul play you were capable of had I not witnessed it first hand.  You will be purged.  We will clean up this party once and for all.  We now have the size of the job ahead of us clearly understood, and we won't stop until we're finished.  Just so you know.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul*

----------


## sailingaway

> *No One But Paul*


what he said ^^

----------


## phill4paul

> *No One But Paul*


  I'm pledged. I do not alter for political gain nor public acceptance. Integrity isn't a slogan.

  No one but Paul.

----------


## WarAnonymous

N O B P x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000

----------


## opal

Ron Paul, or not at all

----------


## Anti Federalist

No One But Paul.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Reward bad behavior?  

No!

*No* -to abusive and manipulative relationships.

It's sooo over.

*NOBP*

----------


## TheTexan

You ignored him when he told you these senseless unconstitutional wars would never end.
You ignored him when he told you the housing bubble was going to collapse.
You ignored him when he told you obeying the constitution is not optional.
You ignored him when he told you the debt was getting out of hand and would have global consequences.

You will not ignore us.  No One But Paul.

----------


## thehungarian

I was resigned to vote for Gary Johnson, but over the last couple weeks I've changed my mind and I'll be writing in Ron Paul. Boom.

Voting for Gary, to me, feels like a cop-out at this point. I'll vote my first choice rather than someone I'm just "OK" with, so to speak. Insignificant perhaps, but at least my conscience will be clear. Let's ride this train till the end.

----------


## opal

> You ignored him when he told you these senseless unconstitutional wars would never end.
> You ignored him when he told you the housing bubble was going to collapse.
> You ignored him when he told you obeying the constitution is not optional.
> You ignored him when he told you the debt was getting out of hand and would have global consequences.
> 
> You will not ignore us.  No One But Paul.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hey party voters:

Your eternal failure is not being able to show, or explain how rewarding bad behavior corrects bad behavior.

You're the Ben Bernankes of throwing good votes after bad candidates while ignoring market truth. 

The current Obama and Romney bubble -not allowing course correction- makes that all pretty darn clear.

*NOBP*

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Hey GOP and Romney campaign, you had the perfect golden opportunity to come out of Tampa with a unified party going into November, and you not only didn't want it, you chewed it up and spit it back in our faces.  You could have had better than half our number if you had just followed the rules, but now you get nearly none of us, and you will lose.  We didn't do that, YOU did.  And this will happen again in 2016, 2020, 2024 and so on until you start listening to us and coming our way.  And if you refuse, you will keep losing again and again and again.  In fact, you will never elect another Republican President again until you come our way, and that's not a threat, it's just the way it is.  No one but Paul, you corrupted buggers, and that one you actually CAN take to the bank.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*NOBP*




> Reward bad behavior?  
> 
> No!
> 
> *No* -to abusive and manipulative relationships.
> 
> It's sooo over.
> 
> *NOBP*

----------


## acptulsa

We could have gotten rid of Obama.  We could have.  But we can't do it now.  Couldn't if we wanted to.




> 


We don't do miracles, so I don't know how the hell you expect us to put Romney over.  We could have gotten rid of Obama, but it would require us to have an honest, principled, and *sane* candidate to sell--and that describes no one in the race but *Ron Paul.*

You're the ones who let Fox sucker you into this hole.  While you were abusing us, an Australian Democrat named Rupert Murdoch was abusing you.  What the hell do you expect us to do about it?

----------


## bunklocoempire



----------


## sailingaway

> 


I hope you added that to the greatest picture thread.....

----------


## bunklocoempire

That is where I got it from.

 This crowd delivers.

----------


## Captain Shays

I have lost count of how many NO ONE BUT PAUL posts I have made in this thread. I haven't made any lately. Why? Well for starters my life has literally been turned upside down in a lot of ways starting with the way the GOP treated Ron Paul and us during the campaign. But it also continues in my private life which I wont get into.
I came back here for help. In the past few months me and a lot of my friends have been somewhat committed to voting for Gary Johnson instead of writing in Ron Paul.

For one thing, eventhough New Jersey does allow write ins I am just very concerned that my vote will not be counted as such. I don't think after the election anyone os going to tally up all the write in votes for Ron Paul.
OK let's say they do. Let's say that New Jersey and all the other states that allow write in votes will count them. The fact remains that not all the states allow write in votes and of the ones that do, I really don't trust that the true number will ever get out to the public.
Meanwhile, Gary Johnson IS on the ballot in all 50 states and every one of the votes cast for him WILL be counted. I'm sure the establishment knows that many to most of us Ron Paul supporters won't be voting for Romney any time soon and that our vote will be split between Johnson, Goode and writing in Ron Paul.

Here is my problem. Knowing that if Paul was still in the race via the nomination most if not all of the Libertarians and Constitutions would vote for him. Now their's and our's will be split and the Republican establishment can play it off as third party whackos. If we remain united in a way that our votes count in every state THEN they will know without a doubt who it was that cost them the election.

God knows I wish Ron Paul would just come out and endorse Johnson and how that would make it easy for millions of us.

So help me out. Why shouldn't I vote for Gary Johnson? I am torn. Really torn. I don't want to feel like I let my friends down.

----------


## sailingaway

You should vote as you feel best. I want to vote for Ron Paul and don't think third party vote totals matter to anyone any more than the 'none of the above' category, and think we can ourselves advertise none of the above numbers if they are large.  Unfortunately,  I think a lot will just stay home or think they 'have to' vote for O or R (new Ron Paul supporters who just 'liked him best').  But I really really want to vote for Ron and Johnson doesn't attract me.  I don't want to go out of my way to attack your candidate, but if Ron hadn't run at all, I still wouldn't vote for Johnson.   I would not even if Ron endorsed him, which I doubt is going to happen. So that is me.

----------


## Captain Shays

Thanks Sailingaway. I never heard anyone ever call Gary Johnson "your guy" to me before. It sounded really weird. I feel like I'm cheating on Ron Paul. My heart is still with Ron Paul and no one will ever be a hero to me like he is. I actually like Gary Johnson. I took some test and it came out that I agree with him on around 92%, Romney 59% Obama 4%. Of course when I took the poll and Ron PAul was in it I agreed with him 97%.

----------


## opal

*a NOBP* voter (planning on wearing the don't blame I voted for Ron gear too)

Here's my thing with GJ - he's just too global for me.  I'd be quite content with him on a state or local level but, nationally, I dunno.. that's where I start to get those creeping skeptical twitches.

----------


## sailingaway

> Thanks Sailingaway. I never heard anyone ever call Gary Johnson "your guy" to me before. It sounded really weird. I feel like I'm cheating on Ron Paul. My heart is still with Ron Paul and no one will ever be a hero to me like he is. I actually like Gary Johnson. I took some test and it came out that I agree with him on around 92%, Romney 59% Obama 4%. Of course when I took the poll and Ron PAul was in it I agreed with him 97%.


I know that test but it only is based on current platforms  not historic positions or actions.  But I literally think you should do exactly what you think is right -- and I think Ron Paul would say the same.  In fact, he has.

----------


## georgiaboy

Looking forward to logging my non-Romney, non-Obama "small government FTW!" protest vote with millions of others on election day.

----------


## Captain Shays

> I know that test but it only is based on current platforms  not historic positions or actions.  But I literally think you should do exactly what you think is right -- and I think Ron Paul would say the same.  In fact, he has.



Well at first I was concerned about my state New Jersey not allowing write in votes. They do. Now my concern is whether they actually count them. Then after that my concern is if New Jersey counts them will the other states count them as well. Then after that my concern is how the media will announce the write in votes or play it on the minds of the electorate. I'm sure if Romney loses the Medveds and Limbaughs and Hannities and Levins of the world will blame me. At least I hope they do.

I really really really want the GOP to know that it was me personally who cost them the election. What do I have to lose? They declared war on me a long time ago.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Thanks Sailingaway. I never heard anyone ever call Gary Johnson "your guy" to me before. It sounded really weird. I feel like I'm cheating on Ron Paul. My heart is still with Ron Paul and no one will ever be a hero to me like he is. I actually like Gary Johnson. I took some test and it came out that I agree with him on around 92%, Romney 59% Obama 4%. Of course when I took the poll and Ron PAul was in it I agreed with him 97%.


Take a sticky note pad with you.

Write Ron Paul on it.

Leave it stuck to the screen.

Sleep well that evening.

(Voting on touchscreen hackable computers is next to worthless anyways)

----------


## Son of Detroit

I submitted my absentee ballot today.  I did write in Paul, not Ron though.  Decided to go with Rand as a warm up for 2016.

Couldn't care less about the Presidential election.  I was happy to place my vote for Bentivolio though!

----------


## opal

AF - awesome.. stickynote
love it

----------


## Captain Shays

> Take a sticky note pad with you.
> 
> Write Ron Paul on it.
> 
> Leave it stuck to the screen.
> 
> Sleep well that evening.
> 
> (Voting on touchscreen hackable computers is next to worthless anyways)


You have a great point there Bro

----------


## invisible

> Take a sticky note pad with you.
> 
> Write Ron Paul on it.
> 
> Leave it stuck to the screen.
> 
> Sleep well that evening.
> 
> (Voting on touchscreen hackable computers is next to worthless anyways)


A sticker of some sort would be less easily removed by the obomney voter who uses the booth after you.

In the 2008 GE, they had those damn diebold machines in the state I was in at the time.  Luckily, they did also make paper ballots available for those who wanted them.  When I requested one (no reason given, as I didn't need to give one), the entire polling place ground to a dead halt while the guy shouted  "these people don't trust the system and want paper ballots" for the entire place to hear, then had every one of the pollworkers searching for several minutes to scrounge one up.  If anyone gets stuck with diebold machines, remember that paper ballots are usually given as an option, even if you have to vote by absentee ballot.  

Should we start a new thread for our ballot photos, or post them in this one?

----------


## sailingaway

> A sticker of some sort would be less easily removed by the obomney voter who uses the booth after you.
> 
> In the 2008 GE, they had those damn diebold machines in the state I was in at the time.  Luckily, they did also make paper ballots available for those who wanted them.  When I requested one (no reason given, as I didn't need to give one), the entire polling place ground to a dead halt while the guy shouted  "these people don't trust the system and want paper ballots" for the entire place to hear, then had every one of the pollworkers searching for several minutes to scrounge one up.  If anyone gets stuck with diebold machines, remember that paper ballots are usually given as an option, even if you have to vote by absentee ballot.  
> 
> Should we start a new thread for our ballot photos, or post them in this one?


I've already seen one on twitter.  This thread seems like it works, to me, though.  It has been around a while and deserves them, I think.

----------


## Dick Chaney

No One But Paul.

----------


## Captain Shays

From Doug Wead
The contest did not end in Tampa.  The war for the soul of America goes on.  And the more that the Romney GOP establishment defrauds us, behind the curtain, pulling the levers of power, then the more likely we will be to pull the lever for Gary Johnson, behind the curtain of our voting booth this November.
http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/1...in-new-jersey/

----------


## sailingaway

> From Doug Wead
> The contest did not end in Tampa.  The war for the soul of America goes on.  And the more that the Romney GOP establishment defrauds us, behind the curtain, pulling the levers of power, then the more likely we will be to pull the lever for Gary Johnson, behind the curtain of our voting booth this November.
> http://dougwead.wordpress.com/2012/1...in-new-jersey/


He may.  I'm writing in Ron Paul.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I got these sour grapes see...

(sig)

*NOBP*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I got these sour grapes see...
> 
> (sig)
> 
> *NOBP*


Yeah, I got them too.

No One But Paul.

I hope and pray that Wednesday morning, I'll be able to send a mass email to all the "usual suspects".

"See, if you had nominated Ron Paul, hell, had you even tried to accomodate us, you could have "won"."

Enjoy four more years of O bamb ya.

Muahwahahahahahaha!!!

----------


## Captain Shays

I'm still an undecided voter. Write in Ron Paul and risk my vote not being counted? Vote for Gary Johnson knowing that the GOP will see this as my proxy vote for Ron Paul and insuring that the Libertarian Party will be on my ballot in the next election?

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Take a sticky note pad with you.
> 
> Write Ron Paul on it.
> 
> Leave it stuck to the screen.
> 
> Sleep well that evening.
> 
> (Voting on touchscreen hackable computers is next to worthless anyways)


Great idea!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I'm still an undecided voter. Write in Ron Paul and risk my vote not being counted? Vote for Gary Johnson knowing that the GOP will see this as my proxy vote for Ron Paul and insuring that the Libertarian Party will be on my ballot in the next election?


Well, that's been my plan this whole time, but now that GJ has started inventing new powers in the Constitution that the Framers never conceived of it's become a LOT harder to go that route without sacrificing my fundamental principles to do so.  

So I have moved away from the LP protest vote for the sake of ballot access, and moved towards a Ron Paul write-in that may in the end just get ignored, because inventing Constitutional powers out of thin air is kind of a deal breaker for me.

----------


## sailingaway

Here's mine!  Still filling in the other part.

----------


## opal

I thought it was supposed to have his middle name too.. or Congressman on the line

----------


## sailingaway

> I thought it was supposed to have his middle name too.. or Congressman on the line


Different states are different. I don't know of one where it has to have Congressman, but in Washington it has to have FULL name and PARTY. Not in CA, though.

And this post at DP says it will count!!! http://www.dailypaul.com/260050/say-...omment-2799602

Our own effort is touch and go and may or may not quite have 55 electors, they were being sent in directly at the end, but it looks as though at least writing Ron Paul will be counted!  In CA you do NOT have to write VP and since there are different VPs on different forms, I would only write Ron Paul, which is why I did it that way.  

WOOT!!!!

----------


## opal

*jealous*  since Florida is useless.. and I did not find a place over the border in Alabama to set up temp residency - not exactally a renters market

----------


## sailingaway

> *jealous*  since Florida is useless.. and I did not find a place over the border in Alabama to set up temp residency - not exactally a renters market


some counties did count Ron's votes in 2008, I've seen posts on it.  But they don't have to count it except as the general 'none of the above category'.  Still, I voted before I knew if it would be counted.

----------


## Bruno

Proud No One But Paul voter here! (No surprise! ) 
Got my ballot in the mail yesterday, but I like the feeling of doing at the voting booth, so I'll have to wait a little while before I post my pic.

----------


## Travlyr

Done! Ron Paul got my vote! 

No One But Paul! - Ron Paul

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

One week 'til crunch time.

No wobblies.

*No One But Paul*

----------


## opal

sent mine in yesterday

NOBP

----------


## Brett85

I voted for Chuck Baldwin.

----------


## sailingaway

> I voted for Chuck Baldwin.


I understand they offered that ballot slot to Ron but he'd have had to sign up for it, and before convention.  Chuck's a good guy, but I wouldn't miss voting for Ron for him, personally.  But if they don't count write ins, and you want your vote counted to a candidate, I do like Chuck.

----------


## georgiaboy

Pre-election day bump.

Ron Paul, and the r3volution that bears his name.

----------


## sailingaway

> Pre-election day bump.
> 
> Ron Paul, and the r3volution that bears his name.


and we will be trying to get #WriteInRonPaul trending on twitter, and have been setting the stage for it! 

https://twitter.com/search?q=%23WriteInRonPaul&src=typd

----------


## georgiaboy

nobp

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No One But Paul!!!*

----------


## Bruno

Worth repost from my OP: 

Most of us will vote on principles of liberty and freedom which we strongly believe in, and no one but Paul will do. 

You may choose to play the "Anyone but Obama" game and sell out what you believe in for the lesser of two evils (once again), but for us, it is "No one but Paul"!

----------


## sailingaway

> Worth repost from my OP: 
> 
> Most of us will vote on principles of liberty and freedom which we strongly believe in, and no one but Paul will do. 
> 
> You may choose to play the "Anyone but Obama" game and sell out what you believe in for the lesser of two evils (once again), but for us, it is "No one but Paul"!


consistent supporters as reward for the most consistent statesman of our time!

----------


## devil21

Sorry but Im changing my vote to "Nobody named Romney".

----------


## Anti Federalist

Let's see if the GOP's leadership, and much of the rank and file's, choice to spit in our face comes back to bite them today.

*NO ONE BUT PAUL*

----------


## Elwar

Done.

Time for a hard lesson for Republicans.

----------


## opal

the problems is that theywont learn anything.  They'll blame Paul voters - Johnson voters and of course say the system is RIGGED - that last part they'll be right on

anyone know if Ben Swann will be live streaming anywhere tonight?

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## Todd

Wrote in Ron Paul today.   Could not take a pic because it was electronic voting and too many eyes around.

----------


## phill4paul

I have fulfilled my pledge. NOBP.

----------


## justatrey

I'll make sure to put the Ron Paul magnet back on my car today on the way to write his name in, just to piss off any Romneybots who might notice.

Don't forget the way we were cheated in the primaries. Don't forget the fact that they wouldn't let him speak in Tampa. Don't forget that they didn't even have the decency to announce his delegate's votes. Keep all of that in mind on your way to vote.

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## justatrey

I'll make sure to put the Ron Paul magnet back on my car today on the way to write his name in, just to piss off any Romneybots who might notice.

Don't forget the way we were cheated in the primaries. Don't forget the fact that they wouldn't let him speak in Tampa. Don't forget that they didn't even have the decency to announce his delegate's votes. Keep all of that in mind on your way to vote.

NO ONE BUT PAUL

----------


## sailingaway

> I'll make sure to put the Ron Paul magnet back on my car today on the way to write his name in, just to piss off any Romneybots who might notice.
> 
> Don't forget the way we were cheated in the primaries. Don't forget the fact that they wouldn't let him speak in Tampa. Don't forget that they didn't even have the decency to announce his delegate's votes. Keep all of that in mind on your way to vote.
> 
> NO ONE BUT PAUL


I put mine back on when we got Ron certified as a write in candidate in CA.

----------


## Q11Q

Today, I wrote in "Ronald Earnest Paul" for President of the United States.

I feel so...liberated.

----------


## invisible

Dear RNC,

You didn't learn your lesson 4 years ago, so let's repeat it again:



See you again in 2016!

----------


## CaptUSA

No One But Paul.

Maybe they'll finally figure it out.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Why would I, a lifelong Republican, ever be so extreme as to state "No One But Paul"?
> 
> Because the sad reality of my party right now is that all the other candidates running for office just can't be trusted to actually institute small government, constitutionally conservative principles at the federal level.
> 
> Their talking points and rhetoric sometimes hits the mark, but their past actions tells a much different story.
> 
> I'm just fed up with these candidates saying one thing and then doing another.  If I wanted more spending, more gov't growth and intrusion into my life, I'd vote for and be democrat.
> 
> I'm looking for candidates that will actually reduce spending, gov't departments, etc.
> ...


Rings just as true as when I wrote it over a year ago.  This kind of consistency reminds me of someone, somewhere..

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## ChristianAnarchist

This pic is great.  Do you have it in Hi-Def so I can print it out and hang it up?  (Yes, I did write-in Dr. Paul...)






>

----------


## Anti Federalist

You didn't want to listen when I said No One But Paul.

Will you listen when I say *I Will Not Comply*?

Or will we have to fight about it?

----------


## Feelgood

Nice necro.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And a bump.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> And a bump.


and grind...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Time to dust this off again.

----------


## rg17

I will most likely will write in Ron Paul in 2016 but maybe also vote for Rand Paul if he wins the nomination.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I will most likely will write in Ron Paul in 2016 but maybe also vote for Rand Paul if he wins the nomination.


+rep

----------


## Anti Federalist

Looks like it's 2012 all over again.

No one but *RON* Paul.

----------


## TheTexan

> Looks like it's 2012 all over again.
> 
> No one but *RON* Paul.


We really need to coordinate our write-in's better.

If half of us vote for Rand, and the other half vote for Ron, we may not have enough votes for either to win the election.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We really need to coordinate our write-in's better.
> 
> If half of us vote for Rand, and the other half vote for Ron, we may not have enough votes for either to win the election.


I'm gonna write in *hard*, I know that.

----------


## klamath

Unfortunately if rand loses it will be "Never again a Paul."

----------


## Anti Federalist

So...

*NO ONE BUT PAUL?*

----------


## undergroundrr

No one that Paul has publicly denounced.

----------


## Ender

> So...
> 
> *NO ONE BUT PAUL?*


Yep.

----------

